# Der Bayreuth - ADFC thread !



## munchin Monster (9. September 2004)

hallo Leute   

hiermit eröffne ich den Bayreuth-ADFC thread   
Hier schreiben sich (hoffentlich) in Zukunft alle ADFC-BT Touren- und Feierabendrunden-teilnehmer.

Vielleicht finden sich hier die ein oder anderen zusammen, die bei der Feierabendrunde z.b. noch nicht miteinander gequatscht haben.

Und ich & sungirl *g* - was für eine faszinierende Frau - 11.000km in 12 monaten - woah    

Also ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim posten und sich kennenlernen !

Ich muss jetzt weg ins Fitnessstudio    


mfg benni


----------



## fusskranker (11. September 2004)

Hallo Benni,

die Frau ist jahrelang hinter mir im Windschatten hergefahren, am Berg habe ich Sie meist verloren.


Der  Ex-Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (11. September 2004)

fusskranker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Benni,
> 
> die Frau ist jahrelang hinter mir im Windschatten hergefahren, am Berg habe ich Sie meist verloren.
> 
> ...




    Das verstehe wer will...   


Grüße! Benni


----------



## sungirl (11. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt, wo ich keinen Ehemann mehr hab, habe ich richtig viel Zeit und Energie 
zum Biken.

Viele fröhliche Grüße
Sonja


----------



## munchin Monster (11. September 2004)

Man merkt's an den Kilometern    

Noch 92km dann hab ich mein Jahresziel erreicht - Aber zu mehr sag ich auch nicht nein   

Guter Vorsatz für nächstes jahr : die 10.000km vollmachen, also mindestens 3500km fahren.

 

@ sonja bzw. sungirl: der mit der xt dual control und mit der manitou black - also der mit seinem neuen Fully - is der auch hier im Net ? Ich meine den, der aus Hamburg stammt. - Netter Kerl.


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (11. September 2004)

sungirl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jetzt, wo ich keinen Ehemann mehr hab, habe ich richtig viel Zeit und Energie
> zum Biken.



... und mehr Geld


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. September 2004)

Hallo Ihr Ätzenden, Sonnigen, Fusskranken und andere,

der ADFC-Bayreuth liest mit, also nur Gutes will ich lesen, gelle!   

Übrigens, falls gebrauchte Räder Euch grad die Wohnung und den Keller und die Garage vollmüllen - am kommenden Samstag wäre Gebrauchtradbörse, außerdem könnt Ihr Eure Gurken codieren lassen. Mehr auf www.adfc-bayreuth.de  unter Aktuell.

Viele Grüße
Fettbuckel


----------



## munchin Monster (14. September 2004)

Von meiner Seite kommt nur positives über den ADFC...

... nur das ich bis jetzt von dort weit nicht alle Leute kenne.

Dich hab ich zum Beispiel noch nicht bei den Feierabendrunden gesehen, bzw. noch nicht mit dir gesprochen 

Bin der mitm Cube Acid, der weißen/roten Weste, und dem Blau/Weissen Helm.


greetz !


----------



## rungirl (14. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

das Rungirl grüßt das Sungirl und den Fettbuckel. 
Dem ADFC bin ich nett (un-)bekannt. 

Ich lache gern mit dem Sungirl und bin absolut nicht fußkrank...    
Radle dennoch ganz gerne... wenn ich net grad hier vor der Kiste sitze.

Bis demneXXXXt,
mein Radl wartet auf mich


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. September 2004)

Hallo AcIDrIdEr,

wirst mich schon noch kennen lernen - bin oft dabei, nur in den letzten Wochen war ich im Urlaub - Inntalradweg (gar nicht so flach wie´s klingt) aufwärts, Zillertal und Gerlospass, Tauernradweg (Saalach-Variante) und dann noch drei Tage Bodensee, zum Ausklingen.

Wer ist Rungirl? Fährt Rungirl mit Obelix demnäxt irgendwohin?

Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen ja alle - dran denken, Verlosung im Herzogkeller (so noch offen), ansonsten Brauereischänke. Hoffentlich bringt Thomas viele schöne Preise mit.

Also, bis morgen
Fettbuckel


----------



## munchin Monster (15. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo AcIDrIdEr,
> 
> wirst mich schon noch kennen lernen - bin oft dabei...




ne, kenn' dich nicht mehr... vielleicht wenn wir uns wieder sehen... k.A. ich treff dauernd neue Leute...   

wir sehn uns heut abend !


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (16. September 2004)

@ sungirl:

unbedingt dein Profil hier in der ibc ändern - ich finde dein neues Bike sehr erwähnenswert 

Bin mit meinen 'Kilometern' dieses Jahr durch und spare nun ungeduldigst für nächstes Jahr. -> Die Zeiten sind nicht einfach  *g*
Nächstes Jahr fahre ich mindestens 1 CC-Rennen und 1 Marathon und ich will nicht wieder letzter werden 

Also ! Man liest sich!

- viele bikergrüße!

benni


----------



## Zafee (17. September 2004)

ich hätte mal Lust auf ne kleine Tour... bin bisher aber noch nicht viel gefahren, da ich erst langsam damit anfange. War früher eigtl viel joggen, aber man riet mir, mal etwas langsamer zu tun, und das Knie etwas zu entlasten.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ich habe hier nun ein 3 Monate altes Hardtail stehen, das maximal mittelmässig ausgestattet ist (viele LX Parts und ganz wenig XT, dazu ne RST Capa T4 Federgabel; sicher die größte Schwachstelle des Rads), keinen Helm, kaum Bike Erfahrung aber Lust zum Biken ;-)

also wer mal Lust auf ne kleine Runde hat, soll sich bei mir melden. Aber will erstmal langsam anfangen, da noch kein Helm vorhanden.


grüße


----------



## Fettbuckel (17. September 2004)

Guckst Du und fährst Du mal hier mit,

http://www.adfc-bayreuth.de/touren/tourplan.htm
oder hier
http://www.neubuerg-fraenkische-schweiz.de/aktuelles/termine-wandern.htm

findest Du bei den Touren auch MTBler um Dich zu Verabreden, um mehr schlechte Wege zu fahren. 

Und Deore LX reicht völlig aus, ist nicht schlechter als XT (Hollowtech 2 gibts da ja inzwischen auch schon), höchstens ein paar Miligramm schwerer. Die Gabel taugt fürs Erste,  wirst ja nicht vom Sprungturm hüpfen wollen damit.

Viele Grüße
Fettbuckel


----------



## munchin Monster (17. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> ...findest Du bei den Touren auch MTBler um Dich zu Verabreden, um mehr schlechte Wege zu fahren.



... die Leute findet er auch hier   



			
				Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hollowtech 2 gibts da ja inzwischen auch schon, höchstens ein paar Miligramm schwerer.



Sind doch schon einige Gramm, in Milligram rechnet hier keiner    



			
				Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel taugt fürs Erste,  wirst ja nicht vom Sprungturm hüpfen wollen damit.



Da geb' ich Fettbuckel (komischer name   ) Recht. Wegen der Gabel mach dir mal keine Sorgen.

..........................................


----------



## munchin Monster (17. September 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte mal Lust auf ne kleine Tour... bin bisher aber noch nicht viel gefahren, da ich erst langsam damit anfange. War früher eigtl viel joggen, aber man riet mir, mal etwas langsamer zu tun, und das Knie etwas zu entlasten.
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ich habe hier nun ein 3 Monate altes Hardtail stehen, das maximal mittelmässig ausgestattet ist (viele LX Parts und ganz wenig XT, dazu ne RST Capa T4 Federgabel; sicher die größte Schwachstelle des Rads), keinen Helm, kaum Bike Erfahrung aber Lust zum Biken ;-)
> 
> also wer mal Lust auf ne kleine Runde hat, soll sich bei mir melden. Aber will erstmal langsam anfangen, da noch kein Helm vorhanden.
> ...



Heya Zafee,

ich hab erstmal ein paar Fragen an dich. Wie alt bist du denn? Wo wohnst du genau? Was, (d.h. was für ein Terrain) willst du eigentlich fahren? Und wie lang soll die Tour denn ungefähr werden? Hast du eher Lust auf eine große bzw. größere Bikegruppe, dann ab zum ADFC   (oder sonst.) oder hast du Lust mal mit mir zu fahren? - Überleg's dir halt mal. Hätte morgen Zeit um ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen. - Da findet sich schon das passende für dich. Also schlaf mal drüber (oder auch nicht) und schreib dann.

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (17. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> findest Du bei den Touren auch MTBler um Dich zu Verabreden...



Eines möchte ich dazu noch bemerken. In der IBC sind so ca. 20.000 Leute, auch Bayreuther. Daher würde ich dazu raten sichbeim 'LAST MINUTE BIKING', einzutragen. Hier können Touren viel genauer Koordiniert werden.
Man sieht genau was gefahren wird,wohin, wie lange und wer mitfährt. Super Sache auch für den ADFC ! Dieser könnte nämlich hier seine Touren eintragen.

So und jetzt bin ich ruhig für heute    und sorry wegen dem vielen gespamme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zafee (17. September 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Heya Zafee,
> 
> ich hab erstmal ein paar Fragen an dich. Wie alt bist du denn? Wo wohnst du genau? Was, (d.h. was für ein Terrain) willst du eigentlich fahren? Und wie lang soll die Tour denn ungefähr werden? Hast du eher Lust auf eine große bzw. größere Bikegruppe, dann ab zum ADFC   (oder sonst.) oder hast du Lust mal mit mir zu fahren? - Überleg's dir halt mal. Hätte morgen Zeit um ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen. - Da findet sich schon das passende für dich. Also schlaf mal drüber (oder auch nicht) und schreib dann.
> 
> mfg benni




gibt da ne schöne Funktion die man edit nennt ;-)
schreibe Dir nun mal ne Email.

@Fettbuckel: Danke für die Infos. Werde mir das mal anschauen!


grüße


----------



## Fettbuckel (17. September 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb: "Sind doch schon einige Gramm, in Milligram rechnet hier keiner    "

Ja, es sind einige Gramm Unterschied:

Schaltwerk: LX: 288 g XT: 362 g
Umwerfer: LX: 128 g XT: 158 g
Schalt-/bremshebel LX: 410 g XT: 440 g
Kurbelgarnitur/Innenlager LX: 644+255=899 g XT: 829 g

Bremse (da gibts zu viele verschiedene) und Zahnkranz (der von SRAM is eh besser) lass ich weg, ergibt, dass XT um 64 Gramm schwerer ist, als Deore LX.  Da darfst als XT-Fahrer halt keinen Riegel mehr einstecken, damit Du mithalten kannst 

Hättste nich gedacht, was? Der Gewichstuner fährt Deore LX/XT-Mix oder was anderes, aber nicht alles XT.
Kannst nachprüfen, z.B. auf www.nubuk-bikes.de - dort stehen brav die Gramm-Angaben.

Viele Grüße
Fettbuckel (der in echt einen viel schöneren Namen hat [Quasimodo ])


----------



## Zafee (17. September 2004)

Also wenn man wegen den paar Gramm nen Aufstand macht...

Spucke ich lieber vorm losfahren nochma oder arbeite an meinem eigenen Gewicht. Vor allem am eigenen Gewicht arbeiten würde bei einigen Fahrern deutlich mehr bringen als sich ein 20 g leichteres Teil zu kaufen^^. Ergo wären die 50 EUR im Fitness-Studio besser aufgehoben.


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (17. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> AcIDrIdEr schrieb: "Sind doch schon einige Gramm, in Milligram rechnet hier keiner    "
> 
> Ja, es sind einige Gramm Unterschied:
> 
> ...




ALso das '03er xt schaltwerk das ihc fahre wiegt exakt 245g. Wer sich das '04er xt schaltwerk kauft ist bescheuert.

Beim Xt Umwerfer ist es genauso, der '03er, welchen ich daheim rumliegen habe, wiegt weniger als der lx. der '04er xt wiegt übrigens auch mehr.

warum - frag mal shimano  

Und die paar Gramm sind mir auch Wurscht - ich kauf' nächstes Jahr nen neuen Laufradsatz,neue Pedale, big jim light reifen.. und schon hab ich ca. 1,3 kg gespart   

und bei mir selbst hab ich schon angefangen zu sparen


----------



## munchin Monster (17. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hättste nich gedacht, was? Der Gewichstuner fährt Deore LX/XT-Mix oder was anderes, aber nicht alles XT.



    Der "Gewichtstuner" (d.h. ein biker der extrem oder einigermaßen ambitioniert aufs GEwicht seines Bikes schaut), wie du ihn liebevoll nennst, fährt alles andere als Shimano Parts    lol -

Da würde ich bei den Kurbeln schonmal anfangen   

Und noch eins muss ich zum Thema XT bemerken - ich habe vorher ne Deore fc-m440 kurbel gefahren, falls jemandem das was sagt - dann hab ich mir die xt '03 hollowtech octalink gekauft - und bin um einiges Leichter. Die XT Kurbel gibt auch ein Plus an Steifigkeit.

So und jetz schließe ich das Thema XT für mich ab.


----------



## munchin Monster (18. September 2004)

Biken mit Zafee (Tobias) hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mussten leider aufgrund eines kleinen Zwischenfalls abbrechen. Meine Fahrkünsten sei Dank    

Naja was will man machen...Dummheit wird bestraft    

Au... mein Knie tut weh *flenn*   


mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (18. September 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Biken mit Zafee (Tobias) hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mussten leider aufgrund eines kleinen Zwischenfalls abbrechen. Meine Fahrkünsten sei Dank
> 
> Naja was will man machen...Dummheit wird bestraft
> 
> ...




jo war echt lustig heute und wird sicher demnächst fortgesetzt! Weißt ja, wann ich wieder hier bin.
Naja am wichtigsten ist nun erstmal, dass Deinem Knie nix passiert ist; der Rest heilt schnell. Desweiteren sehe ich zu, dass ich langsam aber sicher mal meine Ausrüstung komplettiere ;-) (evtl kommt auch bissi Verbandszeug dazu ^^) Ausser Bike ist da ja noch nicht so viel^^

grüße und gute Besserung


----------



## munchin Monster (18. September 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> Naja am wichtigsten ist nun erstmal, dass Deinem Knie nix passiert ist; der Rest heilt schnell. ...... (evtl kommt auch bissi Verbandszeug dazu ^^)



Mein Knie tut weh, is bissi angeschwollen, solle aber wieder weggehen, wenn nicht muss ich zum Arzt. Mein Bekannter, der ja Arzt ist schaut sich das mal an.

Verbandszeug hab ich in meinem Camelbak Trinkrucksack drinnen, also auf längeren Touren immer dabei    Aber auf den kurzen...   

Jo, die Lenkerhörnchen hab ich ganz abgemacht - das eine war ja kaputt  - Jetzt überlege ich ob ich dieses Jahr schon neue kaufe, oder doch erst nächstes - und die paar Touren dieses Jahr noch ohne.

Hab leider keine lange Hose mehr, d.h. ich kann dieses Jahr nur noch biken wenns mindestens 16 grad hat    Der Rest is Mord   

Also - bis die Tage !


mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (20. September 2004)

wie gehts dem Knie?


----------



## Fettbuckel (20. September 2004)

Welchem, dem linken oder dem rechten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (20. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Welchem, dem linken oder dem rechten?



Was soll der scheiß Fettbuckel? Wenn du solche Fotos das nächste mal bitte woanders posten würdest - danke   


@ Zafee: Hab mich durchchecken lassen von nem bekannten - gestern - der is Arzt, der hat sich das mal angeschaut. Hab bei dem Sturz die Bänder überdehnt, ist nichts schlimmeres. Hab halt heut keinen Schulsport mitmachen können, is aber eh verschoben worden auf DO. von daher   

Sonst geht's mir prima, ausser die Wunde am Arm, die nässt ziemlich arg.

Viele Grüße!

benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (20. September 2004)

@AcIDrIDer

1. Wer hat denn mit den Bildern angefangen?
2. Eine Runde kollektives Mitleid sei Dir gegönnt.
3. Schwarzer Humor und über sich selber lachen können hilft manchmal.
4. Darfst derzeit den Fernseher nicht anmachen, laufen momentan Paralympics, könntest Schaden nehmen.

So - wer auch immer sich echauffiert haben möge - sorry, weiß aber, dass einige ziemlich gelacht haben. War nur Spaß

Fettbuckel


----------



## munchin Monster (20. September 2004)

also falls der auch bei den paralympics teilnimmt, könnt er sich ja mal die Beine rasieren    ne quatsch...


achja, Fettbuckel, ma muss es ja net übertreiben aber ich hab auch gelacht. Aber man darf ja auch mal mies drauf sein. Ich fand's halt nich so toll damit Witze zu machen    Was würdest du denn sagen wenn du nur noch 1 Bein hättest? - 'haha, hab ja noch meinen Ständer' oder wie?     loool - egal 

Und Mitleid brauch' ich nich   Achja, hat's dich auch schon mal so richtig reingezunden? Da lachste nich mehr    lol *lol*

mfg


----------



## munchin Monster (20. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> @AcIDrIDer
> 
> 2. Eine Runde kollektives Mitleid sei Dir gegönnt.



...ein Glück das ich nicht geweint habe


----------



## Fettbuckel (20. September 2004)

Klar hats mich schon richtig reingezunden - seither ist ein Bein a weng kurz, aber ich werd´ mich besser rasieren vor dem nächsten Bild...


----------



## munchin Monster (20. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Klar hats mich schon richtig reingezunden - seither ist ein Bein a weng kurz, aber ich werd´ mich besser rasieren vor dem nächsten Bild...



...Wenn du jemanden verarschen willst, dann geh woanders hin, ok? Ich hab keine Lust auf deine schlauen Sprüche oder makaberen Witze, ich versteh schon Spaß, aber mir gefällt das leere Gelabere einfach nich. 

So und wenn wir jetz über was anderes reden könnten wär' das sehr nett, wenn du Witze reißen willst, dann mach nen Witz-Thread auf   

mnfg


----------



## Fettbuckel (20. September 2004)

Ja - es ist ja der "ADFC-Thread" - da neigen halt manche thematisch eher zu Humor als zu nässenden Abschürfungen.  

Friede?


----------



## munchin Monster (20. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja - es ist ja der "ADFC-Thread" - da neigen halt manche thematisch eher zu Humor als zu nässenden Abschürfungen.
> 
> Friede?



... eure Biergartenmentalität ist mir ja wohlbekannt   

.. die letzte Feierabendrunde war weng naja... ^^ lol

... Ich poste hier was ich möchte, ich hab ja schließlich den Thread aufgemacht und da brauchst du nichts sagen, wenn ich meine Wunden hier reinposte    

Und jetzt Friede


----------



## Fettbuckel (20. September 2004)

Ja, die letzte Feierabendrunde war ziemlich feucht - ich weiß nicht, in welcher Gruppe Du warst, ist halt richtig ins Wasser gefallen, kommt vor, Schade dieser Ausklang. 

Und zwengs Biergartenmentalität - gibt ja vielleicht auch Malzbier. 

Aber im Ernst - überleg Dir halt mal, welche Zielgruppe wir da versuchen abzudecken - von 15 bis 75, vom Hardcore-Biker bis zum Fahrrad-Methusalem; und schließlich - vom Suffnickel bis zum Asketen - da triffst bei nur zwei Gruppen nicht immer das Richtige. Wenn Du aber Interesse haben solltest, sowas wie eine U20-Gruppe zu gründen, dann nix wie her mit Dir, gerne wollen wir unser Durchsnittsalter etwas senken und unsere Angebotspalette verbreitern. Wenn Du noch zwei, drei zuverlässige Freunde hättest, dann wär´s schon die halbe Miete im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (21. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du aber Interesse haben solltest, sowas wie eine U20-Gruppe zu gründen, dann nix wie her mit Dir, gerne wollen wir unser Durchsnittsalter etwas senken und unsere Angebotspalette verbreitern. Wenn Du noch zwei, drei zuverlässige Freunde hättest, dann wär´s schon die halbe Miete im nächsten Jahr.



An sich ist das eine super-hyper-bombastische Idee. Nur leider hackt's dann glaub ich an der Realisierung. Der erste Punkt ist schon mal, dass selbst ich schwierigkeiten habe meine Freunde dazu bewegen regelmäßig zu fahren. Der nächste Punkt ist, dass ich mich selbst geographisch leider nicht so gut auskenne. Ich finde dass bei sog. u20 Touren auch wirklich ein erwachsener dabei sein sollte, der sich einigermaßen auskennt - ich tu's nämlich nicht    (... mich auskennen) 

Is' aber echt ne gute Idee... naja, schreib mal zurück was du davon hältst.


mfg benni (...der jetzt in die Schule muss    )


----------



## Fettbuckel (21. September 2004)

Hallo Benni,

das mit dem Auskennen kommt schon noch, wenn Du öfters mitfährst, keine Sorge. Du müsstest ja auch nicht jeden Mittwoch gleich eine eigene Tour aus dem Ärmel schütteln, wenn Du halt Bock hast und vorbereitet bist, dann könntest Du in Absprache mit uns eine Dritte Tour anbieten, wenn das Publikum dafür da ist (das ist das weitere Problem bei Feierabendtouren - man weiß nie, wer kommt). 

Streckenvorschläge können wir Dir machen - allerdings solltest Du jede Tour vorher abgefahren sein, denn grad am Anfang ist man nervös, wenn eine ganze Meute hinter einem  fährt und dann muss es an jeder Abzweigung blitzschnell gehen. Wenn Du den Weg sicher findest, dann bist Du entspannter.

Das dritte Problem - das mit dem Alter - das ist in der Tat schwieriger. Wahrscheinlich  müßte wenigstens ein Vereinsgrufti dabei  sein, aber auch das ließe sich machen. Solltest Du ganz ernsthaft Interesse haben - für unsere Mitglieder gibt es sog. "Tourenleiterseminare". Da wirst schnell Mitglied und dann melden  wir Dich dafür an.

Übrigens haben unsere Mitglieder automatisch eine Haftpflicht- und eine Rechtschutzversicherung - das könnte sich gerade für junge Leute lohnen. Für 48  im Jahr ist Deine ganze Familie versichert (ein einzelner Schüler kostet 25 ), Du bekommst 4 passable Bikezeitschriften etc. - vielleicht kannst Du Deine Eltern überzeugen, mehr Infos findest Du auf unserer Internetseite unter http://www.adfc-bayreuth.de/verein/mitglied.htm

Dort kannst Du auch kostenloses Infomaterial anfordern - aber auch gleich Mitglied werden 

So, hoffe Du hast wenig Hausaufgaben - nimmt einem ja sonst die Zeit zum Radeln, und Deine Blessuren heilen schnell.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## munchin Monster (21. September 2004)

Ja Hausaufgaben hab ich heut in der Tat wenig    Kommt aber auch nur selten vor, dass ich nicht lernen muss...

Das Geld ist mal wieder der Hacken - auch wenn ich nicht so aussehe als ob ich bettelarm wäre - die 25 euro zusätzlich im jahr müsste ich selber verdienen - meine Eltern sind geschieden und haben beide durch die Scheidung kein Geld mehr. 

Egal, das ließe sich schon machen. Interesse hab ich in der Tat   
Was sind das denn für 4 passable Bikezeitschriften? Ich nehme nicht an, dass es die MOUNTAIN-BIKE ist oder so     egal.

Wo finden diese Tourenleiterseminare denn statt und wieviel muss man zahlen? - Ich geh jetzt gleich mal auf den Link den du gepostet hast.. vielleicht stehts ja da, dann hat sich das erledigt.

Also - bis hoffentlich später - kannst ja nochmal zurückschreiben heute, wenn du Zeit hast.

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (21. September 2004)

Hallo Benni,

es gibt auch die Möglichkeit der Geschenkmitgliedschaft - vielleicht findet sich ja ein Sponsor (Geburtstag, Weihnachten, Ostern...) - an 25 Euro im Jahr soll Dein Engagement nicht scheitern, da finden wir einen Weg.
Außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Du durch diverse Kontakte bei uns auch a weng Geld sparen kannst, beim Erwerb von Bikeparts. 

Tourenleiterseminare sind an unterschiedlichen Orten, meist nicht sehr weit entfernt und da kann die Vereinskasse was dazuschießen, aber das ist erstmal der übernächste Schritt, denke ich.
Die Zeitschrift ist die "Radwelt" - eine verkürzte Onlineausgabe findest Du hier: www.radwelt-online.de

Du kannst auch gerne nichtöffentlich mit mir in Kontakt treten - Mail an [email protected]

Ansonsten stöberst noch a weng auf unserer Internetseite, da findest vielleicht noch mehr Infos und Links, die Deine Fragen beantworten.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## munchin Monster (21. September 2004)

Ich hab schon so meine Kontakte bzgl. Bikeparts    Wir machen meistens Sammelbestellung, etc. aber viel brauch ihc eh nicht und die großen Sachen kaufe ich nach wie vor beim Händler, da ist eben der Service am besten.

Ja, das mit den 25 euro lässt sich schon regeln. Kann man denn nur im ersten Monat eines Jahres eintreten? - Da ich ja im Winter nicht bike (bzw. net wirklich kann), wäre es ja unnütz gleich für 3 monate zu bezahlen    Wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Würde halt dann nächstes Jahr beim ADFC durchstarten ( auweia, da muss ich aber ordentlich trainieren)   

Danke vorerst mal für die Infos.

mfg


----------



## Fettbuckel (21. September 2004)

Nee, Du kannst immer Mitglied werden und bist es dann für ein Jahr. Solltest Du jetzt noch Mitglied werden, dann bist Du´s auch bis Saisonende 2005 - hast aber im Winter wenigstens was zu lesen ;-)

Der Link zur Radwelt wurde wohl versehentlich nicht gepflegt, die aktuelle Online-Ausgabe ist hier zu finden - da steht mehr für MTBler drin diesmal:

http://www.adfc.de/1399_1

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (21. September 2004)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, Du kannst immer Mitglied werden und bist es dann für ein Jahr. Solltest Du jetzt noch Mitglied werden, dann bist Du´s auch bis Saisonende 2005 - hast aber im Winter wenigstens was zu lesen ;-)
> 
> Der Link zur Radwelt wurde wohl versehentlich nicht gepflegt, die aktuelle Online-Ausgabe ist hier zu finden - da steht mehr für MTBler drin diesmal:
> 
> ...



Keine Angst, ich hab' schon genug zum Lesen    Danke für den Link.

greetz! benni


----------



## munchin Monster (24. September 2004)

...endlich Wochenende  und was macht ihr so?

mfg benni - postet mal zurück  was ihr zur Zeit so anstellt


----------



## munchin Monster (25. September 2004)

... alle tot? noch jemand da?   

meldet euch mal


----------



## Zafee (26. September 2004)

ich lebe noch :>
wie gehts dem Knie/Arm?

bin im Moment zu hause und in 7 Tagen wieder in Bayreuth.


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (26. September 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> wie gehts dem Knie/Arm?



Gut. Die Schürfwunden sind abgeheilt, bis auf die 2 etwas tieferen Kratzer am Arm, die brauchen wohl noch etwas Zeit bis sich da die Haut wieder richtig bildet.

Mit dem Knie bin ich noch vorsichtig, habe aber schon wieder Sport gemacht. Wenn ich hindrücke tut's noch ein klein wenig weh, aber ich kanns wieder gut belasten.

mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (30. September 2004)

bin ab Montag wieder in BT. Lust auf ne kleine Tour Benny? Können ja fahren wenn das Wetter gut ist.


----------



## munchin Monster (30. September 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> bin ab Montag wieder in BT. Lust auf ne kleine Tour Benny? Können ja fahren wenn das Wetter gut ist.



Meine lange Hose ist doch kaputt. Und Lenkerhörnchen habe ich auch nicht mehr. Dieses Jahr wird mich wohl nichts mehr zu einer Tour bewegen. Vielleicht krieg ich an Weihnachten ne Rolle, dann fahr ich ab Februar mit knallhartem Trainingsplan   

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (30. September 2004)

ok, hab mich umentschieden. WIr fahren doch nochmal.

Aber unter der Woche sieht's bei mir schlecht aus, wenn dann eher das nächste Wochenende oder ich geb dir bescheid wenn sich unter der Woche doch was ergibt.


mfg - achja meine Hose näh ihc zam


----------



## Zafee (1. Oktober 2004)

ich hab gar keine :>
ja und? Lebbe geht weiter^^
werde schon was finden was mich warmhält


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Oktober 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gar keine :>
> ja und? Lebbe geht weiter^^
> werde schon was finden was mich warmhält



Ja... im Herbst is die Optik eh egal  Hauptsache man tut was aufm bike    Ich hoff ma das ich zu Weihnachten vllt. ne Rolle geschenkt bekomme, dann fange ich wie gesagt ab Februar mit nem Trainingsplan an    das wär echt geil... denk aber dass das eher unwahrscheinlich is.

Was stellst zur Zeit so an? Ich mein etz außer lernen etc.    Freizeitmässig halt...


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (1. Oktober 2004)

Upz.... hab das ja schonmal geschrieben mit dem Trainingsplan und der Rolle... sorry, war etwas 'verpeilt' wie man heutzutage so schön sagt...

Ein Bild von mir (---> Benni die Kuh) seht ihr unter meinem Benutzernamen      ...ich nehme keine Drogen lol     


achja und Tobias, schreib mich bitte mit i und nich mit y


mfg


----------



## Zafee (1. Oktober 2004)

hi Benniii


naja bin im Moment zu Hause^^... Sonntag mittag gehts back 2 Bt...
lernen tu ich im Moment nix. Warte auf mein BWL Ergebnis...


grüße^^


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Oktober 2004)

heya tobias   

Ich glaub mit Biken wird's dieses Jahr nix mehr, aber nächstes Jahr lass ich's so richtig krachen, hoff' natürlich dass du mit dabei bist   

An alle anderen:

AUFGEPASST ! - Ich komme wieder und zwar in topform!


benni (willensstark wie noch nie    ) lol


----------



## Zafee (8. Oktober 2004)

naja, ich rüste mein Bike nun nach und nach immer weiter auf...
aber wie es nächstes Jahr in Sachen Zeit aussieht, habe ich leider keine Ahnung. Ich werde wahrscheinlich noch das ein oder andere mal biken gehen. Wenn Du willst, sage ich Dir Bescheid.

grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Oktober 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich rüste mein Bike nun nach und nach immer weiter auf...



hehe    was rüstest du denn als nächstes auf? fang erstmal bei der Federgabel an    oder bei nem neuen Laufradsatz...



			
				Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn Du willst, sage ich Dir Bescheid.



klar... mach das... man liest sich ja hier eigentl. eh wöchentlich.
Hoff' das man sich im Winter schon noch ab und zu liest.


mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (8. Oktober 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> hehe    was rüstest du denn als nächstes auf? fang erstmal bei der Federgabel an    oder bei nem neuen Laufradsatz...



naja, erstmal Helm, Bekleidung, Trinkflaschen + Halterungen, Klickpedale und Schuhe.
irgendwann später: evtl Federgabel


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Oktober 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> naja, erstmal Helm, Bekleidung, Trinkflaschen + Halterungen, Klickpedale und Schuhe.
> irgendwann später: evtl Federgabel




Recht so  Helm ist wichtig, hast du ja gesehen...stell dir vor mein Kopf hätte so ausgesehen wie mein Arm...    

Klickpedale sind scho wichtig =) hast auch schon nen tacho eigentl.?


mfg


----------



## Zafee (8. Oktober 2004)

tacho habe ich, aber nicht an dem MTB^^
der is an meinem anderen; Tacho is vorerst aber nicht so wichtig.

War die Woche mit nem Kumpel oberhalb vom Festspielhaus biken. Da ist es auch echt cool.


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Oktober 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> War die Woche mit nem Kumpel oberhalb vom Festspielhaus biken. Da ist es auch echt cool.



Da oben wohn ich in der Nähe    Und da oben im Wald geh ich immer Joggen aufm großen Forstverbindungsweg nach Cottenbach.

Jo, da oben im Wald ist geil, aber nur mit der richtigen Gabel und bike    aber mir machts da auch ab und zu spaß rumzueieren 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zafee (9. Oktober 2004)

nur die hadde komme in de gadde! ;-)
also fahr ich das auch mit meiner $§%$§& Gabel.


----------



## munchin Monster (31. Oktober 2004)

heya tobias,

hoff du bist zur Zeit in Bayreuth und hast das bike griffbereit und kannst es dir leisten mal ne uni vorlesung zu schwänzen  am dienstag dreh ich nämlich vllt. mit nem kumpel nachmittags ne runde - soll ja bis zu 20 grad bekommen - wers glaubt     aber n bisschen weniger is auch wurscht -hauptsache ich kann noch mit kurzen hosen - egal   

also wenn du am dienstag lust hast mitzufahren ( werden unter 2 stunden sein) dann meld dich bitte so schnell wie möglich - würden dich dann bei dir daheim abholen - welche uhrzeit wissen wir noch nicht - würden mal sagen so 15 uhr.

mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (31. Oktober 2004)

hi Benni!

danke für die Einladung. Aber im Moment gehts leider nicht. Bin krank. Aber ich werde im Winter häufiger fahren, weil ich mir die Tage Winter Radklamotten bestelle. Bin meist hinterm Festspielhaus unterwegs.
Aber falls ich entgegen meiner Erwartungen bis Di wieder voll fit sein sollte, schreibe ich Dir ne SMS.


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (31. Oktober 2004)

dann wünsch ich dir mal beste Genesungswünsche (komischer Satz lol     )

jo, kannst dich ja melden aber ich rechne vorerst nicht mit dir, bleib ruhig mal im Bett bevor du uns noch vom Rad kippst, falls wir überhaupt fahren... muss ja schauen mit den Temperaturen - aber habe vllt. noch nen andren Mann gefunden - mal schauen.

Werde im Winter nicht mehr fahren - aber hab heute schon eingekauft bei ebay mit nem kumpel - Reifen usw., Kassetten und Ketten für nächstes Jahr.

mach's gut und 'habe die Ehre!'

mfg


----------



## munchin Monster (13. November 2004)

TObias? gibts dich noch? meld dich doch ma widda..


wie läuft das Studium? - usw.


mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (13. November 2004)

aber sicher gibts mich noch.
Nur meine Erkältung hat mich noch immer nicht verlassen.

Studium läuft so lala. im Moment nervt mich die ganze Sche isse bisschen an. Habe keinen Bock mich hinzuhocken und zu lernen... obwohl ich das langsam mal machen müsste...

habe mir nun nochn langarmtrikot, ne lange Hose  etc bestellt; also könnte im Winter bisschen fahren   

was treibst Du so im Moment? Was macht die Schule? Hast nun Deine Rolle?


grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (13. November 2004)

a jo - Schule geht scho - is halt immer stressig - Noten passen im Moment aber nur dank intensivster Nachmittag, bei denen ich mich Frage, was ich davon hatte  ausser vllt. mehr wissen... lol

ansonsten läuft alles bei mir. NEIN EINE ROLLE habe ihc nicht. vielleciht kriege ich zu weihnachten eine - hab ich aber gesagt - aber denke es eher nicht.

ansonsten geh ich noch fitnessstudio, squash spielen, joggen und schwimmen. bin auch öfters mal im SVB hallenbad anzutreffen.

viele bikergrüße!

benni



			
				Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> aber sicher gibts mich noch.
> Nur meine Erkältung hat mich noch immer nicht verlassen.
> 
> Studium läuft so lala. im Moment nervt mich die ganze Sche isse bisschen an. Habe keinen Bock mich hinzuhocken und zu lernen... obwohl ich das langsam mal machen müsste...
> ...


----------



## munchin Monster (14. November 2004)

@matze:

-> Die Sachen betreffend die wir bestellt haben. Der 18.12 wäre ein Tag an dem ich viel Zeit hätte. Halt' ihn dir doch mal frei, oder sag mir ob du an dem Tag kommen kannst. -

mfg benni

p.s.: im forum schreiben ist viel angenehmer als dauernd diese /m's im chat


----------



## Zafee (21. November 2004)

na alles klar benni?


----------



## munchin Monster (21. November 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> na alles klar benni?




ja es ist alles klar lol


----------



## Zafee (21. November 2004)

schau mal hier im Forum rum; gibt noch 2 weitere BT Fahrradthreads.

grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (22. November 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal hier im Forum rum; gibt noch 2 weitere BT Fahrradthreads.
> 
> grüße




das ist mir klar    trotzdem danke


mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (22. November 2004)

wollte nur Bescheid sagen^^

why stehst so früh auf?


----------



## munchin Monster (22. November 2004)

weil ich in die Schule muss`? lol - au0erdem spinnt die Zeit von den postings-  war so 6.40 uhr denk uich maöl - bei mir zeigts 7.30 uhr an

naja ich geh halt früh nochma wegen email an computer 5 minuten


mfg


----------



## munchin Monster (23. November 2004)

achso ja -

ein Kumpel bastelt jetzt 'unsre' Seite zusammen --->

racing-team.com


----------



## Fettbuckel (16. März 2005)

Hallo Freunde des Bergrades rund um Bayreuth, der Winter scheint vorbei und das neue ADFC-Programm ist fertig.

Zu beachten die neu ins Programm aufgenommenen MTB-Touren und vor allem - meldet Euch schnell zu den Fahrtechnikkursen an. Das Programm könnt Ihr bestellen oder auch als PDF saugen. MTB-News stehen auf Seite 18, 22, 23 und 31.

Saugen hier: http://www.adfc-bayreuth.de/touren/tourplan.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (16. März 2005)

na servus.
hab mir das programm mal zu gemüte geführt. net schlecht, vielleicht ergibt sich mal ne gscheite tour im sommer...

die fahrtechnik haben (soweit ich des dem text entnehmen konnte) glaubich die meisten momentan aktiven bayreuther hier im Forum, trotzdem ne spitzensache, der allgemeinheit mal beizubringen, dass man nicht mit dem Fuß bremsen muss   

weiter so


----------



## Fettbuckel (16. März 2005)

Hallo Konamann,

dass die meisten hier postenden Bayreuther däs drauf haben, da wär ich mir gar nicht soooo sicher, einige bestimmt. Rückmeldung vom letzten Kurs war, dass einige jetzt dort runter fahren, wo ihnen vorher vom runtergucken schon schwindlig wurde. 
Es gibt übrigens auch einen Fortgeschrittenenkurs - ich schau mir gerne an, wer dem Klaus Beier was vorturnt oder ihn versägt 

Hier mal die Termine:
Grundlagentechnik für Jugendliche (ab 16) und Erwachsene 
7. Mai 2005 von 10 - 17 Uhr, Treffpunkt Sportinstitut Uni Bayreuth. Erw. 10 , Jugendliche 5 

Grundlagentechnik für Kids (10 - 15)
8. Mai 2005 von 10 - 17 Uhr, Treffpunkt Sportinstitut Uni Bayreuth. Kostenlos

Fortgeschrittenenkurs (für alle Fortgeschrittenen, egal wie alt)
11. Juni 2005 von 10 - 17, Treffpunkt Parkplatz vor Gaststätte Büergerreuth. Kostet unter 14 Jahre nix, 14-17 5   und Erwachsene 10 

Bei allen Kursen maximal 12 Teilnehmer, drum hier anmelden: 
http://www.alpenverein-bayreuth.de/ausbildung/fachuebungsleiter/klaus_beier.htm

Unsere MTB-Samstage sollen übrigens nicht nur einmal im Monat statt finden - die stehen so im Programm als Treffpunkt. Aber niemand hindert die Teilnehmer, sich gleich wieder für den nächsten Samstag zu verabreden. Und wenn jemand von Euch selber mal Touren leiten will, dann meldet Euch.


----------



## konamann (16. März 2005)

aha. ich hab das im Prospekt nur mal so überflogen, wenn du das mal genauer definiern könntest, weil ich grad auch beim zweiten lesen net so viel mitbekommen hab...

dann schick ich meine mama hin


----------



## Fettbuckel (16. März 2005)

Ja, schick Deine Mama hin, die sieht wahrscheinlich auch bessser aus (siehe Dein Benutzerbild)  

Genauer definieren? Es geht nicht um Downhill und Gimmicks, die man im Bike-Park mal nach 97 Versuchen hinkriegt; es richtet sich an Leute, die was dazu lernen wollen - und dazu lernen können fast alle, bis auf die, die glauben, sie wüssten schon alles. Es geht da drum, die eigenen Grenzen kennen zu lernen, sein Gerät sicher zu beherrschen und rauszufinden, wann man besser absteigt. Für Detailnachfragen nach bestimmten Techniken, bitte Mail an Klaus Beier. 

Ich glaube Dir, dass Du Dich dabei vielleicht so langweilen würdest, dass Du ein Käffchen beim Fahren trinken könntest. Das gilt aber bestimmt nicht für alle hier im Thread. Mir persönlich machts ab S3 keinen Spaß mehr, zumindest bestimmt nicht auf Touren, da will ich heil heim kommen und, auch mit Rücksicht auf andere, keine Scherereien riskieren.

Die MTB-Touren im ADFC-Programm - also nicht die Fahrtechnik-Kurse - sind sicher technisch sehr einfach, aber  was für die Kondition.

Mehr will ich dazu nimmer posten, ich guck nur selten hier rein.

___________________________
Auch die Bretter, die man vor dem Kopf hat, müssen nicht zwangsläufig die Welt bedeuten...


----------



## munchin Monster (20. März 2005)

heya Fettbuckel   

Wie sieht's aus? Der ADFC hat das neue Tourenprogramm rausgebracht. Nicht schlecht. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald mal beim touren.

Könnte man nochwas in Sachen Nachwuchsarbeit auf die Beine stellen? Wir hatten das Thema ja schonmal vor einigen Monaten. Kontaktier mich halt mal per e-mail oder pm.


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (23. März 2005)

Heya an alle!

Wer hat Bock morgen Nachmittag( Donnerstag) ne Tour nach Obernsees & zurück zu fahren? - nicht mehr als 120mm federweg  lol

@ Zafee: bist du morgen scho daheim ? meld dich mal wennst mitradeln willst.


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (25. März 2005)

@ Zafee:

Der Fettbuckel (Stefan) hat gemeint morgen (Ostersamstag oder eben nur Samstag) geht vielleicht was zam.

Also ich fahr auf jeden Fall. Bist du auch dabei? Gib mal bescheid wo du momentan steckst. 

Poste mal hier zurück - ist gemütlicher als e-mail.


mfg benni


----------



## dasew (26. März 2005)

tag auch,


hätte da mal eine generelle Frage zu den ADFC Touren:

In den Teilnahmebedingungen steht ja, dass das Fahrrad verkehrssicher sein muss, damit man an den Touren teilnehmen darf (die MTB - Touren mal ausgenommen). 
Ich hab mir dieses Jahr vorgenommen bei ein paar Touren im Programm mitzufahren und mein Fahrrad ist definitiv nicht verkehrssicher - halt ein normales Hardtail. 
Sollte ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen, wenn ich mitfahren will oder ist das kein Problem?

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich so für MTB Touren - bin immer auf der Suche nach Leuten, mit denen ich fahren kann


----------



## munchin Monster (26. März 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir dieses Jahr vorgenommen bei ein paar Touren im Programm mitzufahren und mein Fahrrad ist definitiv nicht verkehrssicher - halt ein normales Hardtail.
> Sollte ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen, wenn ich mitfahren will oder ist das kein Problem?
> 
> Was fahrt ihr eigentlich so für MTB Touren - bin immer auf der Suche nach Leuten, mit denen ich fahren kann



Hi dasew,

da mach dir mal keine Gedanken    meins ist auch nicht Verkehrssicher und das hat bisher keinen gekümmert. Du musst es ja nicht ausposaunen. Ich glaube kaum das du deswegen von der Tour ausgeschlossen wirst.

Die Frage mit den MTB Touren kann ich leider nicht klären, da musst du dich an mal an "Fettbuckel" hier im Forum wenden oder an "sungirl".

Komm doch einfach mal vorbei am 3. April oder zur ersten Feierabendtour.
Man sieht sich bestimmt mal.


mfg benni (Acidrider)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasew (26. März 2005)

na dann ist ja alles optimal... wenn man sich die bilder auf der adfc-bayreuth homepage anschaut, dann kommt man aber auch schon fast dahinter, dass das mit den nicht verkehrssicheren Fahrrädern wohl kein Aussschlusskriterium darstellt   



> Komm doch einfach mal vorbei am 3. April oder zur ersten Feierabendtour.



jo ist schon im Kalender notiert


----------



## munchin Monster (26. März 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> jo ist schon im Kalender notiert




OPTIMAL     


cu there maybe   


cu benni


----------



## dasew (26. März 2005)

... sag mal acid was fährst du eigentlich so für touren ?

Wie schon erwähnt ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Leuten, mit denen ich herumfahren kann


----------



## munchin Monster (26. März 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> ... sag mal acid was fährst du eigentlich so für touren ?
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Leuten, mit denen ich herumfahren kann




Jaaaa, wie soll ich das jetzt bitte ausdrücken?    Ich freue mich natürlich auch über jede Bekanntschaft, die auch bikt und mit der ich mal was ausmachen kann. 

Ich fahr eigentlich alles g   Wenn du Lust hast können wir ja nächste Woche (vielleicht Mittwoch) ne kleine Runde drehen zum kennenlernen.
Gib mal bescheid ob du Berufstätig bist etc. wie alt und ob du nachmittag Zeit hättest oder eher Abend.

Meld dich doch einfach mal per e-mail bei mir. Einfach mal ne mail an mich schicken, müsste hier übers Forum klappen.


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (27. März 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> ...hätte da mal eine generelle Frage zu den ADFC Touren:
> 
> In den Teilnahmebedingungen steht ja, dass das Fahrrad verkehrssicher sein muss, damit man an den Touren teilnehmen darf (die MTB - Touren mal ausgenommen)...
> Ich hab mir dieses Jahr vorgenommen bei ein paar Touren im Programm mitzufahren und mein Fahrrad ist definitiv nicht verkehrssicher - halt ein normales Hardtail.
> Sollte ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen, wenn ich mitfahren will oder ist das kein Problem?...



Auf der ADFC-Webseite (http://www.adfc-bayreuth.de/touren/tn_bedin.htm#Verkehrssicherheit) steht unter Teilnehmerbedingungen:

"Teilnehmer *können* von einer Tour ausgeschlossen werden, wenn ihr Fahrrad nicht den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zur Verkehrssicherheit entspricht oder wenn zu erwarten ist, dass der reibungslose Tourenverlauf aus technischen Gründen gefährdet ist. *Trotzdem ist jeder Teilnehmer für den ordnungsgemäßen Zustand seines Rades selbst verantwortlich, die ADFC-Tourenleiter  sind nicht verpflichtet, diesen zu  überprüfen;* unsere Tourenleiter haften in keiner Weise für Schäden, die in Folge nicht erkannter oder nicht beanstandeter Mängel oder sonstigem verkehrsregelwiedrigem Verhalten entstehen." 

Also, i.d.R. ist das so - dass jemand nur Probleme bekommt, wenn sein Gurken in einem Zustand ist, dass er andere (und sich selber) gefährdet (z.B. wenn nur eine Bremse noch geht und der Zug der anderen sich auch schon aufspleißt - oder, hatten wir auch schon, wenn einer mit provisorisch geflicktem Rahmen kommt, wenn der Reifen so dünn ist, dass die Karkasse auch schon fast durch ist, wenn die Felge durchgebremst ist und die Flanke sich schon ablöst usw.).

Wenn eine Tour (teilweise) bei Dunkelheit statt findet, dann erwarten wir eine funktionierende Beleuchtung. 

Und dann hängts auch etwas von der Art der Tour ab. Wenn eine Gurke nach Hochtheta schlapp macht, dann kannst notfalls heim schieben; Bei großen Entfernungen in einsamen Wäldern geht das dann nicht mehr.

Was den anderen Tourenteilnehmern gegenüber fair ist: darauf achten, dass das Rad o.k. ist, soweit man´s selber kontrollieren kann, Ersatzschlauch, Brotzeit/Riegel, genug zu Trinken, Klamotten für wechselnde Wetterbedingungen und sich so verhalten, dass  man selber (z.B. keine risikoreichen Showeinlagen, nicht fahren am Limit) und möglichst auch die anderen (nicht rechts vorbeisägen, umgucken vor dem Ausscheren...) heil heim kommen.


----------



## dasew (27. März 2005)

Ok alle Fragen zu meiner Zufriedenheit beantwortet    thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (28. März 2005)

Schade... Ohne Sattel siehts da wohl mit meiner Teilnahme schlecht aus...

Aber meine Bremsen würden den Funktionstest sicher bestehen


----------



## munchin Monster (28. März 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Schade... Ohne Sattel siehts da wohl mit meiner Teilnahme schlecht aus...
> 
> Aber meine Bremsen würden den Funktionstest sicher bestehen




Wieso hast keinen?


----------



## Fettbuckel (28. März 2005)

Der arme Kerl hat nicht mal ein Sattelrohr - muß immer im Stehen fahren. Aber man könnte vielleicht ein Kissen drauf binden - sieht bestimmt cool aus.

Aber warum nicht eine Trial-/Streetgruppe gründen?


----------



## Ray (28. März 2005)

das mit dem kissen ist keine schlechte idee  da kann ich wenigstens in den trainingspausen ein nickerchen machen

für ne trialgruppe gibts einfach zu wenig interessierte...

und street hat nicht wirklich viel mit trial zu tun... da ist cc noch mehr mit trial verwandt


----------



## munchin Monster (28. März 2005)

Hey Stefan,

kennst du noch jemanden aus Bayreuth der am kommenden Freitag bzw. Samstag - weiß ich noch nicht fest mit mir auf TOur gehen könnte?

evtl. würde auch Donnerstag gehen, da ich da weng Grundlage fahren will.

Kannst mir ja mal potentiell interessierte weiterempfehlen und dann mail ich denen.


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (3. April 2005)

Hi Stefan,

die Tour heute war echt ok. Bin leider garnicht dazugekommen Sonja mal hallo zu sagen. Sie war ja in der großen Gruppe.

Wir sind dann durch den Wald zurück zum Siegesturm um dann nach Weidenberg zu fahren.

Im Wald oben sind wir runtergeheizt und Sebastian hats nen 1m langen und 15cm durchmesser (schätzungsweise) ins schaltwerk gehauen    das schöne xtr ding    ging aber dann noch bis Weidenberg und da hat ers dann in seiner kleinen Bastelwerkstatt gerichtet.

Ich selbst bin dann gemütlich mit Rückenwind heimgeradelt.

Erzähl doch mal vom weiteren Tourenverlauf und wie du den Tag heute so fandest. Poste halt auch mal hier    Macht den Leuten die Touren vom ADFC schmackhaft. Heißt ja nicht umsonst ADFC-thread   

In diesem Sinne!

Habe die Ehre und Prost     

P.s.: Radler bzw. Alkohol wirkt sich auf die Fahrleistung aus   


mfg benni (AcIDrIdEr)


----------



## Fettbuckel (3. April 2005)

Hallo Benni etc.

also gut, dann hier im Forum: Weiterer Tourenverlauf (wollen wir es wirklich TOUR nennen???) war unspektakulär - irgendwie gabs angeblich einen kleinen, harmlosen Sturz auf der Heimfahrt, ich habe es gar nicht recht bemerkt.
Wenigstens in Summe mit gestrigem Abfahren die erste Farbe im Gesicht und an den Käsewadeln. 
Alkohol ist wirklich schlecht - vor allem für den jugendlichen Metabolismus, trink Almdudler (gibts wirklich, ist eine östereichische Limonade), das bringt bestimmt was für die Berge 
Das mit dem Schaltwerkt tut mir leid - aber  meine Erfahrung sagt, dass beim Überfahren von waagrecht liegenden Stecken und Ästen, die oft brechen, nach oben schnellen und dann in Kette, Schaltwerk oder Speichen landen, wo sie relativ viel Verdruß bereiten können. Selbiges ist mir mal an einem einsamen Alpenpass passiert, Schaltwerk total verbogen und dann  mit nur noch einem Gang (weil zwei Kettenblätter von dreien waren dort überflüssig) bzw. manueller Kabelbinderumschaltung den Rest des Tages. Ohne den finalen Gewürztraminer tät ich däs nicht überlebt haben, aber ich war ja auch scho älter, sonst hätt ich halt Almdudler...

Witzig heute war, dass ich beim Rathaus noch den Mann ohne Sattelrohr und Sattel (s.o.) getroffen habe ([email protected]) - die Welt ist wirklich klein. Wenn wir da ein Forum bieten können, machma gerne, er will sich mal per Elektropost melden.

So, war heute aus ADFC-Sicht erfolgreich, viele TeilnehmerInnen, einige neue Mitglieder, nette neue Leute kennen gelernt, so kann die Saison weiter laufen.

Viele Grüße

Fettbuckel


----------



## dasew (3. April 2005)

mein schönes Schaltwerk....   

na ja das Schaltwerk hats überlebt - war eigentlich nur das Schaltauge und das hat das Zurückbiegen auch ganz gut überstanden 

Das nächste Mal werde ich wohl etwas langsamer durch das Ästezeugs fahren - hatte ja auch noch Äste in der Speiche, die hats zum Glück unbeschadet überstanden   

Ach Acid ... das nächste Mal bist du mit Schlusslicht dran - also am nächsten Sonntag


----------



## Fettbuckel (3. April 2005)

Hallo dasew,

(Sebastian? - habs vergessen, sorry) habe Acidrider grad ein paar Bildle von Euch gemailt, soll er Dir mal forwarden, er weiß vielleicht besser, wieviel Dein Elektrobriefkasten packt.

Vielleicht bis nächsten Sonntag, ich bin etzt erstmal in den Alpen - mit Ski UND MTB - je nachdem, was besser passt.

Stefan


----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

Hi Stefan,

irgendwie hab ich echt Probleme die Bilder zu öffnen. Ich scheine kein richtige Programm zu haben um jpegs anzuschauen. Habe ja meinen Computer neu formatieren müssen weil HDD gecrasht somehow. Ich hab jetzt nicht viel Zeit das an Sebastian weiterzuleiten, da ich gleich in die Schule muss. Mach ich dann eben wenn ich heimkomme.

Mein Gott hätte ich geheult wenn das mein Schaltauge gewesen wäre   

Das du die Tour garnicht als Tour bezeichnest macht allen Neuankömmlingen beim ADFC die Touren echt schmackhaft    

Ich hoff Sebastian kriegt die Bilder vom Samstag irgendwann mal auf den Computer    Dann kannst du mich mal als Schneebiker sehen    Das Bild ist wahrscheinlich eine rarität    

Also, ich muss jetzt los und versuche mich ein letztes mal an den Bildern.


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

Ich nochmal:

Also Stefan, ich kann die Bilder net wirklich abspeichern und öffnen. Liegt wohl an deiner komischen HTML E-Mail. Ich seh die Bilder auch nirgendwo als Dateien angehängt. Sie sind nur in der Mail selbst drinnen und da kann ich sie schlecht rauskopieren.

Also, auf ein neues    Und ich bin jetzt wech..in der Schule   
Ich bin so froh das ich mich bis heut Mittag wenigstens physisch etwas erholen kann   

Achja, Sebastian: Ich fahr heut net nach Obernsees. So gern ich auch wollen würde. RIEN NE VA PLUS - wie der Franzose so schön sagen würde    - nix geht mehr. Ich bin irgendwie total im A**** und fange schon an mich über das tolle Wetter aufzuregen - 7 grad nächstes Wochenende.

Und tschüss.


----------



## Zafee (4. April 2005)

boah, wer bitte geht denn um 6 Uhr schon in die Schule???
Wo musst Du denn hin? 


grüße


----------



## Fettbuckel (4. April 2005)

Er fährt mit dem Fahrrad hin. Und weil er so langsam ist musser halt früher wech   


Benni, mit der rechten Maustaste auf ein Bild klicken und SPEICHERN UNTER müsste doch hinhauen, oder?


----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Er fährt mit dem Fahrrad hin. Und weil er so langsam ist musser halt früher wech



Nein, ich muss mit dem Bus fahren. Der letzte Bus fährt um 7.15uhr und wenn's genehm ist würd ich mir gerne früh morgens noch die Zähne putzen.
Ich könnte auch mit dem Bus um 7.35uhr fahren aber dann komme ich zu spät zum Unterricht.

Ich kann erst wieder mit der alten Klapperkiste fahren wenn mein Bruder sie nicht mehr braucht. Der hat ja ein Cube bestellt das diese Woche kommen müsste.

Achja übrigens, ich fahr immernoch schneller als du also vorsichtig mit solchen komischen Bemerkungen   



			
				Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Benni, mit der rechten Maustaste auf ein Bild klicken und SPEICHERN UNTER müsste doch hinhauen, oder?



Nein, es geht nicht, da der aus der HTML Mail rauskopiert und somit ein Fehler entsteht.

SCHICK SIE DOCH BITTE BITTE MIT SAHNE OBENDRAUF ALS DATEIANHANG


----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> boah, wer bitte geht denn um 6 Uhr schon in die Schule???
> Wo musst Du denn hin?
> 
> 
> grüße




WER LESEN DANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL - 6.59 ist schon noch 6 Uhr aber auch schon fast 7 Uhr. Ich weiß ja nicht wann du aufstehen würdest wenn dein Bus um 7.15uhr fährt - 7.14uhr und 59 sekunden?


----------



## dasew (4. April 2005)

@Acidrider: also die Bilder von unserer Tour dauern noch etwas, weil ich sie wirklich nicht hochbekomme ;( ... spätestens am WE hast du sie dann auch mal 

@Fettbuckel: schick mir doch mal die Email mit den Bildern - Postfach ist groß genug- da mach ich mir keine Sorgen   

@Zafee: ich muss z.B. um 6.00 Uhr aufstehen - wohn etwas weiter weg  

nächsten Sonntag kann ich nicht mit die Tour fahren, weil ich auf eine Kommunion gehen muss


----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

Das mit den Bildern geht in Ordnung. Ich bin zwar ein ungeduldiger Mensch, aber was will man machen    

Freu mich schon richtig auf die Bilder.

Achja, ich stehe immer um 6Uhr auf, obwohl ich auch erst viel später raus könnte. Morgens kann man sich ausgiebig auf den Tag vorbereiten. Evtl. was essen, in ruhe duschen. Nochmal was für den Unterricht durchlesen.

Sowas halt    Ich weiß, es gibt da auch andere Ansichten, aber jeder wie er eben mag


----------



## Zafee (4. April 2005)

bei mir steht "Heute, 05:59"
und das ist 6 Uhr bei mir... stimmt etwa meine Forenzeit nicht?


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir steht "Heute, 05:59"
> und das ist 6 Uhr bei mir... stimmt etwa meine Forenzeit nicht?
> 
> 
> grüße



Nein, die stimmt auf keinen Fall. Poste doch mal was und schau auf die Uhr    Also ich war heute früh erst um 5 vor 7 am Computer   

mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (5. April 2005)

Hey Sebastian,

welche Reifen fährst du nochmal? sorry, hab's schon wieder vergessen. Erläutere mir mal die Fahreigenschaften deines Continentals - und den modellnamen. 

thx - by benni


----------



## dasew (5. April 2005)

ja gut ist zwar etwas off topic aber es ist ein Continental Explorer...
Fahreigenschaften? ... ich fahr den noch nicht lange - da kann ich nix dazu sagen - am besten du suchst dir einen testbericht über die reifen


----------



## munchin Monster (6. April 2005)

off topic nummero 2    :

Ich muss jetzt Bewerbung für nen Job in den Sommerferien schreiben.
Bei ner Insolvent gegangenen Firma in BT die jetzt unter anderem
Namen weiterläuft.    2 bis 3 wochen in den sommerferien   

Und der, bei dem ich in der 2ten Pfingstferienwoche arbeite, der nimmt mich unter Umständen im Sommer auch nochmal!

   

genaueres per email...


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (10. April 2005)

Heya,

erstmal @Fettbuckel (Stefan):

Sehn wir uns am Mittwoch bei der Feierabendrunde?
Hast du die E-Mail adresse vom Henner (Neumitglied)? Kannst
mir die zukommen lassen? Der hat sich meine aufgeschrieben
aber noch net gemailt. Wenn nicht mögl. dann frag
ich ihn selbst nochmal wenn ich ihn am Mittwoch seh.

Könntest du mir die Fotos von der ADFC-Tour am Sonntag
jetzt bitte mal als jpeg schicken im DATEIANHANG. mit einem
file das aus der html mail rauskopiert ist kann ich nix anfangen!!!!

@dasew (Sebastian): wie gesagt, biken ist Di&Mi drin.


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. April 2005)

@Benni: also Bilder habe ich jetzt gemailt, Henner, ist das der mit dem vergitterten Nasenloch, war heute auch dabei? Muß ich mal in den Listen  gucken, ob ich da schon eine Emailadresse habe. Wenn, dann aber per Elektropost und nicht übers Forum.


----------



## munchin Monster (14. April 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Henner, ist das der mit dem vergitterten Nasenloch, war heute auch dabei?



vergittertes Nasenloch? hä????     

Ja das ist so ein blonder junger Typ. Der hat sich gestern am Berg mit dir unterhalten und fuhr neben dir glaube ich.

OK. Kannst mir die Adresse ja schicken. Aber wir sehn uns heute Abend ja eh beim Stammtisch wenn du auch kommst.

viele bikergrüße!


- benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (15. April 2005)

@ Sebastian (dasew):

Ich würd das "benni fatal"-Bild gern online stellen hier im Forum, man kann aber nur jpegs hochladen und es ist halt eine bmp. datei   

lol da hab ich aber nochmal Glück gehabt    es sei denn du kannst das umwandeln.
Und tret dem Typen wegen der Gabel mal in den Hintern..will die nächste Woche probefahren und wenn se passt isse so gut wie gekauft.


mfg benni


----------



## dasew (15. April 2005)

ja nun das problem hab ich gelöst ... hier mal das bild :






(ist nicht meine künstlerische Leistung - das war Acid ^^ )


wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich von dem wahnwitzigen Abgrund natürlich tief beeindruckt bin    

Ja nur die Ruhe mit der Gabel ich seh den Kerl heute noch und sag ihm das - allerdings kann ich dir nicht versprechen, wann ich dir die einbauen kann


----------



## munchin Monster (15. April 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nur die Ruhe mit der Gabel ich seh den Kerl heute noch und sag ihm das - allerdings kann ich dir nicht versprechen, wann ich dir die einbauen kann



Ist ok. Du musst mir dann sozusagen die Gabel einbauen, dann mach ich ne Testfahrt, dann kaufe ich sie wahrscheinlich, dann darfst du sie mir wieder ausbauen und meine aktuelle einbauen.

Und der Matthias darf mir die Skareb dann wieder reinbauen im Juni...


UND DAS FÜR 1,20 FÜRS PARKHAUS        

megalol   

mfg der benni


----------



## dasew (15. April 2005)

wieso eigentlich ausbauen - ich dachte du nimmst das ding gleich, wenn sie dir gefällt


----------



## munchin Monster (15. April 2005)

Ich möchte die Gabel doch probefahren.

Und wenn er kein bike zur Verfügung stellt, dann muss sie eben in meins rein. Und wer sagt denn, dass ich die Gabel ab sofort fahren möchte?

Ich möcht sie erst ab Juni fahren. Ich werde ja im Prinzip dazu "gezwungen" die Gabel jetzt zu kaufen, da er sie sonst jemand anderem verkauft.

gut - gezwungen ist etwas heftig ausgedrückt....

aber will halt probefahren und dann mal schauen...


----------



## Zafee (15. April 2005)

er könnte aber auch sagen: nimm Sie jetzt ohne viel Stress; sonst verkaufe ich sie an jmd anders...


----------



## dasew (18. April 2005)

jo Zafee da hast du so ungefähr recht - derjenige dem die Gabel gehört möchte sie halt recht zügig loswerden ...
kann ich auch irgendwie verstehen - gibt nur sehr wenige Leute, die sich Federgabeln mal reservehalber aufheben - gell Acid


----------



## Fettbuckel (18. April 2005)

Also ich finde, das Mindeste, was man als Gebrauchgabelkäufer erwarten kann ist, dass der potentielle Gabelverkäufer auf Wunsch die Gabel an allen geraden Tagen einbaut, an den ungeraden aber wieder ausbaut - passend zur Farbe der Arbanduhr. Im Dezember muß sie stets gründlich gereinigt und mit Weihnachtsgebäck und Glühwein zurück gebracht werden; spätestens ab Februar erwarte ich von jedem guten Gebrauchtgabelverkäufer, dass er mich zu meinem Fahrrad trägt, die Tauchrohre regelmäßg abstaubt, wienert und mit Turbospray...  Das Alles hat natürlich kostenlos zu erfolgen und muß im Kaufpreis drin sein, oder?


----------



## munchin Monster (18. April 2005)

lustig geschrieben, deine Hintergedanken gefallen mir nicht   

Ich seh schon, mit dir red ich nicht mehr über sowas   


mfg benni


----------



## dasew (18. April 2005)

klasse geschrieben fettbuckel - mal überlegen, ob ich acid diesem service anbieten kann   

Wer ist eigentlich alles am Samstag bei der MTB - Tour dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zafee (18. April 2005)

um was für ne Gabel geht es? Für wieviel?


----------



## munchin Monster (19. April 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> um was für ne Gabel geht es? Für wieviel?



sorry, aber ich will nicht darüber reden!!!! geht dich im Prinzip nix an.

Klingt vielleicht weng hart, ist aber so.

Also verzeih mir   

mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (19. April 2005)

dasew wird es mir bestimmt sagen^^; die Frage war eigtl auch an ihn gerichtet


----------



## munchin Monster (19. April 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> dasew wird es mir bestimmt sagen^^; die Frage war eigtl auch an ihn gerichtet



dann bitte per email oder pm. Nicht hier.


----------



## Zafee (19. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> dann bitte per email oder pm. Nicht hier.



das lass mal meine Sorge sein; oder bist Du Mod/Admin?


----------



## dasew (19. April 2005)

@Acidrider: na ja wenn du nicht möchtest, dass ich Zafee erzähle, dass es sich um eine 2004er Skareb Elite SPV 80mm handelt, dann ist das schon ok

@Zafee: sorry hast ja Acid gehört, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen
Was fährst du eigentlich so für Sachen - eher XC oder schwereres Zeugs?


----------



## Fettbuckel (19. April 2005)

Ich haumichwech - schade, dass wir nie erfahren, was für eine Gabel däs ist. Doch vom vielen Probe-ein-und-ausbauen ist der Schaft sicher schon ganz durchgerieben  und dünn wie Rasierklinge


----------



## dasew (19. April 2005)

aber auf jeden Fall
aber vergiss nicht, das ist Gewichtsreduktion deluxe - genau an dieser Stelle empfiehlt es sich besonders zu sparen - wobei die Gabelkrone ja noch besser geeignet wäre (*schleifpapier aupack*)


kommst du am Samstag eigentlich zur Tour? 
Hoffe ja mal, dass ich da nicht arbeiten muss ...


----------



## Zafee (19. April 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> @Acidrider: na ja wenn du nicht möchtest, dass ich Zafee erzähle, dass es sich um eine 2004er Skareb Elite SPV 80mm handelt, dann ist das schon ok
> 
> @Zafee: sorry hast ja Acid gehört, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen
> Was fährst du eigentlich so für Sachen - eher XC oder schwereres Zeugs?



hm, schade dass Du mir das nicht verraten darfst :|
So ne Gabel wollte ich mir auch mal kaufen :> was kostet so ein Teil denn ca gebraucht? Also mit testweise einbauen und Probefahrt versteht sich...^^ 



#edit: habe leider vergessen, Deine Frage zu beantworten. Ich fahre eigtl zur Uni und zurück; wenns mich mal packt, fahre ich einfach drauflos; je nachdem... bin ich mitm Fred unterwegs gehts ehr in den Wald, einfach mal drauflosfahren und schauen wo wir rauskommen. Fahre ich alleine gehts ehr nur Berg hoch und wieder runter, um was für die Kondition zu tun^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (19. April 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> kommst du am Samstag eigentlich zur Tour?
> Hoffe ja mal, dass ich da nicht arbeiten muss ...



Ob ich am Samstag kann, weiß ich noch nicht, denn es könnte sein, dass ich am Samstag früh zur SPEZI (www.spezialradmesse.de) fahre, denn ich liebäugle mit Tandem oder Liegerad und Schnäppchen machst dort am Sonntag nimmer. Also, bei schlechtem Wetter bestimmt SPEZI am Samstag. Doch - noch steht mein motorisierter Blechuntersatz in der Werkstatt.


----------



## dasew (19. April 2005)

^^ na ja gut das kommt halt drauf an, was du für eine Gabel haben möchtest ... 
wenn dir eine Skareb Comp mit LockOut reicht, dann bist du mit 170 dabei (für eine neue bei eBay

Bei den anderen Modellen also Elite Super und Platinum müsstest du mal schauen - da hab ich jetzt keine Preise für die Gebrauchten im Kopf 
Aber für ne Skareb Elite wenig gefahren ... so ca. 200 aufwährts


----------



## Zafee (19. April 2005)

^^
naja hört sich ja nicht schlecht an; nur werde ich vorerst mal nix mehr ins Rad stecken; ausser Bremsbeläge... bald muss ich nämlich in voller Fahrt abspringen um noch anhalten zu können^^

aber ne gebrauchte für 200 EUR is scho OK


----------



## dasew (19. April 2005)

lol da kommt dann so richtig freude auf... spätestens auf trails würde ich mir aber über diese bremsweise gedanken machen ^^

Dieses Schicksal ereilt mich zum Glück nicht, dafür kann ich ein schön nerviges Dauerschleifen- und Quietschen anbieten - hat auch seinen Reiz

@Fettbuckel:
Muss ich mich für die Gebrauchtadbörse / Radcodierung irgendwie anmelden, wenn ich da mithelfen möchte oder komm ich einfach vorbei ?


----------



## Fettbuckel (19. April 2005)

Zur Gebrauchtradbörse/Codierungshilfe - da wäre mir eine persönliche Mail mit genauer Angabe, von wann bis wann Du bereit bist, Deine Zeit zu opfern - sehr lieb.

Außerdem muß ich das vorher noch a weng erklären, wenn die Kundschaft dasteht ist keine Zeit mehr dazu. Aber, däs kriegma scho hin, ich brauch mindestens zwei feste Helfer.

Das Rahmenzerktratzen (codieren) kannst auch Üben in den Pausen, da wärs gut, Du bringst ein altes radrahmenähnliches Alurohr mit.


----------



## munchin Monster (20. April 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Schicksal ereilt mich zum Glück nicht, dafür kann ich ein schön nerviges Dauerschleifen- und Quietschen anbieten - hat auch seinen Reiz
> 
> @Fettbuckel:
> Muss ich mich für die Gebrauchtadbörse / Radcodierung irgendwie anmelden, wenn ich da mithelfen möchte oder komm ich einfach vorbei ?



Ich sag nur Kloschüssel     

@ Stefan: Wann wäre die Gebrauchtradbörse nochmal? - Wenn's bei mir zeitlich hinhaut wär ich auch dabei.


mfg benni (der mit der Skareb tanzt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (21. April 2005)

@Stefan:

Der Nickname meines Bruders hier im Forum: Daive


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (21. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stefan: Wann wäre die Gebrauchtradbörse nochmal? -



Guckstu auf http://www.adfc-bayreuth.de/download/seite_0-29.pdf

Seite 10-11 
Gebrauchtradbörse und Infostand und Radcodierung am
 7.  Mai
 9. Juli
17. September

ADFC-Programmdownload auf
http://www.adfc-bayreuth.de/download/index.html#Programm


----------



## munchin Monster (23. April 2005)

Hi Stefan!

Am 7.Mai ist leider auch der MTB-Fahrtechnikkurs zu dem ich und Sebastian bereits angemeldet sind. Aber dann bei der nächsten Gebrauchtradbörse sind wir sicherlich dabei   

viele Grüße!


benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (25. April 2005)

Und, wie war die erste offizielle ADFC-Bayreuth-MTB-Tour? War jemand von hier dabei? Wenn ja, wie wars?


----------



## munchin Monster (26. April 2005)

Ich war mit meinem Bruder (Daive) und Sebastian (dasew) dabei.
Außerdem war noch Harald D. dabei, die anderen habe ich nicht gekannt.
Und Sonja halt  insgesamt waren wir 11 (Sonja mitgezählt)

Also zu Beginng sei zu erwähnen, dass die Tour echt Spitzenklasse war. Mir gings zwar nicht so gut, da ich am Freitag schon gefahren bin und es da schon etwas ausgereizt hab, aber Sonja hat mich moralisch unterstützt   
Das Streckenprofil der Mtb-Tour hat mich so gepusht, sodass ich am Samstag Abend 105km (5std 15mins) drauf hatte und etwa 1000hm     

Zum Streckenverlauf kann ich nur sagen - dass es solche Strecken in BT und Umgebung gibt wusste ich bis dato noch nicht. Also, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die nächste Mtb-Tour auch so geil wird und lasst mal den Sebastian ran, ich will mal ne geführte Tour durchs Fichtelgebirge    yeah


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (28. April 2005)

Stefaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! ALARM    Mein Konto wird geplündert...
am 18.Mai ist ja u.a. auch ne Feierabendrunde.. da fahr cih dann mal mit meinem "neuen" Bock bisschen SHOW    also einmal mit meinen neuen parts prahlen   

Achja, 11.Mai ist Feierabendrunde.. ich freu mich schon.. is näml. mein Burzeltach    Gut getimt lieber ADFC    

Lass mal wieder was von dir hören und überarbeit dich nicht   


mfg da benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (28. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Stefaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! ALARM    Mein Konto wird geplündert...



Wieso? Kaugummi gekauft?
 

Apropos überarbeiten: Leider konnte ich gestern nicht zur FA-Tour, muss die nächste Million machen. Mein Cannondale hat hinten am Sattelrohr ein paar Dreckspritzer, ich kann das nicht sehen, willstes holen, sonst tu ich´s zum Sperrmüll...  

Na, hoffentlich vergessen wir den Geburtstag nicht - noch ein oder zwei davon, dann kannst den bösen Lettenbuben die Schaufel nauf haun, wenn die dann im Altersheim sind, har, har.


----------



## munchin Monster (28. April 2005)

lol wie meinst das? verarsch mich net du alter greis    weißt du wie mein Rad aussieht?    total verschlammt übrigens... naja glaubst mir ja eh net.. egal.

Ne, hab keinen Kaugummi gekauft, falls, dann hätte ich ganz schön viele Packungen daheim für 850 eus   


ich sag nur - wenn du erstmal mein gepimptes bike siehst    damit bin ich zudem auch weng schneller  kommentare zum materialfetisch sind nicht erwünscht.

Achja, provizier die alten LB's und street-sp*cken bitte net  sonst fluten die noch unsren thread... aber ich lass sie ja jetz in Ruhe   

SP*STEN g


----------



## Fettbuckel (29. April 2005)

An diese Baustelle hier kommt noch eine Bremse hin - Magura HS 33 oder eine Avid/Scott und die Züge werden eingehängt. Dann kannst mir Dein Taschengeld geben und hast ein gscheites Fahrrad.







Großes Bild siehe
http://www.steurosoft.de/Cannondale_Super_V900.jpg

Komplett XT, Mavic Ceramic-Felgen, Steuersatz neu, Federgabel neu, Lenker und Vorbau neu. Gabelschaft noch ungekürzt, daher der Spacerturm.


----------



## munchin Monster (29. April 2005)

Bei aller liebe Stefan, das Rad gefällt mir garnet. Dafür würd ich mein Geld nie ausgeben. sorry!

mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (29. April 2005)

nen 50ger würd ich dir geben


----------



## Fettbuckel (29. April 2005)

Wirst lachen - mir gefällts so auch net. Das Bild hat auch irgendwie ein komische Perspektive, da sieht es so kurz und hoch aus. Aber tröste Dich, ich verkaufs auch gar net.


----------



## munchin Monster (29. April 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber tröste Dich, ich verkaufs auch gar net.



Dann ist's genehmigt... aber wehe du lässt potentielle Käufer nicht probefahren ^^ achja wie war das nochmal mit dem auf Hände zum Bike tragen....   

Hab jetzt schon alle neuen parts bestellt incl. Laufradsatz, den hol ich an meinem Geburtstag im Multicycle.

mfg da benni


----------



## munchin Monster (3. Mai 2005)

Hier schonmal der erste Teil von den neuen Parts:











Ritchey WCS Sattelstützte. Laufradsatz bestell ich heut sofern der Multicycle noch ans Telefon geht.

Und Stefan wie läuft so? Sieht man sich morgen bei der Feierabendrunde oder wenigstens an meinem Geburtstag (Mittwoch 11.Mai) ?

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Benni,

däs is ja die billiche mit ohne Carbon für 75 Euronen 

Du brauchst doch keine leichtere Sattelstütze, du mußt nur schneller fahrn!

Mittwoch geht bei mir diesmal nix, nächsten wieder, Mittwoch muß ich in Kulmbach radeln.

Fahrt am Samstag gefälligst mal beim Gebrauchtradmarkt vorbei - vielleicht können wir für Eure Böcke einen guten Preis machen, har, har.

Bis bald


----------



## munchin Monster (3. Mai 2005)

Die hat 60 euronen gekostet  keine Carbon.
Ja, Samstag ist Fahrtechnikkurs, da komm ich wahrscheinlich net dazu. Kann ja nur an einem Ort gleichzeitig sein 

Achja und mein Bike verkauf ich net har har 

Am 11.Mai zur Feierabendrunde kommst ne  Wie bereits erwähnt sozusagen meine Geburtstagsausfahrt =)

mfg


----------



## munchin Monster (3. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht können wir für Eure Böcke einen guten Preis machen, har, har.


Ja, so 1500 euro bis 1800 euro


----------



## Fettbuckel (4. Mai 2005)

Benni, ich finde die Preisvorstellungen für Dein Bike ziemlich überzogen, zuviel Plastik dran. Außerdem solltest Du mal die Zöpfe nach hinten tragen, ist besser wegen des Luftwiderstandes. Deine Ringelsöckchen aber find ich ganz süß!


----------



## Zafee (4. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Benni, ich finde die Preisvorstellungen für Dein Bike ziemlich überzogen, zuviel Plastik dran. Außerdem solltest Du mal die Zöpfe nach hinten tragen, ist besser wegen des Luftwiderstandes. Deine Ringelsöckchen aber find ich ganz süß!



lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (4. Mai 2005)

Schlau daherreden aber selbst nicht gut genug fahren können ^^ jaja des hammer gern.

Du solltest die Sahnetorte in Zukunft weglassen....


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Mai 2005)

achja, den Dateinamen find ich auch sehr originell Stefan 
"benni-on-tour.gif" very nice 

Aber warte bis zur nächsten Feierabendrunde... oder wenn ich dich woanders seh, dann gibt's aber haue ^^  

p.s.: cannondale stinkt ^^

edit:

Ich hab heut die restl. Parts bestellt er hat mir 10% Preisnachlass gegeben  bei der Summe ist das aber auch völlig akzeptabel. ^^   
Ich glaub keiner will wissen wieviels genau is  Aber es wird geil aussehen und leicht sein hehe


----------



## Bayer (4. Mai 2005)

misch mich auch mal wieder wo ein wo ich nicht all zu viel ahnung hab... 
@ benni wenn du so auf leichtbau setzt und sau teure teile kaufst frag ich mich warum du dir net z.B des ltd.V vom letzten jahr kaufst (bekommst günstig) des im mc rumsteht und dein altes verkaufst, dann hättest mal ein geiles rad unterm ar$ch und müsstest weiter kein geld reinstecken...   

_soll nicht bös rüberkommen ist nur so ein gedanke gewesen..._

mfg christoph


----------



## Zafee (4. Mai 2005)

was kostet das denn im MC? das Ltd 5?


----------



## Bayer (4. Mai 2005)

also der michl hat es mir mal fÃ¼r 1200 â¬ angeboten
mÃ¼sst man halt des alte verkaufen und dann noch was draufzahlen.. hat dann aber seinen frieden und echt um einiges bessere teile...


----------



## Zafee (4. Mai 2005)

gibts beim H&S für 1,1k EUR und kann man sicher nochwas am Preis machen/ oder abwarten und es wird noch billiger....  traurig aber wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (5. Mai 2005)

MC versteh ich, aber was isn H&S? Kann aber auch sein, dass ich zwengs frühmorgendlicher Tageszeit noch a weng auf der Bremsleitung stehe.


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Mai 2005)

Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> [...]dann hättest mal ein geiles rad unterm ar$ch und müsstest weiter kein geld reinstecken...  [...]



thx für den Tip.   Es mag jetzt zwar bescheuert klingen und nicht nachvollziehbar sein, aber ich lieb mein Acid. Nach der Aufmotzaktion ist auch Schluss und das Geld von meinen Ferienjobs kommt aufs Sparbuch und ich spar auf mein zukünftiges Fully. Mal schauen wieviels wird in 2 Jahren   

@ Stefan (Fettbuckel):

H&S könnte vielleicht Hänsel und Koller heißen, vielleicht hat sich da jemand verschrieben?   


mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (5. Mai 2005)

ich lasse Euch noch bisschen weiterraten.
Wers rausfindet, bekommt von mir nen Colalutscher gezeigt.


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Mai 2005)

H&S Bike-Discount GmbH Bonn   

Krieg ich jetz meinen Colalutscher?


----------



## Zafee (5. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> bekommt von mir nen Colalutscher gezeigt.


evtl wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen...


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> evtl wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen...


Die Betonung liegt auf *wenn*


----------



## Zafee (5. Mai 2005)

wird scho werden


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Mai 2005)

Mittwoch 11.Mai 18 Uhr vor der AOK.

JUST BE THERE!


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Mai 2005)

Also liebe leutz,

heute sind wieder paar parts gekommen und den Rest holt meine Mutter morgen beim MC ab, weil ich auf Fahrtechnikkurs bin   

Fotos vom Umbau gibt's dann kommende Woche hier im thread   Hehe, ich sag euch das wird richtig goil =) Ich darf das vorher/nachher pic nicht vergessen.

Und achja Stefan, ich hab dir mal ein paar Bilder geschickt, kannst die für mich uploaden auf den server?

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Welchem, dem linken oder dem rechten?



lol kennt noch jemand das gepostete Bild von Stefan?    

Spitze!   

Achja Stefan, wenn ich ne Frau wär... lol  nicht auszuhalten... dein Adoniskörper und diese trainierten Waden.. und diese Calvin Klein Unterhosen ^^  


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (6. Mai 2005)

Zur Erklärung der Klassen: 
Jugend = unter 16
Kurz = Abstand Schniedelwurzel bis Satteloberfläche


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Mai 2005)

lol geile Sache Stefan   

heheheheh  Jaja der ADFC-Bayreuth    Da steht demnächst eh Bikesportbühne Bayreuth


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Mai 2005)

Wie war die Gebrauchtradbörse so? Stefan, du kannst uns doch sicherlich mal berichten. Das nächste mal helfen wir auch mit, aber wie gesagt, es war ja Fahrtechnikkurs. Der war übrigens richtig geil. Wir sind schon zum Fortgeschrittenenkurs angemeldet.

Klaus Beier ist auch richtig nett und hat auch was drauf   

Achja, bist du am Mittwoch bei der Feierabendrunde dabei?


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (8. Mai 2005)

Die Gebrauchtradbörse war vor allem NASS und KALT, beschi. in der Presse angekündigt und verdammt lang (um 17 Uhr haben die letzen Mohikaner ihre Esel wieder abgeholt). Insgesammt, zusammen mit Codierung, Verkauf von Druckwerken und Gebrauchtradbörse sind etwas über 200 Euronen in der ADFC-Kasse geblieben. Im Juli muss es besser werden. Aber die Personaldecke war ja auch net sooo dick, also wars ganz gut, dass net viel mehr los war. 
Zudem hat wohl ein großer Bombenalarm am Meranierring viele Bayreuther am Radio und Fernseher gehalten. Mehr steht morgen in der Zeitung, war wohl recht spektakulär.

Dass das Techniktraining geil ist habbich doch gesagt, ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Mama von Konamann (s.o. im Fred) auch dabei war und ob es ihr gefallen hat.


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Dass das Techniktraining geil ist habbich doch gesagt, ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Mama von Konamann (s.o. im Fred) auch dabei war und ob es ihr gefallen hat.



Konamann, ist dass das unfreundliche etwas aus dem Spastenfred?


----------



## Zafee (9. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Konamann, ist dass das unfreundliche etwas aus dem Spastenfred?



naja wenigstens weißt Du, warum Dich einige Leute hier nicht mögen...


----------



## Fettbuckel (9. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Konamann, ist dass das unfreundliche etwas aus dem Spastenfred?



Welche Absicht, welchen Sinn hatte obige rhetorische Frage? 
Du brauchst Dich nicht wundern, wenn die Leute Dich anmachen, wer austeilt, muß auch einstecken und wenn Konamann oder andere "Spasten" Dir jetzt die Ohren lang ziehen, dann wunderts mich nicht. A weng frotzeln finde ich o.k. aber übertreiben musstes nicht.
So ein Forum sollte Spaß machen und nicht Quelle für Ärgerniss, Beleidung und Provokation sein. Das gilt für andere (die sich vielleicht leider teilweise auch nicht dran halten) und aber auch für Dich.


----------



## Zafee (9. Mai 2005)

kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.....


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> naja wenigstens weißt Du, warum Dich einige Leute hier nicht mögen...



Ich hab damit nicht angefangen und dass du dein Maul hier wieder aufreißen musst war klar. Wie gesagt, ich habe nicht mit den Provokationen und Beschimpfungen angefangen. Konamann & co. lehren Toleranz, aber hintenrum labern sie auch nur kagge und provozieren und beschimpfen.

Also nehm ich mir das erst recht raus. Und mir machts Forum ja noch Spaß =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zafee (9. Mai 2005)

ich habe dem Ganzen ja bis eben noch recht neutral gegenüber gestanden, weil ich Dich anders kennengelernt habe; aber nun hast Dus Dir auch mit mir verscherzt....

grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe dem Ganzen ja bis eben noch recht neutral gegenüber gestanden, weil ich Dich anders kennengelernt habe; aber nun hast Dus Dir auch mit mir verscherzt....
> 
> grüße



lol, na meinetwegen. Find ich zwar etwas komisch von dir aber naja.
Wenn die ihr Maul aufreißen mir gegenüber, dann sagt auch keiner von euch was. Aber wenn ich mal was rauslasse, dann werde ich wieder "zusammengestaucht" wie sonstwas...


----------



## Zafee (9. Mai 2005)

ich habe das die ganze zeit mal verfolgt; und das mitm "Maul aufreißen" kommt nicht von nirgendwo her... würdest Du Dich normaler verhalten, würdest Du auch nicht so viele Sprüche kassieren.


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Mai 2005)

definiere mal normal - so wie andere Leute es von mir erwarten?

Soll ich schnipp machen und ein streeter sein? Muss ich mich echt auslachen lassen wegen meiner Kleidung, wegen meiner Art zu radeln? Ich kenn das irgendwoher.. achja genau.. 3 Klasse Grundschule, da verarschen sie sich auch gegenseitig weil einer keine Markenklamotten anhat oder anders ist.

Ich hab jetz keinen Bock mehr da drüber zu diskutieren. "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn".


----------



## Fettbuckel (9. Mai 2005)

Mensch Benni, was ist nur los mit Dir? Niemand hat behauptet, dass andere nicht auch vielleicht mal Mist gelabert haben, kann auch sein, dass Du zu unrecht angemacht worden bist. Aber jetzt nimm halt mal den Dampf raus, vor allem Zaffe hats doch mit nix verdient. Deine Postings passen irgendwie gar nicht zum realen Benni - ist Dein virtuelles Ego ein alter Ekelgarst?
Zur Strafe kommst Du jetzt zum Abkühlen in den Schnee:


----------



## Zafee (9. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Postings passen irgendwie gar nicht zum realen Benni - ist Dein virtuelles Ego ein alter Ekelgarst?



besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (9. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Postings passen irgendwie gar nicht zum realen Benni - ist Dein virtuelles Ego ein alter Ekelgarst?



Vielleicht ein Aggressionsventil...???
Naja, ich seh meinen Fehler ein, ich bitte um Verzeihung.

sry an Tobias...

In Zukunft nehm ich mich etwas zurück. Aber hat mich halt alles ziemlich angestunken.

mfg benni (bis mittwoch zur feierabendrunde, zafee komm doch auch!)


----------



## dasew (9. Mai 2005)

Feierabendrunde     kann ich nicht mit, muss Geschichte lernen   

@ Fettbuckel: Danke für die Email mit den Aktivitäten des Alpenvereins ... klingt auch ziemlich interessant, was die das Jahr über noch so anstellen.

Bei der nächsten Gebrauchtradbörse bin ich mit Sicherheit wieder mit dabei - diesen Samstag hab ichs einfach total vergessen. Der Fahrtechnikkurs hat sich aber auf jeden Fall auch gelohnt - freu mich schon auf den nächsten   

@Acidrider: be


----------



## Fettbuckel (9. Mai 2005)

@dasew: 
Ich wäre auch sooo gerne auf den MTB-Technik-Kurs - und wenns nur gewesen wäre, um ein paar dolle Bilder zu machen. Na ja, beim nächsten mal verkauft ihr die Räder und ich breezel a weng rum 
 

Der Beiersklaus fährt doch in Deinem Revier rum, dachte, däs solltest Du wissen. Mein Buckel will nicht so recht schmelzen, zu wenig Zeit. Mittwoch ist auch wieder fraglich, Kollege hat Drüsenfieber seit Wochen


----------



## Zafee (9. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kollege hat Drüsenfieber seit Wochen



wenns dumm läuft, kann es auch noch Wochen so bleiben...


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Kollege hat Drüsenfieber seit Wochen



...hmm.. da musst ja mal richtig was arbeiten auf der Arbeit... entgegen was Thomas immer so sagt: zitat: "arbeitet der Stefan auf der ARbeit überhaupt was? Ich dacht der schreibt nur e-mails   "   

hehe nee spaß g nüscht ernst nehmen.

Achja, keine Sau kommt zur Feierabendrunde.. wie soll ich da bitte mit meinen neuen Teilen posen? 

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, beim nächsten mal verkauft ihr die Räder und ich breezel a weng rum



Wir könnten an guten Preis für deinen Bock machen *lach*   
   
so 400 g


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Mai 2005)

Also liebe Leute... bin heute nicht bei der Feierabendrunde anwesend, da mein fahrbarer UNtersatz momentan nicht fahrbar ist. Laufradsatz is noch net da. Aber ab Donnerstag dann also morgen 

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (11. Mai 2005)

Was hastn mit den wiederlichen Originallaufrädern gemacht? Hier ist grad Altmetallsammlung, ich würde sie abholen.


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Mai 2005)

already sold. Die dt's kommen erst Ende Mai kauf mir so nen billiglaufradsatz als Übergang nochmal so einen wie ich hatte.


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (11. Mai 2005)

Stopp - kauf nur ein Hinterrad - ein nagelneues, unbenutztes Vorderrad mit Deore-Nabe hab ich noch rumliegen (als mein Nabendynamo schwächelte war net sicher, ob er rechtzeitig vorm Urlaub wieder fertig wird - da hab ich mir das gekauft und jetzt brauch ich es nicht). Ich mach Dir an guten Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (11. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Stopp - kauf nur ein Hinterrad



Aber nur, wenn du mir heut auch noch zum Geburtstag gratulierst du Pfeife 

mfg da benni g


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Mai 2005)

Preis müsste unter 30 euro liegen also so bei 25.

Ich krieg den Satz für 69. Logisch das dass Hinterrad teurer als die Hälfte des Satzpreises ist. Also fürs Hinterrad zahl ich so um die 40-45.

Würde sich also (fast) nicht rechnen dir dein Vorderrad abzukaufen.

Denk ich mal... don't know exactly...


----------



## Fettbuckel (12. Mai 2005)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag - und sagen wir 30 Euronen wäre o.k. weil ein ganz schlechtes ist es nicht, bezahlt habe ich (in der Not) fast das Doppelte, wenngleich das zuviel war.


----------



## dasew (12. Mai 2005)

@Benni: wann wilstn du dann das ganze Zeugs vorbeibringen ?


Ich mein für die zwei Wochen könntest du natürlich auch Phy's Laufradsatz dranbauen... wobei dann wiegt das Rad vielleicht 3 kg mehr oder so 
(würde sowieso nicht gehen - ist ja ein 7fach Satz)

Wobei man könnte es ja mal probieren - *Flex auspack* mhh XT 9fach .... ach da geht scho was ^^


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag - und sagen wir 30 Euronen wäre o.k. weil ein ganz schlechtes ist es nicht, bezahlt habe ich (in der Not) fast das Doppelte, wenngleich das zuviel war.



Schade Stefan, bist leider einen Tag zu spät ich hatte gestern Geburtstag ;-)

Laufradsatz ist schon gekauft, ich wäre nicht billiger gekommen wenn ich dein Laufrad genommen hätte. Außerdem bekomm ich noch den Specialrabatt da ich der absolute Lieblings-Stammkunde bin und am meisten Geld dalasse =)

Anbei mein neuer Carbonlenker und Syntace Vorbau den ich um satte 100 euro billiger bekommen hab (privat gekauft von meinem händler) ungefahren, nur einmal am radl gehabt.

Achja Sebastian, ich würde so Samstag Vormittag nach Weidenberg kommen. Ob mit Auto oder mit Bus muss ich noch auschecken. WIr sprechen uns auf jeden Fall nochmal. 

Der syntace vorbau ist 110mm aber wir haun eh nen spacer drunter da der dünner is als der ritchey.

mfg benni

carbon rulez =) und der is weng breiter.. hab ich nen besseren hebel dann um paar cm's.


----------



## dasew (12. Mai 2005)

> Anbei mein neuer Carbonlenker und Syntace Vorbau den ich um satte 100 euro billiger bekommen hab



lol sag mal jetzt bist du aber so langsam mal mit allen Komponenten durch oder ? 

... ne neue digicam wäre doch mal ne idee  - so wie die bilder aussehen


----------



## Zafee (12. Mai 2005)

war der ADFC heute on Tour? mir wurde nämlich am Altstadtbahnhof eiskalt die Vorfahrt genommen... ich hatte es ziemlich eilig, dann sind da so 20 Radler vorbeigetrantütet...
War auch jemand mit nem Schwarz roten Scott Trikot dabei; warst Du das Benni? Habe nur flüchtig geschaut... derjenige hat nur so erschrocken geschaut, weil ich recht spät gebramst habe... und ne blonde Frau is am Ende gefahren...


grüße


----------



## dasew (12. Mai 2005)

im tourenplan vom adfc stand schon mal nix drin, dass heute irgendeine tour gewesen wäre....

benni kanns auch nicht gewesen sein, sein Fahrrad steht hier halb zusammengebaut bei mir rum  (außerdem hat er ja ein cube trikot    )


----------



## Zafee (12. Mai 2005)

jo dachte auch nicht dass es Benni is... war aber wie gesagt nur ein flüchtiger Blick~


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasew (12. Mai 2005)

oder benni hat sein alte oma rad ausgepackt und ist ein bisschen mitgefahren... man weis ja nie


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> lol sag mal jetzt bist du aber so langsam mal mit allen Komponenten durch oder ?
> 
> ... ne neue digicam wäre doch mal ne idee  - so wie die bilder aussehen



Ja alles durch bis auf Schalt/Bremshebel und Steuersatz ;-)
Der VOrbau&Lenker hat dem Sascha gehört 

fehlt nur noch der dt laufradsatz.

achja ich komm mit dem bus um 8 uhr oder was das war was du in der sms geschrieben hast. bis dahin.

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> War auch jemand mit nem Schwarz roten Scott Trikot dabei; warst Du das Benni? Habe nur flüchtig geschaut... derjenige hat nur so erschrocken geschaut, weil ich recht spät gebramst habe... und ne blonde Frau is am Ende gefahren...
> 
> 
> grüße



Ich und erschrocken schauen?    Ich fahr doch eigentlich recht souverän     blonde Frau am Ende? Hat sie denn wenigstens gut ausgesehen?   

Also ich war jedenfalls net dabei, da mein Bike, wie bereits von Sebastian erwähnt bei ihm in Weidenberg steht. Aber auch nur noch bis Samstag ;-)

Hast da mal Zeit auf für Ausfahrt Tobias?

mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (13. Mai 2005)

Zeit habe ich im Moment wieder bisschen... nur immer noch keine Bremsbeläge...

was kostet denn hier in BT ein Bremsenservice für Julie 2004 mit 4 Endurance Belägen?


grüße


----------



## dasew (13. Mai 2005)

@acid: jo nimm den bus das passt dann schon

@zafee: na ja vier endurance beläge kosten dich jeweils 18,90 also kommst du rein von den belägen auf 75,60 .
Bremsenservice - was soll den gemacht werden ?


----------



## Zafee (13. Mai 2005)

dachte 2x2 (á ca 20 EUR?) also 40?
Gemacht werden sollte eben der Wechsel und Bremsflüssigkeit nachschauen und evtl. nachfüllen, wenn nötig... fahre die Teile nu nen Jahr...


grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (13. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> @acid: jo nimm den bus das passt dann schon
> 
> @zafee: na ja vier endurance beläge kosten dich jeweils 18,90 also kommst du rein von den belägen auf 75,60 .
> Bremsenservice - was soll den gemacht werden ?



Kommt's net drauf an wo er die Beläge kauft? Im Multicycle werden sie wohl etwas teurer sein als im Internet. Weiß ja nicht wo du den Preis her hast.

Nur soviel, Multicycle ist am billigsten von der "Arbeit" her.


Achja Sebastian, hast du jetz die Woche als du für mich beim MC warst noch nen Zug mitgenommen? Also Schaltzug? Oder soll bzw. muss ich noch einen mitnehmen?

Also ich hab jetz zu den rigida zac19 Felgen nochmal 2 Deore Schnellspanner bekommen. 
Ich bekomm dann die dt swiss mit xt schnellspanner für 330 ende Mai, oder halt wenn se da sind.

Muss man beim Carbonlenker was beachten? Anzugsmoment? Wie ist das mit meinen lockon griffen? Kann ich die ohne bedenken draufmachen? Oder soll ich mir solche Ritchey True Grips holen?





mfg benni


----------



## dasew (13. Mai 2005)

@acid:

ja vom anzugsmoment her muss man sich halt an die vorgaben des vorbauherstellers halten aber das krieg ich schon hin 

du kannst natürlich deine Griffe drauf bauen - allerdings sehen die Dinger schon sehr gut aus 

@Zafee:

sorry war mein Fehler- natürlich kostet nicht ein einzelner Bremsbelag 18,90 sondern ein Paar - du kommst so knapp auf 40  

Von der Arbeit her - na ja die vom Koller mögen Magura nicht so gerne, würde das an deiner Stelle auch beim Multicycle machen lassen.

Oder du lässt mich das machen - dann wirds richtig günstig


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Arbeit her - na ja die vom Koller mögen Magura nicht so gerne, würde das an deiner Stelle auch beim Multicycle machen lassen.
> 
> Oder du lässt mich das machen - dann wirds richtig günstig



Jo, der Sebastian macht saubere Arbeit und gegen ein klitzekleines Entgeld macht er solche arbeiten natürlich gerne. 

Solltest du keine Zeit haben um dein Bike nach Weidenberg zu bringen würde ich das natürlich übernehmen. Mit anschließender Auslieferung   


mfg benni


----------



## dasew (13. Mai 2005)

^^ benni übernimmt den shuttle service ... da kann ich mir ja bald ein messingschild mit "Fahrradwerkstatt Wolf" an die Tür nageln...

fehlt nur noch das hier :


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Mai 2005)

Na da müssen wir wohl noch ein paarmal im Fichtelgebirge fahren, bevor uns das Set jemand kauft    

Shuttle Service ist gut =) So bleibt man wenigstens im Training.
6 Tage ohne Bike sind schon eine verdammt lange Zeit.

Achja ich hab heut noch Ritchey True Grips gekauft... und Syntace stopfen, damit man die Barends an den Carbonlenker klemmen kann.
Ohne diese speziellen Stopfen würde der Carbonlenker brechen. Ich glaub das hättest du auch net gewusst Wolf   

mfg da benni


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> An diese Baustelle hier kommt noch eine Bremse hin - Magura HS 33 oder eine Avid/Scott und die Züge werden eingehängt. Dann kannst mir Dein Taschengeld geben und hast ein gscheites Fahrrad.



Ich muss mich immernoch wahnsinnig drüber amüsieren     irgendwie sieht das Ding lustig aus  hahahahahaha =)
(nein ich hab keine Drogen genommen lol)

voll des Horstradl


----------



## dasew (13. Mai 2005)

> Na da müssen wir wohl noch ein paarmal im Fichtelgebirge fahren, bevor uns das Set jemand kauft



eben deswegen kauf ich mirs gleich selber ...




> Ohne diese speziellen Stopfen würde der Carbonlenker brechen. Ich glaub das hättest du auch net gewusst Wolf



soweit richtig - allerdings würde ich immo eh keinen carbonlenker fahren lieber noch nen breiteren dh lenker


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> soweit richtig - allerdings würde ich immo eh keinen carbonlenker fahren lieber noch nen breiteren dh lenker



Der Carbonlenker ist sogar schon breiter als mein jetziger. Und was haste an Carbon auzusetzen? Wird scho net brechen und schön Leicht isser auch nur 110g und der Vorbau nur 98g 

Bis morgen dann =)

grüße! ich freu mich scho =) hoffentlich regnets morgen net


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> eben deswegen kauf ich mirs gleich selber ...



Was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. Mai 2005)

Carbonlenker am MTB - aber Helm aufsetzen - lächerlich, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (14. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Carbonlenker am MTB - aber Helm aufsetzen - lächerlich, sorry.



Könntest du das auch für die allgemeinheit verständlich erklären? - Dankeschön.

Es kennt sich ja nicht jeder so göttlich aus wie du. Zudem ist das nicht lächerlich da sehr viele andere Leute auch Carbonlenker fahren.

Vielleicht solltest du etwas weniger Sahnetorte essen, dann hättest du nicht solche Komplexe   oder dich wahlweise etwas mehr bewegen   

Aber wie du ja schonmal erwähnt hast, du hattest deine Glanzzeit bereits   

Die Zeit des Sprücheklopfens ist gekommen    


mfg der mit der skareb tanzt ^^


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zudem ist das nicht lächerlich da sehr viele andere Leute auch Carbonlenker fahren.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du etwas weniger Sahnetorte essen, dann hättest du nicht solche Komplexe   oder dich wahlweise etwas mehr bewegen   ...


Nur weil "viele" andere was machen, muß es ja nicht risikolos  sein. Viele kenne ich übrigens nicht, und schon gar nicht viele, die ihr Rad als Mountainbike benutzen. Höchstens welche, die eigentlich ein Rennrad mit Feldwegtauglichkeit brauchen...

Und Gewichtsprobleme bzw. Komplexe scheinst ja wohl vor allem Du  zu haben - ich jedenfalls bau nix an mein Rad, bei dem ich für ein paar teuerst erkauften Miligramm Gewichtsersparnis mein Leben riskiere. Wenn Dir das Bremshebelchen mal etwas verrutscht und Dein Carbonhölzchen kriegt eine minimale Oberflächenverletzung, dann kannst es eigentlich  wegschmeißen. Dito wenn Du irgendwo Fett hinkleckerst usw. Aber das ist Ansichtssache, mach was Du willst. Und gebrauchte Carbonteile schon gleich dreimal nicht. 
Frag mal Ernst Brust - der ist Fahrradsachverständiger und Unfallgutachter - der hat eine herrliche Sammlung gebrochener Carbonteile - und er kann Dir auch mal erzählen, wieviele Pseudospitzenbiker es gibt, die nur noch so lustig rumrollen, wie Christopher Reeve am Ende.


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Und Gewichtsprobleme bzw. Komplexe scheinst ja wohl vor allem Du  zu haben - ich jedenfalls bau nix an mein Rad, bei dem ich für ein paar teuerst erkauften Miligramm Gewichtsersparnis mein Leben riskiere. Wenn Dir das Bremshebelchen mal etwas verrutscht und Dein Carbonhölzchen kriegt eine minimale Oberflächenverletzung, dann kannst es eigentlich  wegschmeißen.



Das sind keine Milligramm wir reden hier über mehrere Gramm gewichtsersparnis. Außerdem riskiere ich nicht mein Leben, nur weil ich einen Carbonlenker fahre...



			
				Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Und gebrauchte Carbonteile schon gleich dreimal nicht.



Das Carbonteil ist nicht gebraucht. Ich habe Lenker und Vorbau für 85 euro bekommen nigelnagelneu. Verkaufspreis wäre in etwa 185 euro oder bissi mehr.

Der von dem ich es gekauft habe wird gesponsort und kriegt die Dinger nachgeschmissen -  der fährt lieber Ritchey WCS.

Und ja, du hast Recht, es ist meine Sache. Und wenn dann geh ich drauf weil ich bei 60 gegen nen Baum fahr und net weil mein Lenker bricht oder wenn ich gegen einen Betonwasserdurchlauf fahre und dann kopfüber auf den Nacken fliege und mir die Wirbelsäule breche so wie ein bekannter von uns   

Wenigstens sterbe ich nicht, wenn ein Auto droht mich zu erfassen dann hab ich wenigstens noch nen schnellen Antritt  Du dagegen, mit ein paar kg übergewicht (ob am rad oder körper sei dahingestellt) wirst sehr träge von der Stelle kommen    

Nein nein, ganz ernst mein ich das eben geschrieben natürlich nicht. Wie gesagt ich respektiere deine Meinung. Ich bin halt noch jung und ohne Angst  ^^    


mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (14. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Oder du lässt mich das machen - dann wirds richtig günstig



wenn Du das machen würdest; können uns ja mal im ICQ drüber unterhalten...
Hast mich ja geadded oder?



			
				AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest du keine Zeit haben um dein Bike nach Weidenberg zu bringen würde ich das natürlich übernehmen. Mit anschließender Auslieferung



Hilfe, wie komme ich zu der Ehre? Von mir btw auch alles Gute nachträglich.


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe, wie komme ich zu der Ehre? Von mir btw auch alles Gute nachträglich.



Ich bin klein mein Herz ist fein....    nee nee *g*

Also ich bin ja allgemein ein lustiger Mensch ^^ Und gegens Radeln hab ich auch nix, also wenn du willst dann fahr ich dir das Bike nach Weidenberg und der Sebastian macht das mit den Belägen und dann bring ichs dir wieder so einfach ist das. 

Du kannst es aber auch selbst machen, wenn du willst. Mir wurscht is ja nur ein Angebot   


mfg der mit der skareb tanzt ^^


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Mai 2005)

shuttle service für 2 euro xD das Angebot kann man nicht ausschlagen g


----------



## Zafee (15. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> shuttle service für 2 euro xD das Angebot kann man nicht ausschlagen g



bist ja jetzt 16... da gibts keine 2 EUR sondern ehr ein Bier ;-)


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> bist ja jetzt 16... da gibts keine 2 EUR sondern ehr ein Bier ;-)



Wenn ich und Sebastian (dasew) mal wieder weggehen kannst ja mit ^^   

Ich werde aber nach gestern sobald keinen Alkohol mehr trinken @ dasew   


mfg benni


----------



## dasew (15. Mai 2005)

nach gestern keinen alk mehr ? - du hast doch auch nur ein paar bier getrunken ... 


@Zafee: hab dich vorhin in icq geadded und immo sind ferien d.h. ich hab genug zeit mir die bremsen mal anzuschauen

bremsflüssigkeit wechseln ist aber nicht nötig - das ist ja mineralöl und das zieht kein wasser so wie dot und wenn die bremsen erst ein jahr alt sind, dann wird sowieso schon das royal blood drin sein

macht nix schau mir das rad auch so gerne mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (16. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> nach gestern keinen alk mehr ? - du hast doch auch nur ein paar bier getrunken ...


Ein "paar" Bier ist gut, das waren einige zuviel. Außerdem hat mir dann der Christopher noch Wodka mit Orangensaft und nochwas zamgemixt ^^   

Naja und dann noch die ganze Fresserei also gestern Mittag gings mir echt übel   

mfg der benni


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Mai 2005)

@Zafee: 

Ich kann dir die Bikewerkstatt Wolf in Weidenberg nur wärmstens empfehlen. Hier siehst du den Schrauberprofi Wolf nach getaner Arbeit:








Und hier mein geiles Stück *hr*    Und Stefan erzähl mir über Carbon was du willst ^^ aber es sieht geil aus    











Und weil's so schön ist zum Abschluss noch ein grinsender Benni


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil "viele" andere was machen, muß es ja nicht risikolos  sein.



Sche*ißegaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## dasew (17. Mai 2005)

irgendwie war mir klar, dass mein bild hier im forum landen musste


----------



## Fettbuckel (17. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie war mir klar, dass mein bild hier im forum landen musste


Unter der Schürze liegt die Würze - oder wie geht der Spruch?


----------



## dasew (17. Mai 2005)

jo extrem stylisch - den blick hätte ich nicht besser hinbekommen können 

@ benni: jetzt aber keine fotos mehr von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (17. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> jo extrem stylisch - den blick hätte ich nicht besser hinbekommen können
> 
> @ benni: jetzt aber keine fotos mehr von mir



Ok, ich versprech dir keine mehr von dir reinzustellen.

Aber du musst zugeben, die Pose is extrem stylisch wie du schon erwähnt hast. Der unausgeschlafene Blick kommt auch gut ^^

Bin grad heimgekommen - von der Arbeit  

Fahre wir am WOchenende ne Tour?


mfg benni


----------



## dasew (17. Mai 2005)

mittwoch : feierabendrunde


----------



## munchin Monster (18. Mai 2005)

yo mal schauen wies wetter is und ob ich das zeitlich von der ARBEIT her schaffe

greetz


----------



## dasew (18. Mai 2005)

wer kommt denn noch so aweng - fettbuckel, zafee ?


----------



## Zafee (18. Mai 2005)

bei mir is schlecht; 1. Bremsen
2. wurde ich gestern geimpft und darf noch keinen Sport treiben.

@Dasew: habe gestern aber das ganze Zeug bestellt. Sollte hoffentlich bald kommen.


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (18. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> wer kommt denn noch so aweng - fettbuckel, zafee ?



Also der Thomas kommt ja auf jeden  Damit ist der witzige Bestandteil schonmal gesichert ^^^  

Wie steht's mit dir Stefan? Willst mal mein gefährliches Carbon begutachten oder hältst du lieber 200m Sicherheitsabstand?   

Sebastian, kommst du heute Abend? Ich würde eigentlich schon kommen.
Muss heut net arbeiten vom Wetter her. Hätten Pool bauen müssen aber wenns nass is geht des net.


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (18. Mai 2005)

Also ich komm heut Abend definitiv! Hab übelst bock ne Runde zu drehn!

Sebastian, Freitag o. Samstag ne Tour?


mfg benni


----------



## dasew (19. Mai 2005)

konnt nicht kommen - musste noch arbeiten...
wo seit ihr denn hingefahren ? 

@Acid: jo da geht scho was - kommst heute abend mit zu hansls ?


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> konnt nicht kommen - musste noch arbeiten...
> wo seit ihr denn hingefahren ?
> 
> @Acid: jo da geht scho was - kommst heute abend mit zu hansls ?



Komme gerade von der Arbeit. Bin gestern auch nicht mitgefahren, da ich mit Freunden im Stadtbad war.

Morgen muss ich weng länger arbeiten (8-20Uhr) und Samstag muss ich auch nochmal ran. Bleibt nur noch Sonnta zum Biken oder vielleicht Samstag Abend ne Runde.

Wer geht alles mit zum Hansels? Eigentlich muss ich Geld sparen...
Wann wäre es zeitlich ca.?


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Mai 2005)

Hier noch etwas für Stefan zum parodieren um dem ganzen Tuning die Schaumkrone aufzusetzen    Wenn ich weiterhin soviel Geld scheffel dann kommt vielleicht noch die XTR Kurbel aber erstmal hier und da etwas feintuning ^^

Titanium Bolts 
High-Strength, Aerospace Fasteners 







Litecap






   

Mein dt swiss Laufradsatz soll ja Ende Mai eintreffen.
Und die dazu passenden Tune Schnellspanner:






Bald wird es auch die XTR Schaltwerke Jahrgang 2003 aufwärts mit NORMALER Schaltlogik geben, welches ich mir zulegen werde.






Nur das treten sollte man bei der ganzen Sache nich vergessen    

 

mfg der bikende benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zafee (19. Mai 2005)

vielleicht solltest Dir doch mal die ganze Kohle sparen und Dir ein richtig geiles Bike kaufen... z.B. Dein Rahmen is sicher nicht der beste; da könntest mit weniger Geld viel mehr Gewicht einsparen.

grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht solltest Dir doch mal die ganze Kohle sparen und Dir ein richtig geiles Bike kaufen... z.B. Dein Rahmen is sicher nicht der beste; da könntest mit weniger Geld viel mehr Gewicht einsparen.
> 
> grüße



Ich lieb aber mein Acid... jaja nach dem Laufradsatz is eh schluss    XTR Kurbel würd ich mir nie dranbauen 

Achja und ich würde keinen Bergwerk Mercury Rahme fahren mit 60 euro billiglaufrädern die ich jetz hab    von daher geb ich lieber mehr Geld aus -    Und mein Traumfully kommt eh Anfang 2007   

und ich spar ja jetz scho aufs traumfully =)






So oder so ähnlich solls aussehen und fahren


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht solltest Dir doch mal die ganze Kohle sparen und Dir *ein richtig geiles * Bike kaufen...



Mein Bike ist *RICHTIG GEIL*    

P.I.M.P


----------



## dasew (21. Mai 2005)

war heute eigentlich die adfc mountainbiketour
ich bin heute mit zwei kumpels ne tour gefahren und da kam mir eine ganze gruppe von mountainbikern entgegen.

Das war am Anfang vom M - Weg im Fichtelgebirge, überhalb von Untersteinach - wäre das möglich, dass das die adfc tour gewesen ist?

Im adfc tourenplan stehen intelligenterweise zwei verschiedene daten für die mtb tour drin... einmal heute und einmal nächsten samstag


----------



## munchin Monster (22. Mai 2005)

Mist, ich hab vergessen das MTB Tour ist. Wieso sagt das hier keiner? 
tzz naja egal. Hab gestern noch dasew und Zafee getroffen.

@dasew:

Ich habe mich gestern todesmutig in wahnsinnsabgründe gestürzt    





Sowas hast die Welt noch nicht gesehen     Vielleicht werd ich ja auch noch zum streeter in ferner Zukunft      

Achja, du bist zwar net erreichbar aber wir fahren jetz mal zu dir nach Weidenberg.


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (22. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin heute mit zwei kumpels ne tour gefahren und da kam mir eine ganze gruppe von mountainbikern entgegen.



mit wem?


----------



## munchin Monster (23. Mai 2005)

Mein neuer Laufradsatz wurde geliefert. Am Freitag hol ich ihn im MC ab.

@ Stefan: Gibt's dihc noch oder bist du im Urlaub?
Wer kommt am Mittwoch alles zur Feierabendrunde?
Wetter soll ja endgeil werden. 
Ich arbeite morgen erstmal    Mal schauen ob ich's
Mittwoch nach Feierabend wirklcih zur Feierabendrunde schaffe.


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (23. Mai 2005)

Ihr Luschen - ich war der einzige. Aber ich - ich trau´s mich kaum sagen - ich bin die kleine Tour gefahren, har, har, weil meine Zughülse am Schaltwerk zerbröstelt ist.


----------



## sungirl (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr Schlafmützen,

habt ihr also wirklich meine MTB Tour am letzten Samstag verpennt.
Es waren 40 km und 2 dicke Berge drin, wir waren insgesamt 8 Leute,
eine starke Gruppe, keine Wartezeiten.
Genau, wir waren das, die den Weg unterhalb der Königsheide runterdüsten, als sich 3 Biker mühevoll den Berg hochkämpften.

Na das nächste Mal wecke ich euch vorher auf.

Grüße.
Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (24. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Im adfc tourenplan stehen intelligenterweise zwei verschiedene daten für die mtb tour drin... einmal heute und einmal nächsten samstag



Wo steht das falsch drin? Ich finde nur das "richtige Datum". Wenns wo falsch steht, dann muß Sebastian zur Strafe am 28ten nochmal eine halten - bitte mit Schürzchen ;-)

@Benni - Benni, jetzt bist Du doch schon sooooo groß und hast es immer noch net kapiert -Treppe rauf LAUFEN, Rutschbahn runter RUTSCHEN! Ich hab däs mit 2 schon begriffen, ts, ts...


----------



## munchin Monster (24. Mai 2005)

Und was macht man mit den Reifen? Die zündet man an, oder?   

Oh mann bin ich fertig vom arbeiten. Und das ist keine akademische Arbeit so wie du sie betreibst Stefan    Da wird noch geschwitzt und man bekommt zerkratzte Arme, etc.


----------



## munchin Monster (24. Mai 2005)

sungirl schrieb:
			
		

> Na das nächste Mal wecke ich euch vorher auf.
> 
> Grüße.
> Sonja



Sonja, wir bitten sogar herzlichst darum   Man man ich hoffe echt ich schaff es morgen zur Feierabendrunde... aber morgen soll es 26°C warm werden und ich muss arbeiten, arbeiten, arbeiten... was will man machen?
Also ich hoffe morgen erwisch ich einen Zug eher nachhause dann könnte ich es packen.
Ich hoff's doch bei dem geilen Wetter aber die Arbeit macht einen echt fertig.
War mein erster Tag heute.

mfg der arbeitende benni


----------



## munchin Monster (24. Mai 2005)

Ich hab letztens ne Bikergruppe mit Sonja vornedran gesehen. 
War das die ADFC MTB TOUR? 






Und da hab ich den Stefan noch schnell von hinten fotografiert...







   bitte net bös auf mich sein wegen dem posting gg


----------



## Zafee (24. Mai 2005)

boah, gebt der Tussi aufm letzten Bild mal nen Rasierer...  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:

edit: und nen BH; die hat ja schon fast 2 Anker... :kotz:


----------



## Fettbuckel (24. Mai 2005)

Wieso BH - das sind Trinkblasen von "Bärenmarke"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (24. Mai 2005)

Ach ja, Benni, falls Du diese nagende Sehnsucht spürst auch mal dabei zu sein, dann komm doch einfach mit, siehe www.nacktradeln.de


----------



## munchin Monster (28. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso BH - das sind Trinkblasen von "Bärenmarke"



looooooool Stefan dein Humor ist einfach unübertrefflich    
Einfach Spitzenklasse =) ^^

Wann sieht man dich mal widda? Also kommenden Mittwoch bin ich definitiv bei der Feierabendrunde dabei. Außer des Wetter sollte echt total miserabel sein...

ALso man sieht sich mal widda =)


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (29. Mai 2005)

...und wenn Dein Lenker bis dahin noch hält.


----------



## munchin Monster (29. Mai 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn Dein Lenker bis dahin noch hält.



Ja, ich weiß, du hättest mich lieber tot  Aber den Gefallen kann ich dir leider nicht tun   

Also dann sieht man sich am Mittwoch.


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Juni 2005)

Heute 18 Uhr vor der AOK
ADFC Feierabendrunde


ALLE KOMMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     


cya there


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Juni 2005)

Das hier is von nem User ausm Forum...

Weils mir so gut gefällt     stell ichs mal hier rein.


11.Juni ist wieder Fahrtechnikkurs mit Klaus Beier!


----------



## lowfat (1. Juni 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier is von nem User ausm Forum...
> 
> Weils mir so gut gefällt     stell ichs mal hier rein.


Danke für die Blumen! Viel Spaß bei der Fahrtechnik!
lowfat


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Juni 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen! Viel Spaß bei der Fahrtechnik!
> lowfat



Ganz versteh ich des net. Sorry wenn ich deinen Namen vielleicht hätte erwähnen sollen oder vorher fragen hätte sollen.
Dacht halt es merkt keiner    


mfg benni


----------



## lowfat (1. Juni 2005)

Nee, der Kommentar war ganz ernst und ohne bissige Hintergedanken gemeint. Ich brauche keine lobende Erwähnung in Internetforen, freue mich aber, wenn andere alte Sachen rauskramen und ihren Spaß dran haben.
Also: Habt viel Spaß - auch beim Fahren


----------



## munchin Monster (2. Juni 2005)

@Stefan: böser böser Stefan, wegen dir kann ich net schlafen  krieg jetzt schon Carbon Alpträume mit deinem dreckigen lacher im Background


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (4. Juni 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Habt viel Spaß - auch beim Fahren



Jo danke, dir auch   Wir (ich & dasew) sind definitiv am 11.6 auf nem Fahrtechniktraining   

Stefan alte Plaudertasche, wieso bist du neuerdings so still?   
Morgen ist ein otv-cup XC Race in Neukirchen... Bilder und Berichte folgen bald.


mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (4. Juni 2005)

viel Glück, falls DU mitfährst^^


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Juni 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> viel Glück, falls DU mitfährst^^



Also für alle die das nicht selbstverständlich ist, dass ich dabei bin.
JA ICH FAHRE MIT   

thx.


mfg benni


----------



## dasew (5. Juni 2005)

möge der Lenker mit dir sein


----------



## Fettbuckel (5. Juni 2005)

Hab ich da nicht grad aus der Ferne was knacksen hören...?


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich da nicht grad aus der Ferne was knacksen hören...?



Heute Rennen gefahren... Lenker gedroschen wie Sau... hält einwandfrei.
Ja nee is klar   

Ging eigentlich. Bin im Mittelfeld gelandet. Hätte aber locker noch 2 Plätze gut machen können da die beiden vor mir nur 20 bzw. paar 40 sekunden weg waren, hätte es mich nicht einmal aufs Maul gelegt und hätte ich nicht 2mal meine Flasche verloren weil ich den downhill so ruppig gefahren bin   

Strecke war gut, hat mir gefallen. Die Schnecken warn auch Spitze =) Digi Fotos hab ich leider keine, weil wir den Foto vergessen haben.

Alles in allem aber ein super Event. Wieder ne Erfahrung reicher. 
26.6 ist wieder OTV Cup, diesmal in Wernberg.


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (7. Juni 2005)

@dasew: Wieso schickst du mir Montag Nacht bzw. Dienstag um 00.01Uhr so ein Bild per mail?    

Und was machst du da im Wald so ganz ohne Fahrrad? Hat dich wohl der böse Onkel Stefan geärgert?   

Also sag mal was du da angestellt hast xD

Und übrigens - wennst so "tolle" Waden hast, wieso fährst dann net mal nen Marathon? Kein Ansporn?


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr Linkspinkler, wer morgen zur Feierabendtour kommt, kommt ins Fernsehen. Also erscheinen in ordentlicher Garderobe, mit geputzem Rad, gescheiteltem Helm...


----------



## munchin Monster (7. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Linkspinkler, wer morgen zur Feierabendtour kommt, kommt ins Fernsehen. Also erscheinen in ordentlicher Garderobe, mit geputzem Rad, gescheiteltem Helm...



Juhuuuuuuu    Also Leute, vorher nochmal richtig einsauen damit das image auch richtig rüberkommt... ^^

Sag mal Stefan, kann es sein das du letztens auf Holz unterwegs warst in so nem weißen Anzug? Man man du hast aber ganz schön trainiert...        







schöner Sattel den leg ich mir vielleicht zu um ihn in Rennen zu fahren   ^^





cu benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasew (7. Juni 2005)

> schöner Sattel den leg ich mir vielleicht zu um ihn in Rennen zu fahren   ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




unterstütz doch mal die heimische wirtschaft und kauf dir einne von ax lightness aus wolfsbach 


@Acid: muss halt nich jeder um halb neun im Bett sein   

Warum ich keinen Marathon fahre ? Weils mich einfach nicht interessiert- da mach ich lieber ein paar mal Nightride oder fahr mit ein paar Kumpels durch die Gegend.

...sag mal wer hat eigentlich gesagt, dass du das Foto publizieren sollst


----------



## munchin Monster (7. Juni 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> ...sag mal wer hat eigentlich gesagt, dass du das Foto publizieren sollst



Mein böses inneres ich? sorry, kommt nicht wieder vor, das nächste mal frag ich ob ich darf   

Friede


----------



## dasew (7. Juni 2005)

akzeptiert...


@Fettbuckel: welcher Sender bereitet uns denn die Ehre ? 

hab heute übrigens die Sonja gesehen ... auf der Bundesstraße von Bayreuth Richtung Weidenberg - in strömenden Regen (manchmal machts Spaß mim Auto zu fahren)


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Juni 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> @Fettbuckel: welcher Sender bereitet uns denn die Ehre ?



Bin zwar net der Fettbuckel aber es wird Oberfranken TV sein.


----------



## sungirl (8. Juni 2005)

Ach ihr Weicheier,
das bisschen Regen gestern war doch harmlos.

Die lausig niedrigen Temperaturen sind ätzend.
Bis nachher.
Sonja


----------



## dasew (8. Juni 2005)

manchmal hasse ich schule ... bin vor 10 min heimgekommen ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (8. Juni 2005)

Jo, Oberfranken-TV, leider krieg ich´s selber nicht rein, wers (morgen oder übermorgen) auf Video oder MP3 oder DVD oder... irgendwie aufzeichnet und uns zukommen lässt, dem wird unser Dank nicht ewig, aber eine Zeit lang nachschleichen.


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> wers *(morgen oder übermorgen) *



Geht's auch genauer? Ich will keine 48 Stunden Oberfranken Tv gucken 

Schon garnicht für jemanden der mir so böse Sachen wünscht *an gestern denk*   


mfg benni


----------



## stephan4c (9. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht kommts bei TV-Vital?

http://www.tv-oberfranken.de/programm.php?day=thu

Viele Grüße 
Stephan & Nadine

P.S.: Benni: Waren gestern deine Tune-Spanner noch am Rad ;o)


----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juni 2005)

stephan4c schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Benni: Waren gestern deine Tune-Spanner noch am Rad ;o)



Ach du bist der ams fahrer xD Nettes Bild haste hier im Forum   

Ja, die Tune Schnellspanner waren noch dran   Nichtmal mein Sattel ist nass geworden, weil das Rad unter nem schön großen Baum stand   

Aber ist ja wohl verständlich, dass ich gut auf mein Rad acht gebe, habe schließlich auch viel Energie reingesteckt um das Geld zu verdienen, zusammenzusparen etc.

Stefan wollte ja, dass ich das Schweinebraten-Bild von ihm poste das wir gestern Abend geschossen haben. Sorry Stefan, ich muss dich wohl noch etwas vertrösten, mein Kumpel wird mir die Bilder aber heute wohl noch schicken   

Also, macht's gut xD achja, Stephan, hat sich das Laktat von gestern schon wieder abgebaut?   


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe Radsportfreunde,

morgen ist ja der Fahrtechnikkurs von Klaus Beier, also alle die angemeldet sind - KOMMEN ! speziell Sebastian (dasew)    Net vergessen oder verpennen oder ähnliches...

Also, man sieht sich 

grüße von mir und meinem bike


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Juni 2005)

Also zuerst einmal muss ich mich und Sebastian (dasew) entschuldigen:

Es begab sich zu schon etwas fortgeschrittener Morgenstund (die bekanntlich Gold im Mund hat) an einem verfröstelten Samstag im Monate Juni anno 2005.
Unser Held (wir nennen ihn bike benni) schreckt - geweckt von seiner inneren Uhr - aus dem Schlaf hoch. Sofort schaut er auf seinen multifunktionellen Radiowecker -made in CH- um entsetzt festzustellen das es bereits 10.30 Uhr ist. Nicht weiter schlimm, wäre da nicht dieser wundervolle Fahrtechnikkurs veranstaltet durch Dr. Klaus Beier, bei dem man jede Menge neue Techniken seinen Drahtesel und sich selbst fortzubewegen lernen kann...

Unser Held rennt entsetzt - ich weiß wir verwendeten dieses Wort bereits (grüße an meinen Deutschlehrer) - die Treppe hinunter um in Panik den erstvertrautesten Menschen anzurufen -> Stefan Steurer, den etwas aufgedunsenen Schokodonut mit einem Favel für sündhaft teure und extrem schlecht aussehende Fahrräder ( über die Fahrradmarke lässt sich streiten - nicht über oben genannte Eigenschaften ) anzurufen um ihn um Rat zu fragen.

Stefan Steurer aka. Schokodonut ward wie immer sehr hilfsbereit und gab unserem Helden sofort die Handynummer von Prinzessin Sonja. Da diese ihr Handy leider aus hatte, blieb wohl nichts anderes übrig als den Schrauberkönig Sebastian aus dem weit entfernten Fichtlmountains anzurufen.

Dieser hatte zufälligerweise (sollen wir es ihm glauben oder nicht? - ich denke ja, da er schonmal verschlafen hat) selbst verschlafen hat und sich um 10.20 Uhr am Gelände der Universität Bayreuth einfand, wo er keine Menschenseele antraf. ( Wo war Dr. Klaus Beier und sein schrecklicher Clan nur? - man beachte den Doktortitel der unbedingt von Nöten ist beim Mountainbiken -)

Nun bestellte unser Held im freundlichen allseits bekannten Ton Schrauberkönig Sebastian an die Gaststätte zur Bürgerreuth um dort gemeinsam mit ihm die ewigen Jagdgründe des Siegesturms nach Dr. Klaus Beier und seinem Schreckensclan abzusuchen. Da diese Suche erfolglos blieb - unseren Helden begegneten nur ein paar einsame Ritter der Bikesportbühne Bayreuth - entschieden sie sich nach Weidenberg zu fahren um von dort aus eine Tour in die Fichtlmountains zu starten...
Der Rest des Tages erübrigt sicht... stundenlanges bergaufbiken und viel Spaß, trotz der am Morgen erlittenen bitteren Enttäuschung....

UND WENN SIE NICHT GESTORBEN SIND....


-----------

hier noch wie versprochen die Fotos von Mittwoch:

Sonja mit Bommelmütze:





Stefan beim ESSEN  WAS SONST? 





Der Ste*ph*an   





und nochmal die Sonja in Action  






SO das wars meinerseits - jetzt seid ihr dran


----------



## dasew (11. Juni 2005)

hey als märchenonkel eignest du dich prima (also vom stil her nicht vom inhalt - das ist alles korrekt    )


wie war den der technikkurs eigentlich ?


----------



## munchin Monster (11. Juni 2005)

Ab sofort gibt's nur noch Kupferpaste für Stefan zum Essen!

STEFAN WIRD AUF DIÄT GESETZT!


*DON'T FEED STEFAN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fettbuckel (11. Juni 2005)

Also Märchenonkel stimmt, weil er hat nicht die Nummer von Sonja, sondern die von Harald verlangt und bekommen.
Das war Märchen Nr. 1
Märchen Nr. 2 ist, dass Benni die Stef/phans mit ph und f nicht unterscheiden kann. Der komische Schokodings fährt ein Cube (wie wer nochmal???) und schreibt sich mit ph.
Märchen Nr. 3 ist - ich finde, Stephan sieht ganz prima aus - immerhin hat ihn ja grad eine entzückend Dame geheiratet, wieso soll er also Kupferpaste essen?
Märchen Nr. 4 - B.G. hat nicht verschlafen, er hatte nur Angst, dass sein Carbonlenker dem Fahrtechnikkurs nicht standhält. Stattdessen ist er vorsichtig ins Fichtelgebirge gefahren, um sich längliche Hölzchen zu schneiden, die er jetzt mit in den lenker hineinstopft, guckt nur mal hinter die Stöpsel - echt Fichtelgebirgsfichentenholzustöckerla... aber wehe, wenn der Specht kömmt...


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Märchen Nr. 3 ist - ich finde, Stephan sieht ganz prima aus - immerhin hat ihn ja grad eine entzückend Dame geheiratet, wieso soll er also Kupferpaste essen?



jaja Stefan, du weißt genau, dass ich dich meine....     
Versuchst nur wieder abzulenken indem du schlaue Sprüche rauslässt ^^

Übrigens - das du immer alles verraten musst... ich hab dich nach Haralds Nummer doch nur gefragt weil ich ihn so süß finde....    Mensch, jetzt ist's raus....      

Naja, was will man machen....  aber das Fichtelgebirgsholz ist echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasew (12. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Märchen Nr. 4 - B.G. hat nicht verschlafen, er hatte nur Angst, dass sein Carbonlenker dem Fahrtechnikkurs nicht standhält. Stattdessen ist er vorsichtig ins Fichtelgebirge gefahren, um sich längliche Hölzchen zu schneiden, die er jetzt mit in den lenker hineinstopft, guckt nur mal hinter die Stöpsel - echt Fichtelgebirgsfichentenholzustöckerla... aber wehe, wenn der Specht kömmt...



  ja ja und ich musst ihm wieder helfen qualitätsholz zu finden - am Fuß vom Ochsenkopf haben wir dann zum Glück welches gefunden


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Juni 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja und ich musst ihm wieder helfen qualitätsholz zu finden - am Fuß vom Ochsenkopf haben wir dann zum Glück welches gefunden



Holz gefunden - Flasche verloren   

Das macht mich auch nicht reicher...


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juni 2005)

Flasche verloren? Apropos Flasche: Wer hat gestern eigentlich  mitfahren wollen und ist nicht erschienen??? Wohl wieder verschlafen, was?    Oder sind 90 km zuviel?   Waren aber trotzdem 21 Leute und die Mountainbiker kamen auch ein wenig auf ihre Kosten. 

Benni, ich finde es süß, dass Du Dich für Dirty Harry interessierst - rein statistisch müsste es das eigentlich beim ADFC öfters geben - wenigstens einer, der den Mut hat sich zu outen.


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Flasche verloren? *Apropos*  Flasche: Wer hat gestern eigentlich  mitfahren wollen und ist nicht erschienen??? Wohl wieder verschlafen, was?



Man merkt, dass du kein Französisch kannst....


btw: Nein, ich war mit den Werten Herren Wolf (dasew) & co. im Fitnessstudio. Bin ja am Samstag schon einige tausend Höhenmeter gefahren...

achja - dirty harry - was für ein Name   

Hat jetz mal einer von euch pfeifen rausgefunden wann der Bericht übern ADFC auf diesem kacksender drangekommen is?

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> - rein statistisch müsste es das eigentlich beim ADFC öfters geben - wenigstens einer, der den Mut hat sich zu outen.



Ist Jürgen S. nicht schwul? Mir kommt's zumindest so vor...


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juni 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Jürgen S. nicht schwul? Mir kommt's zumindest so vor...



 Hui, mit Klarnamen [wurde vom Verfasser geändert, also nun auch im Zitat] ist das aber ein ziemlich grenzwertiger Beitrag, wenn ich auch erstmal laut lachen musste, lass vom Admin lieber schnell löschen das Ding. Und wenn´s so wär, mir wärs wurscht.

Aber Jürgen kann ausgezeichnet Französisch - sprechen meine ich. 
"Apropos", was ist zu bemängeln??? 

Ich muss jetzt Schluß machen, hier in Fürth in der Nähe ist grad irgeneine Großkathastrophe im Gange, Explosion oder sowas, Staub rieselt, Tausend Feuerwehr, Sanis, Polizei, langsam wirds beunruhigend, ist ein Castor umgefallen????


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juni 2005)

@Benni Reich-Ranicki


			
				Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist grad irgeneine Großkathastrophe



Großkatastrophe latürnich - übrigens, angeblich eine Explosion im Schwimmbad, wieviel Tote weiß ich nicht, sieht nicht gut aus.

Nachtrag: Wohl keine Toten, 3 Verletzte, über 100 Feuerwehrmänner im Einsatz, explodierte Gasflaschen im Dachstuhl.


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Jürgen kann ausgezeichnet Französisch - sprechen meine ich.
> "Apropos", was ist zu bemängeln???



Besser wäre auseinandergeschrieben - und mit akzent auf dem a, wenn du es aber groß schreibst, wie du es ja getan hast, dann ist der garnet nötig


----------



## Zafee (13. Juni 2005)

zur Info:



> www.fürth.de
> 
> 
> 13.6.2005 - Stadtnachricht
> ...




grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juni 2005)

Wenn Du die Nase vor die Tür steckst, dann magst nicht glauben, was die ABC-Fuzzis da an Entwarnung messen - es stinkt wie die Pest - zum Glück hatte mein Auto so einen Antiallergikerpollenfeinstaubfilter.


----------



## Zafee (13. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die Nase vor die Tür steckst, dann magst nicht glauben, was die ABC-Fuzzis da an Entwarnung messen - es stinkt wie die Pest - zum Glück hatte mein Auto so einen Antiallergikerpollenfeinstaubfilter.



Kopf hoch bzw Nase zu und durch^^


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juni 2005)

Also doch kein Castortransport, sonst hätten wir das hier in Bayreuth langsam auch mitbekommen ^^

Gut, das nur eine Person verletzt worden ist.


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juni 2005)

Benni, jetzt weiß ich, wo Du am Sonntag warst:

mms://media2.hosting.nob.nl/ftv/20050611_184022_FTV_0000binat5_350.asf 

Und wo ich schonmal beim Verlinken bin: Markus Barnick hat ein schönes Bayreuthlexikon ins Internet gestellt, sogar ein paar der hiesigen Helden kommen bildhaft drin vor, siehe Buchstabe A, F oder R

http://www.bayreuthlexikon.de.vu/


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> sogar ein paar der hiesigen Helden kommen bildhaft drin vor, siehe Buchstabe A, F oder R
> 
> http://www.bayreuthlexikon.de.vu/



Das du immer deine Schrottmühle überall präsentieren musst. Wie großkotzig ist das denn?


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. Juni 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Das du immer deine Schrottmühle überall präsentieren musst. Wie großkotzig ist das denn?


Apropos - Du hast nicht nur Schwierigkeiten mit der Orthographie (Orthografie, für die unter 18) beim Gebrauch französischer Lehnwörter (s.o.) sondern anscheinend auch was an der Linse, was? Daher löblich der Blick ins Lexikon, auch wenns das Bayreuth-Lexikon ist. Das Bild im BT-Lexikon links wird zufällig eingeblendet. Genau wie das hier, man weiß nie, was kommt, manchmal sogar so ein ätzender Schrottmühlencubebiker:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Großkotzpreisfrage: Das Bild wessen Mühle ist komplett und in Teilen am meisten hier im Fred? Gähn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Großkotzpreisfrage: Das Bild wessen Mühle ist komplett und in Teilen am meisten hier im Fred? Gähn...



Ja, Großkotzpreisfrage - hier im Thread, den ich eröffnet hat und keiner ist gezwungen hier reinzuschauen.

Auf die ADFC Website möchte man auch mal surfen können ohne jede zweite Minute dein Fahrrad zu sehen (wenn man denn weiß das es deins is)

 

Soll ich mich jetzt entschuldigen?

Na dann - es tut mir leid Stefan das ich immer so aufn putz hau  
Aber du kannst deine Klappe auch net halten wenns ums Carbon geht - und das jemand stürzt, wünscht man nun wirklich keinem....


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. Juni 2005)

@AcIDrIdEr:
Na, da vermischste aber eine Menge Themen jetzt miteinander.

1. Niemand wünscht Dir, dass Du auf die Fresse fällst, jedenfalls ich nicht.
2. Carbon ist ein geiler Werkstoff, nur, dass es vereinzelt immer noch Hersteller gibt, die leider den Endverbraucher durch Produktionsqualitätsstreuung zum Betatester machen - drum gibts noch immer Bauteile, wo ich die Stimme von Fahrradsachverständigen gewichtiger finde, als das Grammsparen und Part-Protzen. Hinzu kommen häufig Montage- und Pflegefehler... Ende dieses Themas von meiner Seite, ich wiederhole mich.
3. Wenn Du meinst, nur, weil Du den Fred eröffnet hast, gelten für Dich andere Regeln, sage ich, da bin ich der lästerlichen Meinung, dass alle hier gleich berechtigt sind.
4. Genausowenig, wie keiner hier rein gucken muß, muß auf die ADFC-Webseite aber auch keiner gucken, wenn er´s nicht verkraftet, dass auf drei von über 30 Bildern mein Rad drauf ist - ich mache nämlich die ganze Webseite und wenn ich Landschaftsbilder oder andere Motive optisch/inhaltlich mit "Rad" verknüpfen will, dann nehm ich ein Rad mit aufs Bild. Und das Rad, das ich meistens dabei habe, ist mein eigenenes, sorry. Trotzdem sind viel mehr andere Räder drauf als meine eigenen. Ein paar mal ist meines zufällig mit auf dem Bild - was also das mit "großkotzig" zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht.  
5. Wer knackige Witze und Vermutungen über die geschlechtliche Ausrichtung von X oder das Gewicht von Y oder die Großkotzigkeit von Z oder... macht, der muss sich scho auch mal selber ein Wörtle sagen lassen, gelle.

Da fällt mir ein: Der Schreiber könnte diesen wundervollen Thread ganz zweifelsohne visuell verzieren, indem er, statt seines, keineswegs aus hohler Eitelkeit gewählten, vielmehr, dem schnöden Zweck nichtvirtueller  Wiedererkenntnis dienend, gleichwohl, der Allgemeinheit bisher schamlos zugemutet, Fettbuckelantlitzes als Benutzerbild, jenes ersetzte, durch ein garstig Bild von Schreibers Rad...


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Niemand wünscht Dir, dass Du auf die Fresse fällst, jedenfalls ich nicht.


Und wieso lachst du dir dann bei der Feierabendrunde "den Arsch ab" und stellst dir genüsslich vor was passieren würde wenn mein Lenker bricht... naja egal



			
				Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Carbon ist ein geiler Werkstoff, nur, dass es vereinzelt immer noch Hersteller gibt, die leider den Endverbraucher durch Produktionsqualitätsstreuung zum Betatester machen - drum gibts noch immer Bauteile, wo ich die Stimme von Fahrradsachverständigen gewichtiger finde, *als das Grammsparen und Part-Protzen.*


Ich wollte nen neuen Lenker - er ist leicht - protzen muss ich damit nicht - wenn ich protzen wollte, würde ich XTR fahren...


			
				Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Wenn Du meinst, nur, weil Du den Fred eröffnet hast, gelten für Dich andere Regeln, sage ich, da bin ich der lästerlichen Meinung, dass alle hier gleich berechtigt sind.



Ja, es tut mir leid... bla kommt nie wieder vor... bla ich bin jetz immer brav... bla ... hör immer auf dich Stefan.

Und danke das du jetzt vielleicht mal aufhörst mich zu verarschen...


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. Juni 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso lachst du dir dann bei der Feierabendrunde "den Arsch ab" und stellst dir genüsslich vor was passieren würde wenn mein Lenker bricht...


Mit meinem Steißbeinbruch verzichtest gerne auf den Arsch 


			
				AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> ... bla ich bin jetz immer brav... bla ... hör immer auf dich Stefan.


Na also, geht doch! Ausbilder Schmidt macht: 


			
				AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Und danke das du jetzt vielleicht mal aufhörst mich zu verarschen...


Aber bitte, das ist doch selbstverständlich, nichts lag mir je ferner.  

Ich schreib jetzt mindestens drei Tage nix mehr rein, weil, soviel Zeit hab´ ich schon gar nicht. Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen, dann kannst mich persönlich peitschen, ja?


----------



## stephan4c (14. Juni 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nen neuen Lenker - er ist leicht - protzen muss ich damit nicht - wenn ich protzen wollte, würde ich XTR fahren...
> mfg benni




Ich hoffe Du meinst micht nicht mit XTR - aber ich habe zum Thema Carbonlenker auch noch was bildlich beizutragen 






cu StePHan


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juni 2005)

stephan4c schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe Du meinst micht nicht mit XTR - aber ich habe zum Thema Carbonlenker auch noch was bildlich beizutragen
> 
> cu StePHan



Nein, mit XTR war keiner gemeint, ich habe lediglich gesagt, wenn ich protzen wollen würde, dann würde ich mir XTR Kurbeln zulegen - weil mir XTR Kurbeln teuer und edel genug erscheinen um mit ihnen protzen zu können.

Kapische?

Aber irgendwie nervt mich das ganze Thema auch an... Carbon bla... dies hier - das hier - tune spanner bla - ich fahr auch nur fahrrad und wie ich fahr is auch wurscht - 

als nächstes muss ich mir vom ADFC noch erzählen lassen, das ich nen dynamo am rad haben muss    
Nicht genug, das mich scho jemand zamputzt, nur weil ich a weng am Mittelstreifen fahr mit 60 - 

ich weiß ich bin lebensmüde - was solls?


----------



## dasew (14. Juni 2005)

Hey mal was anderes: ab wann veranstaltet der adfc eigentlich Nachtfahrten -- das wäre doch mal ne Idee ... auch wenn man wahrscheinlich einen Tourenleiter und 5 Aufpasser dazu braucht


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juni 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Hey mal was anderes: ab wann veranstaltet der adfc eigentlich Nachtfahrten -- das wäre doch mal ne Idee ... auch wenn man wahrscheinlich einen Tourenleiter und 5 Aufpasser dazu braucht



Ganz einfach, weil Nachts einfach viel zu viel ******* passiert, vor allem wenn besoffene Nachtschwärmer mitfahren ^^

Dann doch lieber tagsüber    Aber wenn du davon so begeistert bist, dann mach doch du mal Tourenleiter =)

Achja, haste Samstag Zeit für ne Tour tagsüber im Fichtelgebirge? Ich fahr auf jeden Fall eine mit Erk.

Gib auch mal Bescheid ob du Phys Rad hinbekommst - bin gespannt.
Achja, wo kriege ich diese Montagepaste? Is die von ner Firma? Oder heißt die irgendwie "xy-paste" z.b.? - thx

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. Juni 2005)

Na, die Tour zu den Sonnwendfeiern z.B. findet Nachts statt. Und irgendwann glaub ich, ist noch eine Tour Nachts, aber sicher nicht so, wie Du Dir´s vorstellst, mehr ökologisch.
Ich traus mich ja nicht sagen, aber Beleuchtung bräucht man schon. 
Ich bevorzuge bei geplanten Nachtfahrten dann illegale Beleuchtung, weil die hell ist.

Und merkt Euch alle guten Tourenideen, die können wir dann nächstes Jahr ins Programm aufnehmen.


----------



## stephan4c (14. Juni 2005)

Hey Fettbuckel,
sag mal wie muss ich den Dynamo für die Nachtfahrt zu den Sonnwendfeiern eigentlich anbauen?.

Vorne oder hinten am Rad?  








cu Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (14. Juni 2005)

Cubefahrer müssen den/die so anbringen wie auf Deinem Bild - vorne und hinten - jedenfalls nach der geplanten Novelierung der StVZO. Weil die Cubefahrer sind so gefährlich, dass man sie schon von Weitem erkennen soll, auf dass man noch auf nen Baum fleuchen kann oder so.
Gut ist auch, dass so ein helles Licht die nächtliche Lektüre ermöglicht, ich z.B. lese gerade einen 
geilen Thriller.


----------



## stephan4c (14. Juni 2005)

Wir CUBEfahrer sind ja sehr auf das perfekte Erscheinungsbild unseres Rades erpicht. Ich binn mir momentan noch etwas unsicher, welche Lackierung ich für diese Tour auftragen sollte. Vieleicht könntet ihr mir die Entscheidung anhand dieses Quicktime Movies erleichtern.

BIKE Outfit Movie

cu Stephan


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. Juni 2005)

stephan4c schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe Du meinst micht nicht mit XTR - aber ich habe zum Thema Carbonlenker auch noch was bildlich beizutragen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops, so weit außen gebrochen. Aber auch Alulenker brechen, doch das macht nix, denn dasew kann aus Fichtelgebirgsholz prima Carbonprothesen schnitzen.


----------



## stephan4c (14. Juni 2005)

Mensch das ist ja einer super Sache mit dem Lenker flicken.
Wer an solch einem Pannenset intersiert ist kann ja mal unter folgender Adresse im Bereich "Lenkerbruchpannenfichtelgebirsholzflickzeuch" informieren:


GELO Lenker Flicksets 


Stephan und Nadine

 morgen ist wieder Feierabendtour


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. Juni 2005)

Gustav-Adolf Cube Senior hat das "Acid" aus seiner Produktpalette genommen und durch das Nachfolgemodell "Grow" ersetzt. Es ist komplett aus Holz. Als Zubehör gibts ein Pflänzchen, da wachsen dann die Ersatzteile dran. Geile Idee find ich.

(Muß mir erst nen MOV-Player saugen, däs mach ich daheim).


----------



## stephan4c (14. Juni 2005)

Zum Thema .mov Player kann ich auch auf die innovative Holzlenker Fabrik aus Weißenstadt verweisen. Hier gibt es rechts einen Quicktimeplayer Download.

Quicktime Player bei GELO Holzwerke 


bis morgen - Stephan


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. Juni 2005)

stephan4c schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema .mov Player kann ich auch auf die innovative Holzlenker Fabrik aus Weißenstadt verweisen. Hier gibt es rechts einen Quicktimeplayer Download.
> 
> Quicktime Player bei GELO Holzwerke
> 
> ...



So, jetzt hab ich über die Zahnstocherfabrik das Ding installiert und mir das Cube-Bike angeguckt. Ein wirklich schönes Bike, vielleicht a weng zu sehr auf leicht getrimmt, zumindest für meine Systemgewichtsansprüche. Fast Radialeinspeichung und so kleine Bremsscheiben, so viele Gelenke, däs wär nix für mich, däs hab ich gleich kaputt. Aber, mit kleinen Modifikationen, tät ichs nicht aus meinem Bikepark schubsen.

Gut Nacht


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Juni 2005)

Die Hupe hier würd ich mir eventuell zulegen:






Durch Betätigen des Auslösehebels (rechts im Bild ganz oben; rot) lassen sich bis zu 40 laute Hupstöße im Bereich von moderaten 30 bis zu extrem lauten 120dB erzeugen. Die Lautstärke kann man an dem roten Drehventil (auf dem Bild links in der Mitte; rot) ganz einfach regeln. 

Mit Druckluft versorgt wird der Hupkörper von einer 500ml PET-Flasche, die dank eines 75cm langen Verbindungsschlauches bequem im Flaschenhalter oder mittels beiliegendem Kabelbinder am Rahmen Ihres Rads befestigt werden kann. Befüllt wird die Druckflasche einfach mit einer Autoventil-Luftpumpe (nicht im Lieferumfang) oder mit einem Kompressor bis max. 5 bar. Das Ventil dazu befindet sich unter dem Auslösehebel der Hupe, den man einfach nach hinten wegklappt. 

Quelle: hpvelotechnik.com


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (15. Juni 2005)

Walter und Thomas haben die, falls Du sie mal in echt erst ausprobieren willst. Die gibts beim www.globetrotter.de
Sie ist laut wie ein LKW-Horn und die Leute, die nicht sofort einen Herzinfarkt kriegen, checken meist nicht, dass das ein Radfahrer war.
Leider a weng sperrig am Lenker - und beliebt wird der Radfahrer durch Einsatz der selbigen nicht wirklich 
Aber in Situationen, wo dem genervten Biker (z.B. durch Teleskophundeleinenhundegassigeher mit Schlaftablettenreaktionsvermögen usw.) das schnelle Freisprengen des Weges gesetzlich leider untersagt ist, eine humane Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (15. Juni 2005)

Wer ist Walter?


----------



## Fettbuckel (15. Juni 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist Walter?


So ein alter Zausel - LOL - ich zeig ihn Dir, wenn er kommt.


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Juni 2005)

Weil du gemeint hast Thomas hätte sie auch:
Hat sie Thomas privat oder im Laden oder wie meinst du das?

Jo, die will ich vorher unbedingt mal ausprobieren ob die wirklich 
was taugt    

Ich stell mir das schon so schön vor - so ein Hüpchen einmal aufgedreht aus 200m entfernung und der Weg ist frei


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Juni 2005)

kannst nur hoffen, dass  ich net im wald bin wen du des dumme ding betätigst...
tucke!


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Juni 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> kannst nur hoffen, dass  ich net im wald bin wen du des dumme ding betätigst...
> tucke!



Ich dachte du kleiner ************************** lässt mich in Ruhe, ich hab dich seit Monaten nimmer angesprochen, also halt dich hier raus!

Aus deinem Mund kommt nur scheiß...


----------



## dasew (15. Juni 2005)

jo chill ma 

seit ihr bei der feierabendrunde heute zufälligerweise auf der boxleite gefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juni 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> jo chill ma
> 
> seit ihr bei der feierabendrunde heute zufälligerweise auf der boxleite gefahren ?



Ja, dein Vater, unser Mannie is uns entgegengekommen mt seinem edlen Fully...   Hab ihn gegrüßt, aber hat er mich erkannt? - Glaube kaum   
Kannst ihn ja mal fragen.


mfg benni


----------



## dasew (16. Juni 2005)

ja er hat zumindest gesagt, dass ihn jmd gegrüßt hat, der dir sehr ähnlich war ...


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juni 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> ja er hat zumindest gesagt, dass ihn jmd gegrüßt hat, der dir sehr ähnlich war ...



Jo, ich habe ihn gegrüßt, sogar mit Namen.
Ich dachte eigentlich er kennt mich in Bike-Klamotten   

Naja, ist ja auch egal. Hab gehört Phy holt heute sein Bike bei dir ab.
Kann ich so um 18 Uhr mal bei dir vorbeikommen? Will a weng biken
und brauch sozusagen ne "Destination"   damit ich net sinnlos
und langweilig rumbike... würde dann ein paar Minuten bleiben und dann
widda heimradeln.

Gib halt einfach mal Bescheid ob's möglich wäre!   


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Juni 2005)

Kommenden Mittwoch Feierabendrunde!

Wer ist dabei? 

 

Lasst mal von euch hören was bei euch bike-technisch so geht!


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo an alle da draußen,

hiermit darf ich verkünden das am Wochende Fahrradtechnisch so einiges abgeht beim ADFC   

Samstag 14 Uhr am Luitpoldplatz die monatliche MTB-Tour

Und Samstag Abend um 19 Uhr die Kanzfeuer-Tour - Bei Interesse schau ich gerne nochmal den Treffpunkt nach (Beleuchtung notwendig, der Stephan sponsort die Teelichter für vorne und hinten - siehe Bild)






Wenn der Stephan weiterhin so nett zu mir ist und immer schön hinter mir fährt, dann geb ich ihm vielleicht mal eins aus   har har    muhahahah  

Achja, packt euch schön regendicht ein, Samstag wird's a wengala nass ^^

Und schreibt halt auch mal was hier rein ihr faulen (teilweise schon alten) Säcke   


cya benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (23. Juni 2005)

Voraussichtlich treffen sich Stephan  und Nadine und Stefan und...
am NK-Radeltag um 11 Uhr und radeln die "große" Runde. Anschließend feuchtes chill out an einer Gerstensaftausgabestelle, genauere Örtlichkeiten sind noch nicht festgelegt.


----------



## munchin Monster (23. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussichtlich treffen sich Stephan  und Nadine und Stefan und...
> am NK-Radeltag um 11 Uhr und radeln die "große" Runde. Anschließend feuchtes chill out an einer Gerstensaftausgabestelle, genauere Örtlichkeiten sind noch nicht festgelegt.



Der werte Herr Benni lässt fragen ob er Euch zu dies' erfreulichem Anlass begleiten darf? 

Taucht ihr am Samstag nicht auf?


----------



## Fettbuckel (23. Juni 2005)

Latürnich - wenn er in gebührendem Abstand HINTER den alten Herren fährt!


----------



## munchin Monster (23. Juni 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Latürnich - wenn er in gebührendem Abstand HINTER den alten Herren fährt!



Wenn's sein muss   
Hoffentlich falle ich bei der unglaublich hohen Endgeschwindigkeit nicht vom Rad - und wenn Stefan erstmal in den Wiegetritt geht...   

=) Dabei muss ich doch meinem Harald treu bleiben


----------



## Gerhard S. (23. Juni 2005)

na Junge
schon gemeldet in garmsich ??
hoffe man sieht sich dort auf der strecke, welche fahrt ihr denn
Gruß
gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (23. Juni 2005)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> na Junge
> schon gemeldet in garmsich ??
> hoffe man sieht sich dort auf der strecke, welche fahrt ihr denn
> Gruß
> gerhard



Ach, lustig    Gerade habe ich in den anderen Thread gepostet ob du uns unten mal treffen willst.

Klar, bin schon gemeldet, der matthias übrigens auch.

Von der Distanz her richte ich mich nach Matthias, wird aber
glaub ich die kleine    1000 höhenmeter und ca. 40km reichen schon.
Für mehr bin ich net trainiert.

Insgeheim fahre ich dieselbe Strecke wie Matthias nur, um zu sehen wieviel ich ihm an Zeit abnehmen kann   oder vielleicht er mir? wer weiß =)

Wir sind ab Freitag Abend unten (haben ja lange Anfahrtszeit)...

Man könnte sich da irgendwie treffen zum Pastaessen oder Pizza oder was man halt so isst ^^

mfg benni


----------



## Gerhard S. (23. Juni 2005)

super jungs  

aber kleiner tip zur strecke. es geht nach 5 km zur esterbergalm hoch, ca. 650 hm. der anstieg ist ein biest   und wird immer steiler. wenn ihr da eure körner schon verschisst wirds hart werden...

bin so wie es aussieht erst am sonntag früh in garmisch
wir werden uns sicherlich beim marathon treffen.

gruß
gerhard


----------



## munchin Monster (24. Juni 2005)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> super jungs
> 
> aber kleiner tip zur strecke. es geht nach 5 km zur esterbergalm hoch, ca. 650 hm. der anstieg ist ein biest   und wird immer steiler. wenn ihr da eure körner schon verschisst wirds hart werden...
> 
> ...




Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil      650 hm   

Gute Gelegenheit den Matthias stehen zu lassen - genau das trainiere ich seit Wochen - harte Anstiege im Fichtelgebirge mit Gepäck....

Sag mal Gerhard, auf wieviele km sind diese 650hm verteilt?

Wenn ich die mittlere Distanz fahre, muss ich dann 2mal die Esterbergalm hoch oder ist da jede Distanz ne eigenen Strecke?

mfg benni


----------



## Gerhard S. (25. Juni 2005)

hi benni
schau´s dir am besten hier an:
www.bikefestival-garmisch.com

gerhard


----------



## munchin Monster (26. Juni 2005)

Danke Gerhard!

Wird echt hart denk ich mal    Aber ich bin schon fleissigst am trainieren,
speziell Bergtraining hier im Fichtelgebirge...

Ich bin zuversichtlich, das ich wenigstens Matthias versägen werde.

Noch spekuliere ich mit dem Gedanken die mittlere zu fahren.

AUf welche Distanz wirst du gehen?


mfg benni


----------



## Gerhard S. (27. Juni 2005)

ich fahr die 80er Runde
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## munchin Monster (27. Juni 2005)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr die 80er Runde
> Gruß
> Gerhard




Tier du   
und ich dachte schon wir könnten zusammen eins saufen
gehen... ein Erdinger Alkohlfrei natürlich ^^  :kotz:  :kotz: 

 

Wir fahren höchstwahrscheinlich die kleine Runde...


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,

wollte nur bescheid geben das ich kommenden Mittwoch nicht zur Feierabendrunde erscheinen werde -   Ihr werdet mich wahrscheinlich alle vermissen lol - stecke schwer in den Vorbereitungen für Garmisch - wird bestimmt ein super Wochenende.

Gestern hab ich meiner Kette und meinen Kettenblättern etwas unrecht getan - chainsuck ^^   

Ist schon schön wenn man in solchen Situation einen nicht ganz ausgelasteten Monster-Fahrer dabei hat, der einen nachhause schiebt    
Schaden wurde anschließend gleich behoben   














mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (4. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht solltest auf Singlespeed umsteigen  

Und falls nicht - mim Alien hät ich däs schon wieder rausgeboppelt, statt Schieben. Aber ich hät die Kette wohl auch net so tief ZWISCHEN die Blätter getreten. Is mir so brachial noch nie passiert - und wir wissen ja, wie zart Fettbuckel gebaut ist, har, har...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (4. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls nicht - mim Alien hät ich däs schon wieder rausgeboppelt, statt Schieben.



Nein, hättest du SICHERLICH nicht.
Kannst dich ja mal mit Sebastian drüber unterhalten.

Ich hab ja net geschoben ^^ der Sebastian hat mich geschoben  hat ja auch net länger gedauert als sonst.


----------



## Fettbuckel (4. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, hättest du SICHERLICH nicht...


Schade, dass wir jetzt nicht mehr wetten können. Machst einfach nochmal, wenn ich dabei bin.


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass wir jetzt nicht mehr wetten können. Machst einfach nochmal, wenn ich dabei bin.



Naja, du kannst auch ganz einfach beschreiben wie du es machen würdest OHNE die Kurbel abzunehmen oder die Kettenblätter zu zerlegen...

wir waren schlau und wir sind kräftig und wir hams net geschafft.

Aber ich hab auch gar keinen Bock mit dir zu wetten, weil du ja trotzdem alles besser weisst und das geht mir irgendwie alles total auf die Nerven...
und jetz spar dir jegliche schlauen Sprüche.


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> und wir wissen ja, wie zart Fettbuckel gebaut ist, har, har...



...und wie langsam er fährt, har har... ^^


----------



## Fettbuckel (4. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> .. OHNE die Kurbel abzunehmen oder die Kettenblätter zu zerlegen...


Bingo - die Kettenblätter kannst notfalls auch lockern OHNE die Kurbel abzuziehen. Auf Deinem Bild deutlich zu sehen - wahrscheinlich hätte das lösen der EINEN Inbusschraube bei 11 Uhr (und eventuell der gegenüber liegenden) genügt. Dann wäre die Kette schon bergbar gewesen. Meistens mussma nur zwei davon lockern. Dann kannst heim radeln und die dort wieder ordentlich fest ziehen. Aber was ist schon ein Mountainbiker mit Inbus-Schlüssel, der hat halt auch schon wieder 40 Gramm und des packt net jeder, gelle?
Aber ich hör lieber auf, bevor ein gewisser Online-Choleriker platzt.


----------



## Zafee (4. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Online-Choleriker



lol, lustiger Ausdruck^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasew (4. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Bingo - die Kettenblätter kannst notfalls auch lockern OHNE die Kurbel abzuziehen. Auf Deinem Bild deutlich zu sehen - wahrscheinlich hätte das lösen der EINEN Inbusschraube bei 11 Uhr (und eventuell der gegenüber liegenden) genügt. Dann wäre die Kette schon bergbar gewesen. Meistens mussma nur zwei davon lockern. Dann kannst heim radeln und die dort wieder ordentlich fest ziehen. Aber was ist schon ein Mountainbiker mit Inbus-Schlüssel, der hat halt auch schon wieder 40 Gramm und des packt net jeder, gelle?
> Aber ich hör lieber auf, bevor ein gewisser Online-Choleriker platzt.



jo nen imbus hatten wir sogar dabei... ich bin auch auf die idee gekommen das aufzuschrauben... nur irgendwie hab ich mich wohl dazu entschieden benni durch die gegend zu schieben

lol mit der schieberei waren wir sogar schneller als der andere mitfahrer


----------



## Fettbuckel (5. Juli 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> jo nen imbus hatten wir sogar dabei... ich bin auch auf die idee gekommen das aufzuschrauben... nur irgendwie hab ich mich wohl dazu entschieden benni durch die gegend zu schieben


Alter Fummler  - oder wolltest nur die verschmierten Kettenfinger wieder abwischen?  


			
				dasew schrieb:
			
		

> lol mit der schieberei waren wir sogar schneller als der andere mitfahrer


Ach, der mit dem Tretroller? Aber auch eine gute Alternative - keine Kette (jedenfalls die allermeisten). Wenns die aus Carbon gäbe, wärs doch was für...

Eigentlich auch keine schlechte Idee - eine MTB-Tretrollergruppe. Ich stelle mir so richtige Downhilldinger vor, große Bodenfreiheit, mit fetten Schlappen, dicken Bremsen, Federung, Cleatbindung am Trittrett... Gibts sowas?


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ist schon ein Mountainbiker mit Inbus-Schlüssel, der hat halt auch schon wieder 40 Gramm und des packt net jeder, gelle?



Stell dir vor, ich besitze sogar ein Werkzeug das ich regelmäßig mit mir führe...


----------



## Fettbuckel (5. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir vor, ich besitze sogar ein Werkzeug das ich regelmäßig mit mir führe...


Nur EIN Werkzeug? Lass mich raten: Flaschenöffner, Korkenzieher, Kondom, Manikürset...? Welches denn?  

Fei bloß Spaß, gelle!


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Flaschenöffner, Korkenzieher, Kondom,



  Ohne Alkohol und Frauen wär das Leben doch nur halb so schön   



Bin ja jetzt kommendes Wochenende in Garmisch - wäre da nicht dieser elende Marathon am Sonntag und das von meinem Kollegen ausgesprochene Alkoholverbot ^^   

wünscht mir Glück für Sonntag, so wie's aussieht wird's ne fette Schlammschlacht.

In diesem Sinne,

 Prost!


benni

P.S.:

Sag mal, gibts diese Grafik auch für Radfahrer?
Unser Fettbuckel wiegt ja über 60kg -der darf saufen was das
Zeug hält


----------



## Fettbuckel (5. Juli 2005)

Ja, so eine Maß auf dem Herzogkeller, däs hat scho was. Und was war nochmal das Andere?

Viel Glück jedenfalls bei der Schlammschlacht. Und denk dran, fahr für den ADFC, kommst aufs Treppla, kriegst ein Schnitzel. Diätschnitzel.

Vielleicht für Dich die richtige mentale Einstimmung für Sonntag: *Heute Abend im Ersten - 23 Uhr - die Höllentour*. Mussma gesehen haben.


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht für Dich die richtige mentale Einstimmung für Sonntag: *Heute Abend im Ersten - 23 Uhr - die Höllentour*. Mussma gesehen haben.



Hey Stefan, vielen Dank für den Tip!
Habe letztens den Anfang des Films gesehen, musste aber ins Bettchen weil ich am nächsten Tag eine Schulaufgabe hatte.

Heute zieh ich ihn mir komplett rein =)


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (6. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Stefan, vielen Dank für den Tip!
> Habe letztens den Anfang des Films gesehen, musste aber ins Bettchen weil ich am nächsten Tag eine Schulaufgabe hatte...


Falls Du es nicht geschaft hast, ich hab ihn jetzt auf Video.


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Du es nicht geschaft hast, ich hab ihn jetzt auf Video.



Ich habs gestern nicht gepackt, bin um halb zwölf eingeschlafen.
Jo, wäre echt super wenn du mir den mal ausleihen könntest,
dann könnte ich ihn mir endlich komplett ansehen   

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (7. Juli 2005)

Am Samstag den 23.07.05 von 7:30 bis 16:00   Tagestour:
Über alle grossen Gipfel des Fichtelgebirges
Fahrstrecke 105 km; Höhenmeter: ca. 2100 m
Nur für gut Trainierte geeignet!
Verlauf: Bischofsgrün  Ochsenkof  Schneeberg  Kösseine  Kornberg  Epprechtstein  Waldstein  Hohe-Haid  Bischofsgrün.
Treffpunkt: 7:30 Vogelherdparkplatz (Bischofsgrün)
Führung: Werner Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (7. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Treffpunkt: 7:30



Um dieselbe Uhrzeit fällt der Startschuss in Garmisch   
Viel zu früh ^^ *g*

Von den Höhenmetern her aber nicht mit eurer Tour zu vergleichen ^^

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (7. Juli 2005)

Who da **** is Werner Schmidt?


----------



## dasew (7. Juli 2005)

mhh die tour klingt doch interessant - da bin ich dabei (hoff ich mal)


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag den 23.07.05 von 7:30 bis 16:00   Tagestour:
> Über alle grossen Gipfel des Fichtelgebirges
> Fahrstrecke 105 km; Höhenmeter: ca. 2100 m
> Nur für gut Trainierte geeignet!
> ...



Und was is mit der Platte (Steinwald)


----------



## Fettbuckel (7. Juli 2005)

Es gibt noch mehr Touren, auch kleinere, siehe

http://www.fichtelgebirge.de/01_Magazin/Sport/Bischofsgruen_Fahrrad-Wanderungen_2005/


----------



## hunty (8. Juli 2005)

hey leute,
hätte mal ne zwischenfrage: Weiss einer von euch zufällig, wo in Bayreuth ein GHOST Händler zu finden ist? Der soll angeblich irgendwo bei dem großen Sparkassengebäude Richtung Meyernberg sein, da wo auch der Jaguarhändler ist - angeblich. Weiss einer von euch vielleicht was? Wär echt super.

MfG hunty


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Juli 2005)

hunty schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute,
> hätte mal ne zwischenfrage: Weiss einer von euch zufällig, wo in Bayreuth ein GHOST Händler zu finden ist? Der soll angeblich irgendwo bei dem großen Sparkassengebäude Richtung Meyernberg sein, da wo auch der Jaguarhändler ist - angeblich. Weiss einer von euch vielleicht was? Wär echt super.
> 
> MfG hunty



Das wär ja mal ganz was neues. Nee, hab ich noch nie gehört... Wenn's den aber tatsächlich geben sollte schau ich da sicherlich mal vorbei und gugg mir die Räder an....


----------



## dasew (8. Juli 2005)

mhh vogelherdparkplatz, wenn ich nur wüsste, wo der genau sein soll ^^

@fettbuckel: fährst du da zufälligerweise mit?
Bin nämlich gerade am überlegen, ob ich von weidenberg aus mit dem fahrrad nach bischofsgrün fahre oder ob ich faul bin und mich hinkutschieren lasse


----------



## Fettbuckel (8. Juli 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> mhh vogelherdparkplatz, wenn ich nur wüsste, wo der genau sein soll ^^
> 
> @fettbuckel: fährst du da zufälligerweise mit?
> Bin nämlich gerade am überlegen, ob ich von weidenberg aus mit dem fahrrad nach bischofsgrün fahre oder ob ich faul bin und mich hinkutschieren lasse


Nee, ich fahre nicht mit, aber ich vermute stark, dass Sonja mitfährt, denn von ihr habe ich den Termin. Die hätte ja praktisch die gleiche Strecke wie Du. Tel.-Nummer steht in unserm Heftla.
Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasew (10. Juli 2005)

hmm sonja wie siehts aus fährst du da von görschnitz los oder fährst du erst mal mit dem auto nach bischofsgrün ?


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Juli 2005)

@Wolf:

Also ich hab eben mal beim Metz angerufen. Innenlager plan fräsen lassen macht 12 Euro... es kann aber sein das sie auch tiefer fräsen müssen, dass würde dann nochmal 12 euro kosten, also im besten fall 12 euro wenns blöd läuft (d.h. mein innenlager hat ne bestimmte größe oder so - ich habs mir etz net genau gemerkt wie er's erklärt hat) 24 euro.

Und der Ein/Ausbau des Innenlagers würde 18 euro kosten   

---> Wir bzw. ich bau des Innenlager die Woche raus, wegen Werkzeug müssen wir halt mal schauen und dann ab zum fräsen und dann die neue seizze rein und a ruh is ^^      


cya


----------



## Fettbuckel (12. Juli 2005)

Was ist das denn für ein Lager? Hollowtech 2 mit Hohlachse und außen liegenden Lagern? Und was ist das Problem - Geräusche?


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist das Problem[...]?



Völlig uninteressant.

P.s.: ich brauche keine Tips - danke


----------



## Fettbuckel (12. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Völlig uninteressant.
> 
> P.s.: ich brauche keine Tips - danke



Woher weißt Du, was mich interessiert? Ich hätte auch keinen Tipp gegeben, bitte 

Mich würde nur interessieren, ob einer von Euch eine besseren Schlüssel hat, als das normal beiliegende Schimpansovielzahnschlüsselchen, z.b. eine gute Stecknuss. Und, was die gekostet hat und ob sie taugt. Ich muß nämlich bei einem Rad den inneren Plastikpräser ersetzen und habe nur dieses Mistteil, das immer kleine Spuren hinterlässt und sowieso sich nicht an einen Drehmomentschlüssel anschließen läßt.


----------



## munchin Monster (12. Juli 2005)

Da ist kein Schlüssel dabei bei der neuen Kurbel.
Musste ich extra bestellen - kostet 10 euro
So n Shimano Drecksding halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasew (12. Juli 2005)

also so wies aussieht werde ich wohl auch den standard shimano schlüssel verwenden müssen.

Es gibt aber noch ein paar andere Hollowtech 2 Werkzeuge u.a. von Parktool und Pedros - diese beiden Modelle unterscheiden sich aber nicht grundlegende von dem Shimanomodell.

Es gibt noch eine sehr schöne Nuss der Marke Phobia:







das ding kostet aber so ca. 45 - dafür dürfte es das Beste zum Einbauen sein.


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2005)

Also das sind die beiden Werkzeuge die man meines Wissens nach braucht um das Ding einzubauen.











mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2005)

Achja, was brauche ich um mein jetziges INnenlager auseinanderzunehmen?
Hast du am Sonntag Zeit Sebastian?
Dann mach ich den Metz Termin für kommenden Montag aus oder Dienstag.
Damit ich widda gescheit fahren kann sobald wie möglich.


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juli 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> also so wies aussieht werde ich wohl auch den standard shimano schlüssel verwenden müssen.
> 
> Es gibt aber noch ein paar andere Hollowtech 2 Werkzeuge u.a. von Parktool und Pedros - diese beiden Modelle unterscheiden sich aber nicht grundlegende von dem Shimanomodell.
> 
> ...




Sieht gut aus die Nuss. Das Beste, was ich bisher gefunden habe ist von www.cyclus-tools.de

Besser sichtbar hier http://www.rose-versand.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=0&PRD_ID=19416&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175

Auch anstelle des billigen Plastikrädchens zum Anziehen der Sternkappe bzw. des Dichtungsgummis haben die ein Ding aus Metall.

Siehe
http://www.rose-versand.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=0&PRD_ID=19415&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175

Das Originalschimpansoding ist so ein Mist, hat auch solche Fertigungstoleranzen, dass Du zwangsläufig Druckstellen am Zahnring hinerlässt, zumindest bei häufigerer Anwendung. Geschweige denn, dass man ordentlich Kraft aufwenden kann, leicht abrutscht etc.


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Originalschimpansoding ist so ein Mist[...]



Und ich habs gekauft...


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habs gekauft...


Tröste Dich, ich auch, anfangs gabs nix anderes, auch Fachhändler hatten kein besseres Teil. Für einmal Einbauen geht das schon, mußt halt sehr vorsichtig sein. 
Noch viel lieber wird folgender Fehler gemacht: die dem Lager beiliegenden Plastikdistanzringe, die dienen nicht nur der Bestimmung der Kettenlinie sondern (vor allem beim Nachfräsen beachten!) bestimmen auch den exakten Abstand zwischen den Lagerschalen. Diese werden in eingebautem Zustand im inneren der Lagerbuchse mit einem "Plastikrohr" verbunden. Dieses Plastikrohr IST NICHT KOMPRIMIERBAR (ein Faltenbalg wäre sooo einfach gewesen Schimpanso!), sondern muß auf den Milimeter genau auf den Lagerschalen aufsitzen. Beim Festschrauben merkst Du nicht, wenn Du das Rohr quetschst/stauchst. Erst, wenn Du die Hohlachse einschiebst und es geht a weng streng - doch dann ist´s bereits zu spät. Andersrum - bei zu großem Abstand zwischen den Lagerschalen, merktst Du den Montagefehler gar nicht - nur, dass dann halt Wasser ins Lager eindringen kann und es vorzeitig stirbt, weil das Rohr nicht richtig abdichtet. Also ganz genau messen und exakt die richtige Anzahl Distanzringe - je nach Kettenlinie, links oder rechts dazu packen. Ich (und nicht nur ich) habe leider die erste Dichtungshülse erstmal gehimmelt, was sehr ärgerlich ist. Und immer schön viel Kupferpaste für alle Gewindegänge, dann ist Ruhe. Nachfräsen war bei mir bisher bei keinem Rad nötig (Lager liegt auf beiden Seiten sowieso auf Plastikdistanzringen auf, die m.E. kleine Unebenheiten ausgleichen).
Zweitens - die Originalschimpansoschrauben zum Klemmen des linken Pedalarmes auf der Achse sind standardmäßig zu kurz. Mit einem Syntace-Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich meine in kleinen Schritten bis 2 Newtonmeter UNTER das maximale Anzugsdrehmoment angezogen. Ergebnis: Gewinde gehimmelt. Also gleich Schrauben besorgen, die tiefer ins Gewinde reichen. Bei Rad Nummer zwei haben die Originalsschrauben beim Anziehen gehalten, die Kurbel wurde dann aber nach ca. 500 km locker und latürnich die Verzahnung etwas angenudelt. Und wenn man um die Empfindlichkeit der Dinge weiß, ists blöd festziehen on Tour, wer will schon von Bamberg aus heimlaufen. Daheim habe ich also auch gleich lange Schrauben rein, Maximaldrehmoment plus Loctite und Ruhe war. Bei Rad Nr. 3 kamen von vorneherein extralange Schrauben rein. Wer sich die Ärbat machen will, der kann auch die Seite, wo die Schraube rauskommt ansenken, so dass notfalls eine Kontermutter zusätzlich schön plan aufliegt. 
Also, sorry für die Tipps, denn eigentlich sollte ich ja keine geben.


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Also, sorry für die Tipps, denn eigentlich sollte ich ja keine geben.



Da hast mich wohl falsch verstanden - das war ja zur Abwechslung mal alles andere als ein dummer sarkastischer Kommentar sondern ein echt guter Ratschlag.

Ich werde aber nicht selbst fräsen sondern der METZ übernimmt das.


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> ...das war ja zur Abwechslung mal alles andere als ein dummer sarkastischer Kommentar...



Jessas, wer machtn sowas???


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Jessas, wer machtn sowas???



har har   

Heut Abend Feierabendrunde? Du, ich und mein knarzendes Fahrrad   


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juli 2005)

Ja, wenn Du mich nicht sehen solltest, dann liegts daran, dass ich zu schnell bin, für so einen Knarzbockfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wenn Du mich nicht sehen solltest[...]



Komme heute leider doch nicht. Fahrrad ausser Gefecht *g* die Kette will ich meinem Rad nicht mehr zumuten - total verdreckt - einzelne Glieder lassen sich nicht mehr bewegen ( die hats ja derb reingezogen ) und das richtige Schmiermittel habe ich auch nicht da (ich bräuchte das grüne Zeugs).

Zudem ist mein Schaltauge verbogen.


ALLES S*CHEISSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

@Sebastian:

Wann kann ich das Werkzeug ham fürs Innenlager? So schwer wird des ja net sein des auszubauen. Termin beim Metz hab ich scho!


ICH WILL WIDDA FAHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRN  vorhin 2 stunden geputzt und des scheiss Ding wird net sauber. Und die ganzen logos gehen ab von dem ganzen schlamm-zeugs - verdammte hacke 


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juli 2005)

Mensch, Kurbeln abziehen und das Innenlager rausbauen ist doch nur eine Sache von 4 Minuten, das kann der Metz doch selber, wenn er sowieso planfräßt. Warum eigentlich denkst Du, dass das nötig ist, wenn ich mir untertänigst die Frage erlauben darf? Das "Planfräßen" klingt auch nur so oberwichtig, ist aber nicht schwieriger, als eine Kiwi zu essen...  wenn man das Werkzeug hat.
Wenn Du morgen zu unserem Stammtisch kommst, dann baue ich Dir das Innenlager schnell raus, das Werkzeug dazu habe ich fast immer im Auto rumliegen, nur heute allerdings nicht.


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, Kurbeln abziehen und das Innenlager rausbauen ist doch nur eine Sache von 4 Minuten, das kann der Metz doch selber, wenn er sowieso planfräßt. Warum eigentlich denkst Du, dass das nötig ist, wenn ich mir untertänigst die Frage erlauben darf? Das "Planfräßen" klingt auch nur so oberwichtig, ist aber nicht schwieriger, als eine Kiwi zu essen...  wenn man das Werkzeug hat.
> Wenn Du morgen zu unserem Stammtisch kommst, dann baue ich Dir das Innenlager schnell raus, das Werkzeug dazu habe ich fast immer im Auto rumliegen, nur heute allerdings nicht.



Innenlager ausbauen&wieder einbauen beim Metz = 18 EURO   

PLan fräsen, damit nichts mehr knackt.

Mein Fahrrad ist wie gesagt nicht funktionsfähig. Wenn du kurz bei mir vorbeikommen könntest, ich wohn ja net weit weg von der Innenstadt.
Hättest echt was gut dann bei mir.
Weil sonst muss ich weitere Tage aufs Radfahren verzichten
*bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte*

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (13. Juli 2005)

Wie gesagt, heute hab ich das Zeug nicht im Auto, morgen Abend ginge.

Aus- UND Einbau ist ja auch was anderes. Ruf mich morgen mal an.


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juli 2005)

Ich wär dir so dankbar! Nein nein, das wäre nur Ausbau vom Innenlager.
Kurbeln kann ich schon demontieren aber's Innenlager krieg ich selbst halt net raus.

Wäre dir ewig dankbar!!!!!!!!


@Sebastian:

Ich hab jetz ne Fahrgelegenheit   Ich würde das Rad also dann am Freitag zum Metz bringen und es Samstag mit meinem Vater abholen und dann zu dir nach Weidenberg rausfahren. Dort würde ich es dann stehen lassen und eventuell Sonntag oder Montag wieder vorbeikommen zwecks Einbau etc.

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Juli 2005)

@Stefan:

Der Sebastian kommt dann bei mir vorbei und baut mir das Innenlager raus.
Trotzdem Danke fürs Angebot!

Echt besch***** das ich am Wochenende kein funktionsfähiges Bike hab. Wäre echt gern zur Jubiläumstour und zum saufen auf der Knockhütte mitgekommen  aber naja 


@Stephan: 

Wann bekomm ich endlich ein Cube Sponsoring - so schlecht bin ich doch garnet   

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (18. Juli 2005)

Auf der Knockhütte wurden zu unserem zehnten Geburtstag   65 Liter Bier  , über 100 Steaks  , 100 Bratwürste, ca. 40 Liter andere Getränke, 24 Kilo Salate ein paar Kilo Kuchen, Brezen, Semmeln, Weißbrot, massenweise Kaffe und jede Menge Kleinzeug gehimmelt - alles in malerischem Ambiente - wer nicht dabei war ist jetzt selber Schuld...


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Juli 2005)

oder die Kette ist schuld   
Naja...

@Stefan: freut mich dass du so ordentlich reingehauen hast, bist wenigstens von den 65 Litern Bier  , über 100 Steaks  , 100 Bratwürste, ca. 40 Liter andere Getränke, 24 Kilo Salate ein paar Kilo Kuchen, Brezen, Semmeln, Weißbrot, massenweise Kaffe und jede Menge Kleinzeug satt geworden?

Normalerweise verputzt du das doch in der Mittagspause   

Naja...
an dieser Stelle möchte ich einen weisen Mann zitieren:
"FETTE Menschen sind dämonisch. Sie sind minderwertig. Sie schwitzen. Sie stinken. Sie sind ekelhaft und hässlich. Sie sind für den Welthunger und die Weltwirtschaftskrisen des letzen Jahrhunderts verantwortlich Sie sind unproduktiv. Sie erfüllen keinen Zweck. Und Sie sind der Grund für diese ganzen scheiß Talk-Shows und zudem haben viele Kinder nachts Albträume von dicken Menschen, die sie verspeisen."

       


^^


----------



## Fettbuckel (19. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> ...Naja...
> an dieser Stelle möchte ich einen weisen Mann zitieren:
> "FETTE Menschen sind dämonisch. Sie sind minderwertig. Sie schwitzen. Sie stinken. Sie sind ekelhaft und hässlich. Sie sind für den Welthunger und die Weltwirtschaftskrisen des letzen Jahrhunderts verantwortlich Sie sind unproduktiv. Sie erfüllen keinen Zweck. Und Sie sind der Grund für diese ganzen scheiß Talk-Shows und zudem haben viele Kinder nachts Albträume von dicken Menschen, die sie verspeisen."
> 
> ...



Ja, so ein ähnliches Zitat kenne ich auch: "Dünne Menschen sind manchmal komisch. Sie machen immer wieder die gleichen minderwertigen Witze, schwitzen und stinken genau wie dicke Menschen, fühlen sich aber nicht mal für den eigenen Hunger verantwortlich; denn sie bestreiten alles, nur nicht den eigenen Lebensunterhalt. Sie sind solche Trampel, dass sogar die Fahrradketten versuchen, vor ihnen durch die Kettenblätter zu flüchten und Schaltwerke sich vor Grauen weg biegen. Sie verlassen sich darauf, dass andere stets rücksichtsvoll über ihre soziale Behinderung - die Taklosigkeit - hinweg lächeln, erwarten aber deren Hilfe. Ihr Nachmittage sind so dröge, dass Sie anscheinend dämliche Talk-Shows gucken und begreifen nicht, dass kein Mensch auch je nur auf den Gedanken käme, solche alten Stinker zu essen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (19. Juli 2005)

ersetze einfach "dämliche Talk-Shows" durch "Tour de France",
dann hat alles seine Richtigkeit    

 

cya der übrigens nicht GANZ schlanke benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo fetter Benni und Andere,

ich habe eine ausgezeichnete Internetseite zum Thema Sport und Ernährung gefunden, deren URL ich Euch ausnahmsweise nicht vorenthalten will:

http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/

Ich hatte schon immer den Verdacht, dass Kräusen-Pils, Steaks und Bratwürste suboptimale Ernährung sein könnte, aber wie genau sich der optimale Drink zusammensetzt, warum Laktat nicht böse ist usw. kann man hier prima nachlesen. 

Tschau, ich muß noch Senf und Schnaps holen, denn ohne kriegst so einen fetten, alptraumgebeutelten Fersehglotzer einfach nicht runter


----------



## munchin Monster (21. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo fetter Benni und Andere,
> 
> ich habe eine ausgezeichnete Internetseite zum Thema Sport und Ernährung gefunden, deren URL ich Euch ausnahmsweise nicht vorenthalten will:
> 
> http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/



Hi Stefan,

ist echt ein super Link! Ich schmöckere jetzt schon ein paar Tage *g*
Vielleicht wird mein Traum vom gestählten Körper endlich wahr - du bist mein vorbild     

Übrigens: was machst du am Wochenende? Hast du Lust auf ne gemütliche Radtour?

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (21. Juli 2005)

Es hat über 40 Jahre gedauert, diesen edlen Körper so zu formen! Da mußt einfach nur noch etwa 25 Jahre warten und bis dahin immer wieder üben , üben , üben ...

Samstag Rennradtour, Sonntag evtl. mit Harald, aber meine bessere Hälfte will auch mal was von mir  haben, also hab ich eher keine Zeit.


----------



## munchin Monster (21. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Sonntag evtl. mit Harald [...]



Harald?


----------



## Fettbuckel (25. Juli 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Harald?



Er sah sooooo traurig aus, ich glaube, er hatte sehr gehofft, dass Du auch kommst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (25. Juli 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Er sah sooooo traurig aus, ich glaube, er hatte sehr gehofft, dass Du auch kommst...



Naja, jetzt ist mein Rad ja wieder funktionsfähig und ich werde Harald hoffentlich bei der nächsten ADFC-Radtour treffen


----------



## sungirl (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Samstag, 30.7., ist die MTB-Tour vom ADFC Bayreuth,
Treffpunkt: 14:00 Uhr am Rathaus
Tourenführer: Harald

Hey Benny: Nicht verschlafen!

Grüße.
Sonja


----------



## munchin Monster (26. Juli 2005)

sungirl schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Benny: Nicht verschlafen!



Hey Sonja, nein da verschlafe ich ganz bestimmt nicht, da
mein Vater wieder heiratet - ich denk aber an euch während wir
eine feucht fröhliche Fete feiern von Samstag Mittag bis Sonntag Mittag 

CHAMPUS, SEKT, BIER, SCHNAPS, LONGDRINKS und vieles andere alkoholische Zeugs was mich so schnell macht   

NA DENN! PROST UND VIEL SPAß  

 


da benni =D


----------



## Fettbuckel (28. Juli 2005)

Eine schöne Nachricht von unserem ADFC-Werbepartner:

Endlich ist der Sommer da und mit ihm das TRENDWORX HIKE & RIDE WEEKEND

Gemeinsam mit den Jungs von Bikedress.de, dem Onlineportal für hochwertige Fahrradbekleidung, geht es von 02. bis 04. September 2005 ins CUBE NASSFELD.

Volle 3 Tage steht, bei geführten Touren durch die karnischen Alpen und diversen Downhill-Fahrten das Mountainbiken im Vordergrund, aber natürlich haben wir uns auch für das Rahmenprogramm einiges einfallen lassen, um auch allen "Nicht - Bikern" ein ereignisreiches Wochenende zu bieten:

_ Steilwandabseilen / Flying Fox
_ Action pur mit Mountainroller, Mountainboard und Stanley Rider
_ River Tubing
_ Lagerfeuer BBQ am Wasserfall
_ und noch viele weitere Specials

Die An- und Abreise im modernen 4****-Reisebus, der unkomplizierte und sichere Transport eures Bikes nach Nassfeld, sowie Powerfrühstück und BBQ runden das Package ab.

mehr bei bikedress...


----------



## dasew (28. Juli 2005)

mtb tour ... gute idee da bin ich dabei


----------



## munchin Monster (31. Juli 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> mtb tour ... gute idee da bin ich dabei



jo biken ist "in"    Ferienjob wurde mir abgesagt zumindest der beim Gartencenter. Ich kümmer' mich jetz um Ersatz (wahrscheinl. SWS Wellness).
Aber erstmal hätte ich Zeit zum biken 

meld dich einfach mal bei mir!

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (6. August 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ist der Sommer da



...und wo bist du Stefan? Lass mal was von dir hören? Mal
Lust auf ne privat Tour kommendes Wochenende?

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (8. August 2005)

Zu spät gelesen. Außerdem hatte ich am Sonntag die große Frankenwaldtour. Ist allerdings aus technischen (vorne rechts hartnäckigen Bremskolbenklemmer) und vor allem wettertechnischen Gründen - im wahrsten Sinne - ins Wasser gefallen. Ewig anhalten und zurückdrücken macht bei Siffwetter keinen Spaß...  
War aber auch niemand wirklich traurig - schade ums frühe umsonst aufstehen...


----------



## munchin Monster (8. August 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> War aber auch niemand wirklich traurig - schade ums frühe umsonst aufstehen...



Ich nehme an ihr habt verkürzt oder komplett abgebrochen?!
hmm ist schon doof. Ich weiß schon warum ich nicht ausm Haus
gegangen bin - geschweige denn rad gefahren bin   

Ab morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder besser werden. Ich schwing mich
morgen Vormittag gleich aufs bike und spul ne 4h GA1-Einheit ab.
Ein bisschen lockeres treten also.

Mittwoch Abend werde ich den ADFC mal wieder beehren und danach
sicherlich den Herzogkeller 

Kommendes Wochenende ist ja bestimmt auch irgend ne ADFC Tour.

Also Leute - der Sommer ist zurück    spätestens morgen oder übermorgen   

mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (8. August 2005)

achja hatte ich ganz vergessen:

Donnerst 20Uhr Brauereischänke am Markt ist ja ADFC Stammtisch   

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasew (9. August 2005)

îch werd während der Schicht mal an Euch denken


----------



## munchin Monster (9. August 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> îch werd während der Schicht mal an Euch denken



Toll - ich sag nur - ARBEITSLOS - scheiß Leben     

ich arme Sau... echt... schufte mir den Arsch ab um nen Job zu bekommen und dann lassen sie mich alle im Stich... erschossen gehörn se ^^

**** VERDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   muhahahahahahah


lol


----------



## munchin Monster (9. August 2005)

Hast du Bock am Sonntag biken zu gehn?
Soll ja geiles Wetter sein.

Samstag fahr ich nach Lichtenfels und zurück (120km)


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (18. August 2005)

Noch Jemand Am Leben Von Euch?


----------



## dasew (20. August 2005)

*peep*


----------



## munchin Monster (21. August 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> *peep*


Aha, es gibt ihn noch - den Wolf


----------



## Fettbuckel (21. August 2005)

Angebermodus ein: Fettbuckel ist unter anderem von Altdorf übern Gotthard nach Luzern geradelt - Tagesetappenlänge am Passtag 126 km, Höhenmeter so knapp an die 2 Mille und dann auf der anderen Seite am Ende noch 30  Kilometer hammerharten Gegenwind (von Süd nach Nord bergauf geblasen - die spinnen die Schweizerwinde), 17er Schnitt und das großteils auf Ratatatatatat-Kopfsteinpflaster. Das war etwa meine derzeitige Leistungsgrenze. Angebermodus aus.


----------



## munchin Monster (22. August 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> [...]noch 30  Kilometer hammerharten Gegenwind (von Süd nach Nord bergauf geblasen - die spinnen die Schweizerwinde


Der Wahnsinn!!!!!!!


----------



## munchin Monster (9. September 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Du es nicht geschaft hast, ich hab ihn jetzt auf Video.(Film: Höllentour)



Hi Stefan,

kannst du mir den Film bis kommenden Mittwoch bitte überspielen?
Werde kommenden Mittwoch zur Feierabendrunde erscheinen.

NICHT VERGESSEN!

mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (14. September 2005)

Hey Stefan,

was ist eigentlich aus dem Video geworden das Oberfranken TV
mal vom ADFC gedreht hat bzw. über radfahren in Bayreuth???

Erbitte um antwort (hier)

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (14. September 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Stefan,
> 
> was ist eigentlich aus dem Video geworden das Oberfranken TV
> mal vom ADFC gedreht hat bzw. über radfahren in Bayreuth???
> ...


  Ich habe keine Ahnung, was daraus geworden ist. Vermutlich ist es nie gesendet worden. Aber, frag doch mal bei Oberfranken-TV nach. Würde ich eigentlich auch gern mal wissen. 
Ich kann den Sender ja nicht sehen, habe aber auch von niemandem gehört, dass da je was gesendet wurde.


----------



## munchin Monster (14. September 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was daraus geworden ist. Vermutlich ist es nie gesendet worden.


Ich habe das schon öfters bei Oberfranken-Tv erlebt.
Erst haben sie uns bei Wettkämpfen interviewt und dann ist das nie
gesendet worden. Ich frag mich wieso die das machen - langeweile?

Das ist einfach ein drittklassiger (ja nicht mal) Sender und die
sind echt unter aller Pfeife - da produziert unsere Multimedia
AG an der Schule ja bessere Beiträge...   

Eben viel bla bla um nichts...
Und die eine T*ssi die soll mal das sprechen lernen, die spuckt
und lispelt zuviel...  :kotz: 

Naja... vielleicht frag ich mal höflich an...   

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (24. September 2005)

ERINNERUNG: Heute, 14 Uhr, Rathaus, MTB-Tour!!! 

Wenn Stephan    kommt - Mitgliedsantrag nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## munchin Monster (24. September 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> ERINNERUNG: Heute, 14 Uhr, Rathaus, MTB-Tour!!!


Ich bin in Gefrees auf Bluesnight, ansonsten würde ich gerne kommen - fahre mitm Rad nach Gefrees.

mfg mtb benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (16. November 2005)

Scholli, die Krankenhausleitung KU is dauernd belegt - was nu los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (19. November 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Scholli, die Krankenhausleitung KU is dauernd belegt - was nu los?



Bin ja jetzt wieder daheim und unter gewohnter Rufnummer zu erreichen   

Hühnergrippe - HAHA   

Soll ich die Foto-love-story von der Operation mal einscannen und hier posten? Sozusagen ein Deathmatch zwischen Blinddarm (der übrigens schon zerfallen war) und dem Oberarzt ^^

mfg der fast wieder genesene Benni

P.S.: 8kg abgenommen und meine Waden sind nur noch Stelzen - von den Oberschenkeln ganz zu schweigen - jetzt erstmal 6 Wochen Sportverbot, d.h. nur leichte Sachen etc. kein biken


----------



## Fettbuckel (19. November 2005)

Hallo Acidrider,

Thomas steht hinter mir und sagt, däs kommt davon, dass Du zu intensiven Kontakt mit Hühnern pflegst.
Also, Du siehst jetzt aus wie Dein Blinddarm - nur dünner.

Wir sind in Hersbruck, Du sollst trainieren, damit Du bei Thomas Holz hacken kannst.

Bis demnäxt


----------



## munchin Monster (19. November 2005)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind in Hersbruck, Du sollst trainieren, damit Du bei Thomas Holz hacken kannst.
> 
> Bis demnäxt



Hey digga    Ich bin ja schon fleißig am trainieren, aber wenn man kaum ausm Bett rauskommt is es für Holz hacken definitiv noch zu früh.
Das Geld aber könnte ich dringendst gebrauchen. Ihr könnt mich für niedere Tätigkeiten gerne an Bekannte weiterempfehlen. Alles über 5/std. ist TOP 

mfg da bennü


----------



## Zafee (19. November 2005)

hi Benni!

die Geschichte kenne ich; sowohl am eigenen Leib erlebt, als auch bei einer Person die mir sehr nahe steht. Wie lief es denn bei Dir ab? Hast Du es zu spät gemerkt oder war Arzt schuld?
Kannst ja mal per Mail schreiben. Gehe nu ins Bett; bin müde -.-.... eigtl schon fast wieder Zeit zum aufstehen... .,.

grüße und gute Besserung aus Shanghai!

Tobias


----------



## munchin Monster (20. November 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du es zu spät gemerkt oder war Arzt schuld?



Von Schuld kann keine Rede sein. Die Symptomatik war ganz einfach nicht eindeutig und sehr 'komisch'. Deswegen hat der leitende Chefarzt der Chirurgie entschieden, dass vorerst noch nicht operiert wird, weil er denkt, dass es nicht der Blinddarm ist und weil er das Risiko nicht eingehen wird.
Die haben mich ja dann Tag und Nacht überwacht sozusagen und dann eben doch endoskopisch operiert.

Soweit von mir. Morgen versuche ich wieder zur Schule zu gehen.
Schade übrigens, dass du deinen Shanghai Blogg nicht mehr führst.

mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (20. November 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> V Tag und Nacht überwacht sozusagen und dann eben doch endoskopisch operiert.


Tag und Nacht überwacht? Zwengs Hände über der Bettdecke halten und so???
Und jetzt die ernst gemeinte Frage: wo haben sie dann das Endoskopieloch gebohrt - Bauchnabel, daneben oder gar von der anderen Seite durch eine natürliche Öffnung?


----------



## munchin Monster (21. November 2005)

Die sind gleich neben dem Bauchnabel mit der Kamera rein, (von mir aus gesehen) links vom bauchnabel haben sie noch ein Operationsbesteck eingeführt und rechts vom Bauchnabel (größte Narbe etwa 3 oder 4cm) haben sie dann den zerfallenen Blinddarm rausgeholt. Soweit mir die Prozedur geläufig ist. Ich kann dir aber auch gern ein 'Aufklärungs'-blatt über die OP zukommen lassen, mit lustigem Schaubildchen   

Soweit von mir, ich geh jetz in die Schule!

mfg benni (der mit den Stelzenwaden) - no muscles left


----------



## dasew (3. Februar 2006)

Tach auch,

wie siehts denn aus, wann gibts denn das neue Radtourenprogramm für 2006 ?


----------



## Fettbuckel (3. Februar 2006)

Das Programm is fast fertich. Es fehlen noch ein paar MTB-Tourenleiter für Samstag Nachmittage, ab 14 Uhr. Du hast Dich soeben gemeldet, oder?


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Februar 2006)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Programm is fast fertich. Es fehlen noch ein paar MTB-Tourenleiter für Samstag Nachmittage, ab 14 Uhr. Du hast Dich soeben gemeldet, oder?



Das es dich auch noch gibt 

höhö - 2006 rulez!?  

da benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo Blinddarm,

bist Du denn letzen Sommer auch mal Radfahren gewesen, kann mich an Dein Gesicht gar nimmer richtig erinnern? Ach ja, das war ein Krankenrollstuhl, von Weitem sah es noch wie ein Cube-Rad aus 
Also auch Du hast Dich jetzt für eine MTB-Tour-Leitung beworben, oder? 

So, etzt nix Gemeines sondern noch was Allgemeines: der Wolfgang Vogel vertreibt eine geile DVD  , da tut ihr mal a weng Taschengeld für abzwacken und laßt den Brenner ausnahmsweise aus.











Siehe www.grenzen-erfahren.de

Das Anschauen hat mich auf die Jugend neidisch  gemacht, die es noch schaffen könnte, da mal mitzumachen.
Vermutlich werden wir den Film auch in  unser Winterprogramm mit aufnehmen.

BESTELLEN!

Bis demnäxt
Fettbuckel


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Februar 2006)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Blinddarm,
> 
> bist Du denn letzen Sommer auch mal Radfahren gewesen, kann mich an Dein Gesicht gar nimmer richtig erinnern? Ach ja, das war ein Krankenrollstuhl, von Weitem sah es noch wie ein Cube-Rad aus
> Also auch Du hast Dich jetzt für eine MTB-Tour-Leitung beworben, oder?



Nee, werde keine Tour leiten. Bin ja seit September kein Bike mehr gefahren, dann der Blinddarm und in der Schule ist auch viel zu viel zu tun. Außerdem bin ich um etliche kg schwerer und muss erstmal wieder bei 0 anfangen.

Viele grüße

der benni


----------



## munchin Monster (28. Mai 2006)

Hey Leute,

bald sieht man mich auch mal wieder - nebenbei wollte ich den Thread sozusagen mal wieder "reaktivieren" - diese Saison bin ich vielleicht ein bisschen spät dran aber der Spaß steht ja an erster Stelle  

Für alle insider - bald bin ich wohl nicht mehr der AcIDriDer  

 

rulez!  cya soon


benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo "Noch"Acidrider,

was kriegstn für einen neuen Krankenfahrstuhl? 

Wenns mit C anfängt, gut, aber dann muß ein A kommen...

Hast scho die funkelniegelnagelneue CUBE-Webseite geguckt? Saubere Sache, was der Bechertstephan da abgeliefert hat. Fei Obacht, da sind auch textliche Ergüsse von mir dabei. Aber nicht mit der Nase den Bildschirm zerkratzen...

Bis demnäxt - ich warte auf Deine Schaufel

Fettbuckel


----------



## munchin Monster (29. Mai 2006)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo "Noch"Acidrider,
> 
> was kriegstn für einen neuen Krankenfahrstuhl?
> 
> ...




Wird wohl wieder ein Cube Rahmen sein. Eine Nummer kleiner eben, es geht nur um die Sitzposition!
Und einige goodies dazu natürlich - man gönnt sich ja sonst nix  

Nur treten muss ich eben noch selbst und das ist wie immer das Problem - denn von Kondition kann keine Rede mehr sein   


Die Website ist top, habt ihr gut gemacht Jungs!



mfg benni


----------



## dasew (29. Mai 2006)

Tach Stefan,

hab gerade gesehen, dass du mich für drei MTB-Touren mit jeweils 80km eingetragen hast ... dabei wollte ich doch nur zwei  


Ich hoffe mal, du fährst da auch mit - mir fehlt immer noch ein letzter Mann  

Morgen letzte Abiprüfung - danach seht ihr mich vielleicht öfters mal bei der einen oder anderen Tour


----------



## munchin Monster (29. Mai 2006)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal, du fährst da auch mit - mir fehlt immer noch ein letzter Mann




Auf mich kannst du zählen!

p.s.: schön übrigens, dass hier endlich wieder Leute kommunizieren in dem fred


----------



## Fettbuckel (29. Mai 2006)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Stefan,
> 
> hab gerade gesehen, dass du mich für drei MTB-Touren mit jeweils 80km eingetragen hast ...




Wo hab ich das denn eingetragen?  Na, als letzter Mann wär das doch kein Problem, däs schaff ich immer noch. Außer, ich hab wie gestern meinen Schnorchel vergessen...


----------



## munchin Monster (30. Mai 2006)

Hey Stefan,

hier der Querverweis, damit du auch im richtigen Thread bist  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=47211&goto=newpost


mfg benni aka. der Blinddarm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (30. Mai 2006)

LOL,

ich weiß ja, dass sie Dir im Krankenhaus irgendwas gewundenes, glitschiges rausgezogen haben und Du seither die Dinge nimmer so im Griff hast. Bei so minimal invasiven Eingriffen, da zerrt der Operateur an irgendeinder raushängenden Krautwurst und scho isses passiert - mitsamt Wurmfortsatz platscht däs ganze Hirn unter den OP-Tisch... muß ja net unbedingt viel gewesen sein! Notdürftig verdrahten die dann die abgerissenen Synapsenschnittstellen mit dem unteren, digitalen Teil des männlichen Gehirnes (nur zwei Schaltzustände), den Schwellkörpern, setzen diese Zombies auf spezielle Therapiefahrzeuge (die übrigens an der Abkürzung CUBE gut zu erkennen sind - Cranial UnterBElichtet) und nach der Reha-Gleichgewichtsübung kriegen die zur Verbesserung der Feinmotorik immer a Computermaus und Internet und da lästern sie dann immer neidvoll über anderer Leute prächtige Alabasterkörper ab, ja, ja, ja...


----------



## munchin Monster (30. Mai 2006)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> LOL,
> 
> [...] und da lästern sie dann immer neidvoll über anderer Leute prächtige Alabasterkörper ab, ja, ja, ja...



Das wird's sein  

Sag mal, fährt Harald D.  noch beim ADFC?  
the one and only... Pferdeshit rulez (insider)


mfg der Blinddarm

P.S.: an Stephan Bechert: Falls du hier auch im Forum rumgeisterst dann meld dich doch mal, würde gern
mal mit dir biken gehen!!!


----------



## Fettbuckel (30. Mai 2006)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sag mal, fährt Harald D.  noch beim ADFC?
> the one and only...



Freilich, Harald D. fährt noch mit, aber ward Dein Herzilein  nicht dereinst für Jürgen S. entflammt???

Treulose Tomate!

Übrigens - hab grad mal beim Cannondale-Dressel in Kronach angerufen, bis 31.5 (und weng drüber) gibts ein Rahmentauschprogramm (http://www.cannondale.com/frame/german.html -wobei Du gar keinen alten Rahmen anschleppen mußt). Das ist gar nicht so ungünstig, z.B. kriegst da einen Furio X Rahmen mit Super Fatty Ultra 80 DL-Headshok-Gabel für 750 Euronen. Aber ich glaub, Du hast keine Scheibenbremse oder irre ich mich? Sonst verhökerst Den Cube-Rahmen samt Gabel - allerdings brauchst noch an Vorbau, den Rest könntest übernehmen. Hättst abgezogen den Verkaufspreis vielleicht für 500-600 Euronen ein geiles Bike - gut, der Federweg is net üppig, aber Du bist doch eh net so ein Hüpfer. Wirst sehen, Cannondale is net nur teuer sondern auch gut. Headshok sucks, alles andere wackelt blöd rum, ich hab ja beides und kann vergleichen, is einfach so.


----------



## munchin Monster (30. Mai 2006)

Hab leider grad net soviel Geld übrig sonst würd ich mein Cube verscherbeln und mir ein Canyon kaufen oder ein besseres Cube.

Aber danke fürs Angebot. Meinen neuen Cube Rahmen krieg ich für 130.-
Es geht wie gesagt nur um die Rahmengröße, alles andere is wurscht.

Wieso sollte ich also nen besseren Rahmen kaufen?
Außerdem, wenn, dann würde ich mir einen Rocky Mountain Element Team Rahmen kaufen.


Aber vielen vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Juni 2006)

Hey Leute,

wie sieht's kommenden Mittwoch bei euch aus? 
Wer kommt alles zur ADFC Feierabendrunde?

Ich hoffe mal, dass mein Untersatz bis dahin auch fahrbereit ist.


@Wolf: Hab heut Schuhe in 46 beim Sascha anprobiert - sind halt dieselben die ich jetzt hab nur 'ne Nummer größer. Werd ich mir wahrscheinlich zulegen, dann kann ich die alten bei ebay verscherbeln und neue Handschuhe sind auch noch drin (dünne Langfingerhandschuhe von Roeckl)


Also, lasst was von euch hören!  


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (3. Juni 2006)

Des hamma gern - etz schreibt widda keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettbuckel (3. Juni 2006)

Schreib, schreib - natürlich bin ich Mittwoch da - letzten Mittwoch war ich sogar der allereinzige.

Der-das-Wasser-sucht


----------



## munchin Monster (3. Juni 2006)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib, schreib - natürlich bin ich Mittwoch da - letzten Mittwoch war ich sogar der allereinzige.
> 
> Der-das-Wasser-sucht



Der einzige Teilnehmer der Feierabendrunde? Wie erbärmlich ist das denn...  


Ende kommender Wocheknacken wir die 25°C Marke  
Hast du da mal Zeit Fettbuckel so von wegen mal private Tour.

Der ADFC bietet ja fast nur noch so doofe Bahntouren an in den kommenden WOchen - gefällt ma net ^^


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (3. Juni 2006)

Kann ich momentan noch nicht sagen. Warum fährst denn nicht am Montag mit, gleich fahr ich los, mal das Terrain erkunden.
Vermutlich mal wieder zum Magnusturm hoch bei Kasendorf, dann übern Görauer Anger, durchs Bärental und dann weiß ich auch noch net so genau - wern scho so gute 100 km werden.
Bin gleich offline, net wundern, wenn nix mehr kommt.


----------



## munchin Monster (3. Juni 2006)

Ganz einfach, mein Rahmen ist noch net da.

Kommt hoffentlich am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (3. Juni 2006)

Ich kann Dir meine neuste Bastelarbeit leihen:






Sind übrigens ultrafette 28er Reifen - die gehen mir knapp bis unters Kinn...


----------



## dasew (3. Juni 2006)

Mhh Mittwoch kann ich leider net kommen ... da arbeit ich wohl in der Spätschicht...

War heute mal weng im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs und musste bitter feststellen, dass ich entweder etwas krank bin oder zur Zeit wohl keine nennenswerte Kondition hab - hab heut 1 1/2 Stunden zum Ochsenkopf gebraucht   und bin da mit nem Puls von 180 raufgefahren  
Sieht wohl so aus, als ob ich meine fahrerischen Defizite in nächster Zeit wieder ausgleichen muss... Abi ist ja zum Glück vorbei 


Ach Fettbuckel  - ich glaube kaum, dass Benni dein Bastelprojekt fahren wird... ich bitte dich die Reifen sind doch viel zu schwer ^^


----------



## munchin Monster (3. Juni 2006)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Fettbuckel  - ich glaube kaum, dass Benni dein Bastelprojekt fahren wird... ich bitte dich die Reifen sind doch viel zu schwer ^^



Danke, du mich auch...


----------



## dasew (4. Juni 2006)

Benni ?

interessanter Nick


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Juni 2006)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Benni ?
> 
> interessanter Nick




thx!


----------



## Fettbuckel (5. Juni 2006)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Benni ?
> 
> interessanter Nick









Boah - ich sach Dir, die hätten net an der raushängenden Krautwurst ziehen sollen - der Nick passt scho. 

Nachher, früh 8 Uhr (in sieben Stunden) Rathaus - 112 km,  auch fürs MTB durchaus weng was dabei, ma muß halt nur weng schneller die Dinger runterbreezen... Wer kömmt? Niemand, ja, ja, bins heut abgefahren, muß jetzt Nudeln essen und weng schneller schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasew (5. Juni 2006)

Sach mal Fettbuckel - wenn du auf meine MTB-Tour mitkommst, muss ich mir dann noch so ne Werkzeug- und Erste Hilfe Tasche holen oder reicht dann deine ?


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Juni 2006)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Fettbuckel - wenn du auf meine MTB-Tour mitkommst, muss ich mir dann noch so ne Werkzeug- und Erste Hilfe Tasche holen oder reicht dann deine ?



Ich wünsch' dir viel Spaß mit der offiziellen Werkzeugtasche des ADFC - sackschwer (mag ja subjektiv sein...) - die muss höchstwahrscheinlich der Tourenleiter mitschleppen, wie's wohl noch üblich sein wird...


----------



## dasew (6. Juni 2006)

Na ja kann ich mit leben - dann wirds für mich auch wieder weng fordernd


----------



## Fettbuckel (6. Juni 2006)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Fettbuckel - wenn du auf meine MTB-Tour mitkommst, muss ich mir dann noch so ne Werkzeug- und Erste Hilfe Tasche holen oder reicht dann deine ?



Ich habe auch keine offizielle "ADFC-Tasche" dabei, sondern mein eigenes Zeug. 
Auf Feierabendtouren haben wir das auch i.d.R. nicht dabei, bei ner 80 km MTB-Tour könnt es aber ja schon sein, dass mal ne Kette oder ein Reifen oder ein Mensch zusammengeflickt werden muß, ein Schalt- oder Bremszug reißt...  und da sollte der Tourenleiter halt das Gröbste dabei haben. Was man da so braucht, weißt ja selber.


----------



## munchin Monster (6. Juni 2006)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Feierabendtouren haben wir das auch i.d.R. nicht dabei, bei ner 80 km MTB-Tour könnt es aber ja schon sein, dass mal ne Kette oder ein Reifen oder ein Mensch zusammengeflickt werden muß, ein Schalt- oder Bremszug reißt...



Für das Menschen zusammenflicken könnte ich Christian zu deiner Tour einladen, der ist Chirurg


----------



## dasew (6. Juni 2006)

Mhh alles klar - meine Ausrüstung hab ich auch immer mit dabei - na ja mal schaun vielleicht hol ich mir noch das Erste Hilfe Paket


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Juni 2006)

Ich sag's euch... diese dilletantischen Versender...


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Juni 2006)

Hey Fettbuckel,

wie fandest du es gestern im Herzogkeller? Kleines Statement deinerseits zu Stimmung/Organisation? Also ich fand's echt super! Werde beim Achtelfinale wieder hinschauen. Hoffen wir mal das die Deutschen ins Finale kommen  

Bin auch bald mal wieder beim ADFC anzutreffen - so von wegen Feierabendrunde und so  


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (12. Juni 2006)

Also, war schon ein Event-Feeling, wobei große Leute eindeutig im Vorteil waren, die Kleinen haben halt oft nix gesehen. Der Aufwand, bis man seine Gerstsaftkaltschale endlich in Händen hielt war mir auch a weng hoch. Vielleicht geh ich däs näxte mal mit meinem 3-Liter-Trinkrucksack hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juni 2006)

Tja, Fettbuckel, da haste am Mittwochabend aufm Herzogkeller was verpasst. Deuschland gegen Polen und hinterher eine der fettesten Partys überhaupt!

Ach übrigens, mein neuer Hobel ist jetzt zamgestöpselt. Bilder kann ich leider net liefern weil des Forum die irgendwie net hochladen lässt.
Schade, aber ich probier's nochmal.

Wie steht's bei dir so Fettbuckelchen?  
Immer fleißig am trainieren (Sauerbraten und Klöse?  )


mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (16. Juni 2006)

Entweder Du bist vom Anblick (gib uns Bilder zum Ablästern, LECHTZ!) Deines neuen Hobels geblendet oder ich bin so zierlich geworden, dass Du mich im Herzogkeller wohl übersehen haben dürftest: Mim Rennrad von KU nach BT, Feierabendtour mitgemacht, bis ZWEI UHR NACHTS am Herzogkeller abgefeiert und dann ist ein gewisser ausgemergelte Typ mim Rennrad wieder nach KU. Wobei ich zugeben muß, dass ein lumpiges Paar Bratwürste und sieben bis acht Seidla dann kurz hinter Oberzettliz keine Kraft mehr hergaben und ich dann den hässlichen Petzmannsberg, den ich am Schluß immer nauf muß, ziemlich langsam im Zickzack gar hoch bin, um nach einer Dusche in den komatösen Tiefschlaf des Siegers zu fallen...

Hätten mir den zweiten Weltkrieg net verloren, dann wär däs ja alles net nötig gewesen...


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juni 2006)

Mein neuer Hobel wurde erst gestern zamgestöpselt, kann also am Mittwoch nicht davon geblendet worden sein   'Zurück in die Zukuft' lässt grüßen, oder wie war das doch gleich?  

Jo, da hab ich ca. ein Stündchen länger durchgehalten als du aber soviel Bier wie du hab ich natürlich nicht weggekippt - oder?!  
Ach, wer weiß, is doch auch wurscht...

Aber trotzdem, starke Leistung, ich hätte nicht mehr als meine 3 1/2 Kilometer nach Hause gepackt.


mfg der Blinddarm


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juni 2006)

Kann machen was ich will. Bilder werden nicht gespeichert beim hochladen.
Format passt. Größe auch.


----------



## dasew (16. Juni 2006)

So für alle, die gerne  bei meiner "anspruchsvollen" MTB-Tour über 80km  mitfahren (29.7 ab 10.00Uhr)

Hier mal der Tourverlauf 






und hier mal der Geländeschnitt:


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juni 2006)

Hier nun endlich die Bilder von meinem Baby! 
Danke an dieser Stelle an Wolf für all die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (18. Juni 2006)

Das ist mein nächstes Projekt. Sollte in 12 bis 24 Monaten fertiggestellt sein 

Rahmen            Rocky Mountain Vertex Team
Gabel               Fox F 80 X Terra Logic Modell: 2006
Steuersatz        FRM C-Set Team
Lenker  Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Vorbau Syntace F99 + Titanschrauben
Griffe               Ritchey True Grips Moosgummi
Barends            Tune Rennhörnchen Schwarz
Sattelstütze      Tune Starkes Stück 420mm
Sattel               Selle Italia SLR Kit CARBONIA Sattel 140g
Kurbelsatz         FRM CU2-M 3x9 Integral BSA
Innenlager         KCNC - ISIS-Drive Scandium MTB
Schaltwerk SRAM X.0 Set 2006 Schaltwerk + Trigger Schalthebel
Züge                Nokon Schalt-Bremszug Set
Umwerfer Shimano XTR 
Bremsen           FRM V-Brake DP4 TI
Bremshebel       FRM V-Brake Bremshebel DP4 SL
Kassette  Shimano XTR Kassette, 9-fach, HG, CSM-960 11-32
Kette  Shimano XTR Kette, 9-fach, CN-HG 7710
Laufradsatz       FRM - FL-M 12 ZTR Shimano Aerolite 
Flaschenhalter   AX-Lightness Eos 2 Stück
Reifen  Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2 Stück
Schnellspanner  Tune AC 16 + 17 MTB Titan Nabenspanner Set
Sattelklemme    Tune Würger 30g
Schläuche  Schwalbe - Nr. 14A XX-Light 2 Stück
Pedale Crank Brothers Eggbeater FOUR TI


----------



## munchin Monster (24. Juni 2006)

Nanu, dachte es kommen wenigstens ein paar bescheuerte und hirnlose Kommentare von Fettbuckel zu meinem neuen Rahmen  

mfg


----------



## munchin Monster (26. Juni 2006)

Kommender Freitag 30.Juni 17 Uhr

*Deutschland - Argentinien*


Ich wollte mal rumfragen wer von euch in den *Herzogkeller* geht um das Spiel dort mitzuverfolgen. Fettbuckel, wie sieht's aus?
Kannst du dich von der Arbeit loseisen?
Ansonsten rufe ich hiermit alle auf, sich mal zu melden, 
würde mich gerne mal jemandem anschließen...

@Thomas: Lustig, wo und wann man dir begegnet - was machste denn früh um 5 vor 7 mitm Liegerad in Bayreuth? Etwa zur Arbeit düsen?  
Find ich Spitze  


In diesem Sinne - gehabt euch Wohl!


Benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (27. Juni 2006)

munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Nanu, dachte es kommen wenigstens ein paar bescheuerte und hirnlose Kommentare von Fettbuckel zu meinem neuen Rahmen
> 
> mfg



Also gut, hier ein hirnloser Kommentar: geiles Bike!

Allerdings - warum ein SRAM X0 Schaltwerk einem XT-Schaltwerk auf einmal so verteufelt ähnlich sieht...


----------



## munchin Monster (27. Juni 2006)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut, hier ein hirnloser Kommentar: geiles Bike!
> 
> Allerdings - warum ein SRAM X0 Schaltwerk einem XT-Schaltwerk auf einmal so verteufelt ähnlich sieht...



Danke  Bin positiv von dir überrascht - hätte nicht gedacht das du so nett bist  

Das nächste mal empfehle dir einfach besser zu lesen (siehe Zeile über Teileposting für Zukunftsprojekt!). Habe nie behauptet, dass ich ein Sram X.0 Schaltwerk am Rad habe.

---> 





			
				munchin Monster schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mein nächstes Projekt. Sollte in 12 bis 24 Monaten fertiggestellt sein




mfg benni


----------



## Fettbuckel (27. Juni 2006)

Ach so, bleibt also Baustelle, hab ich überlesen. Armer Sebastian...


----------



## munchin Monster (27. Juni 2006)

Fettbuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, bleibt also Baustelle, hab ich überlesen. Armer Sebastian...



Wie? Was? Baustelle?

Nein, mein Bike (neuer Rahmen) ist absolut Fahrtauglich.

Das Teileposting war lediglich eine Überlegung für ein neues Bike in weiter Zukunft (2 - 3 Jahre vllt.)


mfg


----------



## skippler (2. November 2006)

also erstmal hi an alle!
hab mich hier neu angemeldet!
is hier auch was los oder schreibt hier keine mehr
mfg skippler


----------



## Fettbuckel (2. November 2006)

Hier gucken schon noch Leute rein. Hier ist übrigens unser Winterprogramm, um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebetet  







Viele Grüße

Fettbuckel


----------



## skippler (2. November 2006)

ohH. cool ja weil die letzte nachricht war ja vom 27.06.06 und da hab ich gedacht da schreibt keiner mehr was. ; ) aber wenn das so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skippler (2. November 2006)

mal so ne allgemeine frage was fahrt ihr denn so für bikes und seid ihr in einem verein?


----------



## Fettbuckel (2. November 2006)

Na ja, Du bist hier im ADFC-Bayreuth-Fred. Der ADFC IST ein  Verein. Guckstu www.adfc-bayreuth.de

Aber jetzt ist die Saison halt zu Ende, man trifft sich zum Langlaufen, Wandern etc. vielleicht ab und zu zum Winterbiken. Ich fahr auch im Winter, aber ich wohne nicht in BT
Was wir für Bikes fahren, da mußte halt mal in älteren Postings weiter oben gucken. Ich fahre zwei Cannondale Super V als MTB und auf Touren, ein stark modifiziertes Delite Black als Reiserad, ein Villiger-Rennrad und noch ein paar andere Gurken, je nachdem. Viele fahren diverse Cubes.
Einen Rückblick auf unser Programm kannste hier werfen: 
http://www.adfc-bayreuth.de/download/Programm.pdf 

MTB-Touren bieten wir regelmäßig an, aber noch zu wenige, also, falls Du Interesse hast, dann kannst mich gerne mal anmailen, dann nehme ich Dich in den Emailverteiler auf. Ein paar wenige von uns fahren auch mit der Bikesportbühne. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie alt Du bist. Kannst Dich aber auch selber auf der Startseite unten links eintragen. Kommt dann kein Spam, nur sporadisch unser Rundbrief. Jetzt bin ich offline, vielleicht bis demnäxt - 11.11. Film/Vortrag lohnt sich.

Greets
Fettbuckel


----------



## skippler (3. November 2006)

ok alles klar soweit dann ist hier für alle die im ADFC sind?!
PS: danke nochma für die hifle! ; )


----------



## munchin Monster (3. November 2006)

skippler schrieb:


> ok alles klar soweit dann ist hier für alle die im ADFC sind?!
> PS: danke nochma für die hifle! ; )



...und für alle die in den ADFC kommen wollen ;-)


----------



## decolocsta (13. November 2006)

So wie ich das verstehe muss mein Rad verkehrssicher sein um bei euch mitfahren zu dürfen 
Was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## Daive (27. November 2006)

So, schreib jetzt auchma was hier in dem Thread, obwohl ich glaub ich nur bei zwei Touren vom ADFC mitgefahren bin ^^

Dein Rad muss nich verkehrssicher sein. Wo sind wie denn hier? 

Wolf, deine Tour weiter unten scheint ja echt nicht schlecht gewesen zu sein den Sommer (quer einmal durchs Fichtelgebirge) 

Seit paar Monaten wird mir Schwimmen und Laufen zu einseitig und ich hab iwie wieder Verlangen nach fahren.
Deswegen hab ich mir jetzt auch für den kommenden Winter die Schwalbe Ice-Spiker und den HID-Xenonbrenner von Marwi geholt. 
Also wer mal Lust hat auf ne kleine Tour, der kann sich ja mal melden


----------



## Fettbuckel (27. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wir klopfen derzeit unser kommendes Tourenprogramm fest. Dabei geht es mal wieder ums finden von TourenleiterInnen für die Saison 2007. Also, wer Lust hat, mal eine, zwei, drei... (MTB)-Touren im nächsten Jahr anzubieten, der komme am 8.12. um 19 Uhr zum Kolb  (Nebenzimmer).
Kleine Touren so um die 40 km sollen starten an Samstagen um 14 Uhr, große Touren an Sonntagvormittagen, nicht vor 8 Uhr. Also - die Gelegenheit Eure Lieblingstour mal anderen Leuten anzubieten. Aber Ihr müßt Euch halt möglichst verbindlich an Eure Zusagen halten. Wenns gar nicht anders geht, dann finden wir schon Ersatz, aber das sollte die Ausnahme bleiben.
Also -  bitte melden - Elektromail an [email protected] oder einfach vorbeikommen.

Greets
Fettbuckel


----------



## Fettbuckel (28. November 2006)

...wer Lust hat, mal eine, zwei, drei... (MTB)-Touren im nächsten Jahr anzubieten, der komme am 8.12. um 19 Uhr zum...

Gasthof Grüner Baum
Bernecker Straße 1


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Dezember 2006)

Hey Leute,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden 

Hab euch nicht vergessen und freue mich schon auf kommendes Jahr!


mfg Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi, melde mich auch, freue mich auch auf nächstes Jahr, aber auch auf morgen, ganz besonders auf heute abende...ich liebe euch alle.....


----------



## munchin Monster (21. Januar 2007)

Na Stefan, schon aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht? ^^


----------



## Fettbuckel (21. Januar 2007)

Jaaaaa - weil man kann ja nicht in Ruhe schlafen, wenn dauernd irgendwas internetmäßiges reinploppt!

Momentan wird am Programm 2007 gearbeitet - Uli Mertens braucht noch MTB-Tourenleiter - denkt Euch mal eine kleine Tour aus und bietet sie an, bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte....
Siehe Posting weiter oben vom 27.11.06


----------



## dasew (26. Januar 2007)

Wollt nur mal Hallo sagen


----------



## Fettbuckel (1. April 2007)

ADFC Programm 07 is fertig!       






Und auch dasew wird ein paar nette und knackige Touren anbieten, das freut uns latürnich besonders.

Mehr...


----------



## decolocsta (1. April 2007)

Es soll demnächst ein Rennen stattfinden, also mit 3 Distanzen gestaffelt nach Entfernungen, wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand was weiß?
Und hat es Sinn da mit einem Endurobike und mäßiger Kondition zu fahren oder wird man da gnadenlos verblasen?
Wer hat infos und wo kann man sich anmelden?
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (1. April 2007)

Kann leider nicht Editieren, Firefox spinnt....

Edit: Meinte 3 Strecken gestaffelt nach Distanzen...

irgendwas mit 35km, 55km und k.a. 80 oder so


----------



## Fettbuckel (1. April 2007)

Du meinst vermutlich den 1. Fichtelgebirgs-Bike-Marathon

Einer der Organisatoren, Uli Mertens, fährt bei uns mit, den kannst Du mal fragen.

Oder bestimmt einige andere der Bikesportbühne

Ich sehe gerade, dass sich bei der 118 km Distanz nur einer eingetragen hat - wenns so bleibt wirst  Du immerhin Zweiter - däs ist doch was!


----------



## Fettbuckel (20. April 2007)

Viele begeisterte Rückmeldungen von Teilnehmern der letzten Jahre  - auch routinierter Fahrer - haben den ADFC Bayreuth bewogen, dieses Jahr wieder *MTB-Fahrtechnikkurse* anzubieten.
Ein tolles Bike ist ohne Grundkenntnisse der richtigen Fahrtechnik nur der halbe Spaß. Außerdem ist gute Fahrtechnik die beste Unfallprävention. Daher schnell anmelden.

*Termine/Zeiten:*
Kurs 1  Sa. 28.04.07 von 9 bis ca. 13 Uhr: Kids (8-13 Jahre)
Kurs 2  Sa. 28.04.07 von 14 bis ca. 18 Uhr: Ansteiger 14 Jahre und älter
Kurs 3  So. 29.04.07 von 9 bis ca. 14 Uhr: Fortgeschrittene über 14 Jahre

*Voraussetzungen:*
Kurs 1 + Kurs 2: Funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike + Fahrradhelm. Wenn möglich Radhandschuhe.
Kurs 3: Funktionstüchtiges MTB, möglichst zumindest mit Federgabel, Helm, Handschuhe, wenn möglich Klick-Pedale. Vorhandene Grundfertigkeiten in der Fahrtechnik: Bremsen, Schalten, Bergauf-/Bergabfahren.

Für alle: Wetterangepasste Kleidung mitbringen sowie Getränk (Trinkflasche) und ggf. Kleinigkeit zum Essen.

*Ort/Treffpunkt:* Für alle Kurse in Bayreuth am Parkplatz des Trimm-Dich-Pfades am Buchstein.

 *Anmeldefrist:* bis Montag, 23.4. bei

Dr. Klaus Beier
Schulweg 3
83673 Bichl
Mobil   +49(0)179-2427283
email    [email protected]


*Kursgebühren:*
Kurs 1: kostenlos, Kurs 2: 10 , Kurs 3: 12 


----------



## matteo (22. September 2008)

Gerade sehe ich: 
Die letzte Nachricht hier war vor ca. 1,5 Jahren.
Also, das Tourenprogramm 2008 ist zwar noch nicht ganz zu Ende gefahren, aber ab sofort wird am Programm für 2009 gearbeitet, weil das nächste Tourenheft wenigstens im Konzept so etwa bis Weihnachten (2008!) stehen sollte.
Wer also wegen zu vieler Ideen für Tourenvorschläge nachts nicht mehr schlafen kann schickt mir PN oder eine Email an [email protected]
Bitte auch Termine, Veranstaltungen, gewünschte Fahrziele oder -routen, Themen, usw..
Wenn man den Fahrradhändlern glauben schenkt, gibts ja aufgrund der hohen Benzinpreise und des offenbar gestiegenen Gesundheitsbewußtseins aktuell viele Neu- und Wiedereinsteiger, deren Interessen ja möglichst auch mit eingearbeitet werden sollen. Auch der MTB- und Rennradbereich soll erweitert werden! Also keine Scheu und immer nur her damit.
So ein Programmheft ist ja keine statische Größe, sondern unterliegt der permaneten Veränderung.

Gruß matteo

Noch was: 
Man muß auch nicht ADFC-Mitglied sein wenn man was vorschlagen möchte oder Fragen z.B. zum Thema "Wie werde ich Tourenleiter", oder anderes, hat.


----------



## matteo (12. März 2010)

Also, nachdem nun wieder 1,5 Jahre seit meinem letzten Beitrag hier vergangen sind:

Das Tourenprogramms für die Saison 2010 wird in wenigen Tagen fertiggestellt sein. Für ganz schnell Entschlossene gibt es noch die Möglichkeit Touren anzubieten. Wie das geht steht hier im Beitrag vorher.

Der letzte Vortrag aus dem Winterprogramm ist am Mittwoch 24.03.2010, wie immer um 19.00 Uhr im Schwenksaal. ADFC-Mitglied 3 Euro Ohne 6 Euro 
Film: In 80 Minuten mit 15 km/h von München nach Singapore  

Sonntag 28.03.2010 
Das Highlight zu Saisonbeginn um 14.00 Uhr ab Rathausvorplatz:
Die Saisonauftakttour nach Hochtheta mit Biergarten, wenns das Wetter zuläßt, sonst ist das Nebenzimmer für uns reserviert.
Wie immer werden 2 Gruppen gefahren: Die eine extra ganz gemäßigt für die noch wintersteifen und völlig Untrainierten und die zweite Gruppe fährt eine etwas weitere Strecke, so das beide etwa gleichzeitig eintreffen. 

Und das Beste zum Schluß:
Mittwoch 31.03.2010 Erste Feierabendtour um 18.00 Uhr ab AOK

Die weiteren Touren stehen dann so ab etwa Anfang April auf der Homepage www.adfc-bayreuth.de

Gruß matteo


----------

